# Critisizeabend



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

so liebe Leute, es ist ja schon ziemlich überfällig sich mal wieder bei gemütlich Brause und Kamillentee zusammen zu finden(neue Rechtschreibreform!?) und über vergangenes und kommendes zu floskeln. 
Ein großes Thema wäre zum beispiel wo unserer nächster NL-Betriesausflug hingehen soll, da es der fernen Ziele viele gibt. 
Als vorschlag für unser konspiratives Treffen schlage ich mal das Critisize vor(bei gutem Wetter kann man draußen sitzen)

Bitte untenstehende Anmeldebuchstaben für Tremin usw. benutzen :

A.  Morgen Donnerstach
B.  ÜMorgen Freitach
C.  NächsteWoche Freitach
D.  Weiß der Geier wann
E.  Ich trink keine Brause und kein Tee
F.  Bin immer dabei, nur wenn ich auch nackt auf der Bar tanzen kann.


sooo, nun könnt ihr aussuchen, sollte für jeden was dabei sein.

gruß Froschel


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. September 2004)

B oder D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (1. September 2004)

C, D und E ... F nur in ausnahmefällen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. September 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> C, D und E ... F nur in ausnahmefällen



Na gut, werde mal C checken! Gibts im Critisize eigentlich Weinbergschnecken und Tannezäpfle?


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

neee, aba Zwickel und Weinbergschnecken gibt`s vor der Haustür


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

A,B,C,D,E,F sowieso


----------



## Froschel (1. September 2004)

aha, sehr konkret der Herr.


----------



## Wooly (1. September 2004)

A&B fällt leider flach, also bin ich definitiv für C


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

C ist aber noch so weit hin  

wer kann dann an Termin A oder B, C wird dann einfach auch abgehalten....


----------



## nkwd (1. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> B oder D


jupp, so isses!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2004)

B, C, D, E, F, G, H oder Z
Soll heißen: Alles außer A

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (1. September 2004)

dann heißt das jetzt einfach mal, daß wir den B Termin (also fr) wahrnehmen und dann trotzdem noch mal später im jahr saufen gehen (C)
also, jetzt wärs noch net, wenn wir ne Uhrzeit ausmachen und mir jemand erklärt wo das überhaupt ist (nein, ich studier nur in ka, auskennen tu ich mich net )


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> also, jetzt wärs noch net, wenn wir ne Uhrzeit ausmachen und mir jemand erklärt wo das überhaupt ist


Dann schlage ich mal 20:15 vor und hier ist die Anfahrtsskizze (beim Draufklicken geht's zur Homepage):


 

Viele Grüße
Stefan
P.S. Im Harleyzentrum ist jetzt die Kletterhalle?


----------



## fez (1. September 2004)

OK!

Ich werde denke ich so ca. 20.30 - 45 dort erscheinen.

An nkwd: du fährst nicht auf die Vogesenbrücke sondern direkt davor fast parallel am Ärtzehaus vorbei, nach zwei oder drei Brückenpfeilern gehts nicht mehr weiter, du biegst rechts ab,fährst vorbei am Altpapierfritzen, nun gelangst Du auf eine etwas grössere Strasse, geradeaus vorne links siehst du schon das Critisize


----------



## Froschel (2. September 2004)

jou, 20.30 is gebongt


----------



## Froschel (2. September 2004)

@Fez: [Klugscheiß]die Vogesenbrücke ist noch eine weiter, nicht am Ärzthaus[/Klugscheiß]


----------



## fez (2. September 2004)

ach ja stimmt - verwechsle die beiden immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (2. September 2004)

kann man da eigentlich gescheit mitm Auto in der Nähe parken oder wird das schwierig?


----------



## fez (2. September 2004)

null problem selbst mit dem 30-Tonner


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. September 2004)

... muß evtl. auf Option C ausweichen!


----------



## Don Stefano (3. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde denke ich so ca. 20.30 - 45 dort erscheinen.


Kannst du mir bitte den Rucksack mit meinen Protektoren mitbringen?
Am Stromberg war der Boden ja schön weich und ich glaube, dass ich sie erst wieder in den Vogesen brauchen werde, aber bei dir liegen sie ja auch nur im Weg rum ...

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (3. September 2004)

was für ein Rucksack mit Protektoren ???


----------



## fez (3. September 2004)

Hallo Meister,

noch schnell eine frage bevor man sich heute Abend trifft: 

hättest Du Lust am Sonntag bei bestem Wetter (30° laut Wetter.de) den Taubergießen (flott fliessender Altrheinarm irgendwo bei Rust durchs Naturschutzgebiet) zu bepaddeln ? Ärmchen ist dank eifrig Salbe schmieren eigentlich fit.

Wäre doch nett...







Gruss Frankini


----------



## Froschel (3. September 2004)

muß am Sonntag zum Familiengeburtstagskaffeeklatsch :-(

da muß ich mich kurz vorher mit dem Bike abstrampeln, damit ich da nicht schlapp mache. 

Bis heut Abend



-


----------



## nkwd (3. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> jou, 20.30 is gebongt


werd auch ca 20:30 da sein


----------



## fez (6. September 2004)

wie wars bei euch auf der Teufelsmühle ?

Bei uns am Taubergiessen wars extrem geilo, super wetter, klasse Flüsschen (die erste 8km-Hälfte, die zweite ist ein bissi lahm)


----------



## Froschel (6. September 2004)

war ganz prima, hab dem Stefan mal die netten Trails da oben gezeigt und er hat sie dann auch gleich probegestürzt. Is aber nichts passiert. Waren halt ein paar Wandersleut mehr unterwegs als sonst bei dem schönen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (6. September 2004)

hier mal die Liste unserer Viecher welche wir sehen konnten:

- Biber 

- 2 Wasserschlangen

- Eisvogel

- mind. 8 angriffslustige Schwäne incl. Jungvögel

- Graureiher (oder was das auch immer das für ein Riesending war)


----------



## Schwarzspecht (6. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> - Biber
> - Eisvogel



*Neid!*




			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> - 2 Wasserschlangen



Ringelnattern!


War mit Gattin bei der Weinwanderung in Weingarten, haben zwei Schwarzspechte und einen Grünspecht gesehen, und zwar vor (!) der Weinprobe!


----------



## fez (6. September 2004)

Ringelnatter ? boa constrictor !


----------



## Don Stefano (6. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> war ganz prima, hab dem Stefan mal die netten Trails da oben gezeigt und er hat sie dann auch gleich probegestürzt.


Bin gar nicht gestürzt!  
Dort waren nur sehr überraschend leckere Pilze. Deshalb musste ich schnell anhalten. Die starke Verzögerung hat die Ganganzeige nicht vertragen.  
Es war auf jeden Fall sehr spaßig da oben, ich war sicher nicht das letzte Mal da.
Hier noch die Beweisfotos:



Start besame mucho 




leckerer Trail




leckere Pilze

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Waldgeist (6. September 2004)

Diese leckeren Pilze kann man nur ein mal essen...

Waldpilzgeist


----------



## Froschel (7. September 2004)

man kann danach aber auch fliegen, ist Superman und Spiderman in einem, und kann einen einarmigen Handstand und gleichzeitig 4 Bier auf ex trinken.


----------



## Wooly (7. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> man kann danach aber auch fliegen, ist Superman und Spiderman in einem, und kann einen einarmigen Handstand und gleichzeitig 4 Bier auf ex trinken.



genau ich errinnere mich ... brint doch mal was mit am Freitag ..


----------



## Froschel (8. September 2004)

sollen wir am Freitag wieder einen gemütlichen Abend bei Flammkuchen und Fliegenpilz im Critisize ins Visier nehmen ? Da ja letzten Freitach nur die Elite   zugegen war. 




-


----------



## fez (8. September 2004)

sischer dat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (8. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> sischer dat




woll ... Zeitpunkt? So jegen 8 würde isch ma sajen ...


----------



## fez (8. September 2004)

isch wärd wohl ers jejen 20.30 eintrudeln, nä?


----------



## Don Stefano (8. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> So jegen 8 würde isch ma sajen ...


wirds erfahrungsgemäß auch etwas später.
Aber ich komme natürlich, wer sonst noch?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (8. September 2004)

knbrlfrrzz ... ich muß leider für Freitag absagen ... ein Kunde droht mit Auftrag ... und Windeln sind teuer ... trinkt eins für mich mit, ja ?


----------



## fez (8. September 2004)

Mann !


----------



## Wooly (9. September 2004)

hätt ich halt mal was gescheites gelernt .... Bankkaufmann oder so .... des wärs ... seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. September 2004)

wenn es doch so einfach sein kann steinreich zu werden ?

Ich bin jetzt nämlich bald steinreich Dank meiner Kontakte zu Herrn Kornkieat, er schrieb mir heute:

_Attention_

_My name is Kornkieat Jaravigit a bank manager in a reputable bank in_
_Tepsirin, Bangkok Thailand._

_I am contacting you with the hope of having a private and confidential_
_business with you. I am writing you asking for your assistance in the_
_transfer of *USD. 20.8M (Twenty Million Eight Hundred Thousand Dollars).*_
_Before I go ahead with my request I will like to inform you that I would_
_love if could meet to discuss this transaction in person due to its_
_magnitude, I am taking this urgent move in order to make an acquaintance_
_with you prior to the time I will be due for an official assignment in_
_Europe_

_But first I will like to put in the light of this transaction. Close to_
_the end of 2001 my bank decided to take a major step by changing the_
_policy of all its branches due to the merger with another bank. Hence due_
_to the change in policies and top management it became necessary for some_
_majors customers to determine their positions with the bank. Due to the_
_large amount involved, some of the foreign customer who believed that that_
_new policy would not benefit them found it hard to transfer their funds as_
_result of procedures involved and limited time._

_A foreign customer approached me in confidence and asked for my assistance_
_in the transfer of his funds, which I agreed to. I offered my assistance_
_in the little way I could and I gave him some recommendation. Apparently_
_the fund was moved from my bank shortly after this time. To my surprise I_
_did not hear from him afterwards, which really was not what I expected, to_
_more of my surprise I was contacted by the financial institution I_
_recommended him to late last year that he has not come to finalize its_
_transaction._

_After proper investigation I discovered that he was involved in an auto_
_accident that took is life. And the deceased customer did not have on_
_records with the bank any close relation. Prior to this discovery, I was_
_compelled to assume responsibility for monitoring this fund, which is_
_quite difficult for me due to my position in my bank._

_My proposal to you is for us to conclude this transaction together, as I_
_cannot claim this fund by myself. I am ready to share it at ratio 60:40,_
_60% for me and *40%* for you. I will like to assure that this transaction is_
_risk free, but privacy is required and cannot be compromised. Please send_
_to me your private email: phone number and fax, so I can give you more_
_details. Please forward your response to email __or my fax line: + 85230147052._


----------



## Waldgeist (9. September 2004)

@ fez
das wird gerade reichen um einen neuen Briefkasten zu kaufen


----------



## Wooly (9. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es doch so einfach sein kann steinreich zu werden ?



siehst du, so tolle Mails bekomme ich nie ... NIEEE ... Mensch !!!!

aber egal, dafür steht mein Job morgen anscheinend noch auf der Kippe wie ich vorhin erfahren habe, es kann deshalb gut sein das ich doch noch auftauche .. Man wird sehen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. September 2004)

steht meine Anwesenheit jetzt wieder auf der Kippe, nachdem Armin mir angeboten hat, den Bodensee mit ihm zu umrunden.

Man wird sehen...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wooly (9. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ... nachdem Armin mir angeboten hat, den Bodensee mit ihm zu umrunden ...




Ihr geht doch wieder heimlich rennradfahren ... ich bin empört !!!


----------



## Flugrost (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr geht doch wieder heimlich rennradfahren ... ich bin empört !!!


Na na, Großer - jetzt machsch Dich mal gaanz gemütlich locker und denkst mal über Deine Todsünden nach ... und? Ja klar "...bin mir keiner Schuld bewußt..." Das kennen wa ja alle   Noch Fragen?

Für meinen Teil melde ich mich gleich bei der Vogesentour offiziell an und würds auch begrüßen, wenn`s möglich wäre die restriktive Macht unserer Partnerinnen (oderhaltPartner-wersbraucht) zu kanalisieren, zu wandeln um  dadurch die "Regierung" zu einem, positiven, lächelndem JA zu bewegen.
Gegenstimmen? Stefan? Wolfgang? Frank?....


----------



## fez (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr geht doch wieder heimlich rennradfahren ... ich bin empört !!!


Säue ! Pfui !


----------



## Froschel (10. September 2004)

mich wollte er auch schon in diesen Sündenpfuhl hineinziehen.










watt is denn nu mit heut Abend ?


----------



## fez (10. September 2004)

führe uns nicht in Versuchung
sondern erlöse uns von dem bösen

Amen


----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

Genau,

und ich bin zu 99% heute Abend auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zu 99% heute Abend auch da


Dann bleib' ich hier!
Auf das eine Prozent von dir können wir glaub' ich verzichten, falls keine wichtigen Körperteile betroffen sind (Mund, Ohren, Hirn...).  

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Froschel (10. September 2004)

99% heißt beim Wuly immer 50:50


----------



## Froschel (10. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... muß evtl. auf Option C ausweichen!




?




-------


----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 99% heißt beim Wuly immer 50:50



das stimmt ... aber jetzt ist es 100% isch bin da, so gegen 20.30. Hasta luego oder so ...


----------



## Don Stefano (10. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ?


???

Wie sieht's aus Herr Schwarzspecht?

@Wooly: Toll, dass du kommst Wuhli, wir werden uns danach ja eine sehr lange Zeit nicht mehr sehen.    

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (10. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden uns danach ja eine sehr lange Zeit nicht mehr sehen.


wieso das denn ?


----------



## eL (10. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr geht doch wieder heimlich rennradfahren ... ich bin empört !!!



Das anfang von der ende!!!!!!!!

die welt ist schlecht


----------



## Liwi (10. September 2004)

Ja wann jetzt ?
Heute den 10. sep. 2004 ?
Dann schau ich auchmal ob ich frei bekomme !!


----------



## Wooly (10. September 2004)

ja jetzt gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (11. September 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wieso das denn ?


Na ja, eine Zeit lang wird er schon zu hause sitzen und das Baby in den Schlaf schaukeln, oder?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Flugrost (12. September 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> mich wollte er auch schon in diesen Sündenpfuhl hineinziehen.



Käsus Kristus, ich glaubs ja nich... - man kann ja aus allem `ne Religion machen - oder hat "BERGSTRAMPELN" schon esoterische Züge. Hab ich was verpasst, bin ich zu alt?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Wie sieht's aus Herr Schwarzspecht?



Muß mich entschuldigen - vorletzten Freitag war Flohmarktsachenpacken, letzten Freitag waren wir mit 3 (in Worten drei!) Mädels im Biosphärenhaus in Dahn (Riesen-Nepp, fahrt da niemals nicht hin), das hat sich dann bis in den späten Abend hinein gezogen ... Naja, habs dann letztlich verpennt, sorry!


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

*seim taim - seim bleis ?*


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)

Ich wäre morgen, DO / 16.09., in KA! Aber wie ich sehe, paßt das leider wieder nicht


----------



## Wooly (15. September 2004)

*pfor tschur*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

also ich könnte donnerstach auch... wie siehts bei den anderen Northernlights-Mitgliedern aus ?


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

bin dabei , Freitag wäre bei mir allerdings bedeutend günstiger.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (15. September 2004)

... und ich sag mal lieber nix!


----------



## Wooly (15. September 2004)

*freidey blis*


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> *freidey blis*





*freidey blis ?* hat das was mit blasen zu tun ?


-


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> *freidey blis*



Dann mach ich mal keine Umstände und kick mich selber 

Wo wird am WE geradelt? Bin am FR in BWB und hätte am Sonntag Lust und Zeit...dasüblichehalt...


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

Sehr geehrter Herr Dreifach,

hiermit möchte ich Sie gnädigst auf den Beitrag "Besame Mucho im Oktober2 verweisen woselbst die Herr Wooly und fez mit ca 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Stelldichein für Sonntag im oberen Gaistal zwecks Befahrung vorab genannter Bergradrundtour vereinbart haben.

MFG

fez


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)

Diese Meldung habe ich bereits vernommen. Allerdings wollten an diesem besagten WE ein paar alte Säcke ihre "Seepferdchen"-Schwimmabzeichen-Prüfung ablegen.

Ich schau heute Abend nochmal hier rein, aber bis zum WE sind´s ja auch noch ein paar Tage.

So longsen,
f³


----------



## fez (15. September 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wollten an diesem besagten WE ein paar alte Säcke ihre "Seepferdchen"-Schwimmabzeichen-Prüfung ablegen.


Würden Sie mir diese kryptische Äußerung noch ein wenig erläutern ?


----------



## Triple F (15. September 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Muß mich entschuldigen - blabla bla


Und diese Woche - hast du da auch schon eine Ausrede?

@Fliegendes Eisenoxyd: Willst du nicht auch mal wieder vorbei kommen? Wir könnten das Vogesenwochenende noch ein wenig planen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## nkwd (16. September 2004)

evtl. sieht man sich am fr kurz im Critisize - geh mit Freunden ins Kino, aber wir kommen wahrsch. vorher dort vorbei was trinken (hab gleich nachdem wir dort waren Werbung für gemacht *g*)


----------



## Don Stefano (16. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> evtl. sieht man sich am fr kurz im Critisize


Dann bring ich dir mal die Radhose mit, die ich dir mal versprochen hatte.


----------



## nkwd (16. September 2004)

danke! aber ich *schäm* erinner mich grad net, daß du mir eine versprochen hast!


----------



## Wooly (16. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> danke! aber ich *schäm* erinner mich grad net, daß du mir eine versprochen hast!




das kommt alles von den vielen kleinen Wodka Red Bulls, ich sags ja immer wieder ...


----------



## nkwd (17. September 2004)

ja, die elenden Drecksdinger - hinterher frag ich mich immer wo ich abends zuvor überhaupt war....  
im Moment bin ich sogar komplett trocken seit 5 Wochen - bis Sa, denn was wär ne echte NL Tour ohne Kater?


----------



## Wooly (17. September 2004)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> was wär ne echte NL Tour ohne Kater?



da hast du recht bei Gott ... auf der letzten Tour konnte ich die ersten Kilometer noch locker mit el, lebbebel & cook mithalten, da ich versucht habe, meinen eigenen Bierausdünstungen davonzufahren ...  

... obwohl, der König ist immer noch der Herr Flugrost, der kommt eigentlich zu jeder zweiten Pfalztour mit nem Brummschädel und 2 Stunden Schlaf ... Respekt !!!


----------



## Flugrost (17. September 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @Fliegendes Eisenoxyd: Willst du nicht auch mal wieder vorbei kommen? Wir könnten das Vogesenwochenende noch ein wenig planen.



Sollten mir die 140km für 2 Bier zu weit sein schick ich Scheffplaner Quaak vorbei. Noch ringe ich mit mir, ob so ein gediegener Nightride mit Bike ohne Licht a.d. Autobahn nicht doch eines der letzten Abenteuer...


----------



## Wooly (17. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ringe ich mit mir, ob so ein gediegener Nightride mit Bike ohne Licht a.d. Autobahn nicht doch eines der letzten Abenteuer...



also wenn du vorher 2-3 Flaschen Weißherbst trinkst wird das bestimmt ein einzigartiges Erlebnis ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du vorher 2-3 Flaschen Weißherbst trinkst wird das bestimmt ein einzigartiges Erlebnis ...



Ha, Dein diabolisches Grinsen kann ich mir schon jetzt vorstellen... `willst mich eh nur abfüllen um dann mit Sharänchen und Kamerateam in meinem Windschatten über die Autobahn zu donnern.
Ja, ja, die Sensationslust der Menschen... damals war die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Wooly (17. September 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja, die Sensationslust der Menschen...



DIE REDAKTION Spezial:

 Drogen & Irrsinn: Illegale Radrennen auf der Autobahn !!!


----------



## Flugrost (18. September 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> DIE REDAKTION Spezial:
> 
> Drogen & Irrsinn: Illegale Radrennen auf der Autobahn !!!



Rausch ... knister...hallo, hier Zentrale an alle verfügbaren Streifen im Autobahnbezirk ...brrsss...Karlsruhe- Bruchsal. Streife 85 meldet gerade einen schwarzen Sharan im Baustellenbereich mit 90 Sachen. Der Fahrer grinst so ...krrrk... eltsam. Wir müssen mit allem rechnen. ...rieetsch,pfeif... es scheint ständig zu blitzen, keine Ahnung was das ist.  Hier Wagen97, wir haben Beide g`rad gschtellt. Ich glaubsnochnet, horcht mol zu, der Scharanfahrer ischn namhafter Tondechniger der was en Fahradfahrer verfolgt hot  der under unserm Radar durch isch. Boide sin völlich algoholisiert un oiner babbelt schtändig von: des wär noch net dogewesen... Horch mol...brfzzz... ewe kommt der Doktor un sagt, daß der Radfahrer fascht fimpf Bromill hot. Hier Zentrale, sofort festsetzen  alle Beteiligten- wir müssen ermitteln!  Eh Schorsch, des isch nochmal  d`Heinz hör mol, der Depp mit seim Rad isch scho wieder fort. Der war schneller als unsre Schüsse. Den müssen mir sezieren lassen. Ruf die Bruseler an un geb Gummi, Alder! Den anneren un die bleden Fotografen, die hemmer.
Die Fotographen dachten nur: Was `ne Story, geile Fotos ... und wie können wa den Thiel bezahlen.
Der Thiel dachte nur: Mein Lappen, mein Lappen, mein Lappen (immernoch grinsend) und  hoffentlich reicht die Kohle für...
Der Radler dachte nur: Geil, dahoim nochn gemietlicher Woißherbscht un des aber dalli.
Die polizeiärztliche Untersuchung dieses Falles ward natürlich postwendend an die Internationale Radsportkommission weitergegeben und diese hat natürlich...
auf jeden Fall landete dieser Fall irgendwann bei der Tour- Kommission. Diese tagt seitdem und wie glaubhafte Quellen schon jetzt verlauten lassen, war Lance Armstrong bei allen Toursiegen sternhagelvoll  und, haltet euch fest: C-17,5 Messungen ergaben ein wahrhaft verläßliches Ergebniss  BTM Mißbrauch mit Rosewein. Alle Ullrich Fäns dürfen sich froien!
Alles ist so klar, so offensichtlich  eben fliegt die Radsportszene auseinander, platzt wie ein Luftballon, nur weil einer bei 90Sachen geknipst wurde. 
Ps: alles wird, wie immer vertuscht werden
Pps: Es war wirklich Woißherbscht


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Oktober 2004)

Sollen wir uns ma wieder am Freitag Abend gemütlich bei Flammkuchen und Radler im Critisize treffen? 

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (7. Oktober 2004)

ich kann leider nicht .-(


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. Oktober 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann leider nicht .-(



... ich natürlich auch nicht! Und nächsten Freitag schon mal garnicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (8. Oktober 2004)

mein heutiger tagesablauf wurde ebenfalls fremdbestimmt.....


----------



## fez (8. Oktober 2004)

tief sind die Northernlights-Männer gesunken...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Oktober 2004)

Ja, eigentlich fühle ich mich heute auch nicht nach Trinken. Vorgestern hatte meine Frau die Kotzeritis und heute krieg ich sie wahrscheinlich.

@fez: Danke, dass du deinen Avatar wieder zurückgeändert hast. Der erste Gitarrenmann war total hektisch und der zweite etwas abgehackt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (8. Oktober 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Gitarrenmann war total hektisch und der zweite etwas abgehackt.


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

die Herren ?

Freitag abend mal wieder  ?


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2004)

Freitag geht bei mir nicht, abba Donnerstag ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. November 2004)

Stecke mitten in Messevorbereitungen - wird für mich evtl. knapp ...


----------



## Don Stefano (2. November 2004)

ich kann immer  

Meine Frau hat mich schon gefragt, ob mich die Jungs nicht mehr leiden können, dass sie mich nicht mehr beim Trinken dabei haben wollen


----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

Donnerstag kann ich auch. 

Es ist mir zwar nicht so richtig recht dass der Stefan dabei ist, aber naja...

Herr Wühler, hast Du Ausgang am Donnerstag ?


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2004)

einen Tag muß es doch aber geben an dem der Stefan keine Zeit hat......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. November 2004)

muss absagen - Donnerstach geht doch nicht bei mir....


----------



## Froschel (3. November 2004)

dann könnte man ja den Freitag nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## fez (8. November 2004)

die Unruhen des St.Martin-Umzuges bei einem Gläschen Pier verdauen


----------



## Froschel (9. November 2004)

ja, das sollte man unbedingt machen aber bitte die Pflastersteine zu Hause lassen.

20 und Halb Uhr ?




--


----------



## Don Stefano (9. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 20 und Halb Uhr ?


Jup, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Wooly (9. November 2004)

ich ooch !!!


----------



## fez (9. November 2004)

det find ik ja echt knorke wa ?


----------



## eL (9. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> det find ik ja echt knorke wa ?


Ahhhhh der herr lernt verdammt schnell die sprache der herrenrasse    weiter so !!


wo issn dit??? kann man sowat ohne KA-karte finden?? jibbs da och appelschorle???

frajen über frajen

eL


----------



## fez (9. November 2004)

weit von Sternenfels....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wo issn dit??? kann man sowat ohne KA-karte finden?? jibbs da och appelschorle???
> 
> frajen über frajen
> 
> eL



siehe Fred Anfang ! ja ! nein nur heiße Milch mit Honig !

Antworten über Antworten





-_-


----------



## Froschel (10. Januar 2005)

zur Pflege des Sozialverhaltens der Northernlights sollte wieder einmal ein Flammie-Abend in wohlvertrauter Lokalität stattfinden.

Vorschlag:

Freitach 14.01. des Jahres 2005 um kurz nach Tagesschau


-_-


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2005)

ich unterstütze diesen Vorschlag


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2005)

ich komm' diesmal unangekündigt.  

Evtl. kommen ja auch mal ein paar Andere? Mit 23 Leuten müssen wir da ja nicht gleich einfallen aber ich weiß mittlerweile, dass es hier in KA noch mehr Biker gibt, die teilweise sogar hier mitlesen.


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber ich weiß mittlerweile, dass es hier in KA noch mehr Biker gibt, die teilweise sogar hier mitlesen.



wir trinken aber wahrscheinlich zu langsam und reden zuviel ...


----------



## knoflok (10. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wir trinken aber wahrscheinlich zu langsam und reden zuviel ...



harhar....  

ach was... da war doch nur zuviel coffein im spiel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (10. Januar 2005)

Wieso nur mitlesen ?

Happerts da mit dem Schreiben ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (10. Januar 2005)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso nur mitlesen ?
> 
> Happerts da mit dem Schreiben ?



Es hapert!


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2005)

Horst Tappert ?


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Es hapert!



sogar gewaltig ... bei dir übrigens auch, wie wäre es, komm doch mal wieder mit einen heben wenn du schon nicht mitfahren willst ...


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2005)

@ Fez: wann änderst du dein Benutzerbild denn wieder......


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2005)

Gegenfrage  - wann änderst du deines ?


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2005)

bei mir erkennt man wenigstens was es ist, nämlich ein waschechter Froschel


----------



## Liwi (11. Januar 2005)

Sorry ich schreib teilweise noch mit Mundart !

Es " hapert " halt noch mit meinen deutschbadisch Kenntnissen.
War des jetzt alles richtig ?


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fez: wann änderst du dein Benutzerbild denn wieder......


Ich kann auch nicht so gut erkennen, was die Playmoleutz da so treiben - kollektiver Suizid mit Gift?

Als Anregungen für die nächste Änderung wäre hier das Cover von Picknicker:






Hier ist noch ein Klappmesser mit dem Namen Picknicker:





Und eine Salami:





Nur so als Ideensammlung.


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2005)

ich glaube die saufen ! Unten hats ja schon einige umgehauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (11. Januar 2005)

hier der Picknickkoffer der Inhalt ist auch für kleinere Reparaturen geeignet...


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die saufen ! Unten hats ja schon einige umgehauen...


Das würde ich mir eher so vorstellen:


----------



## fez (11. Januar 2005)

also ich bin der der links vorne liegt. Und welches Dein Figürchen ist kann man sich ja denken...

Aber so`n Schweinekram kommt natürlich nicht in mein Benutzerbild!


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2005)

Stefan, spielst du zufällig während der Arbeit mit Playmobils ?


----------



## Wooly (11. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, spielst du zufällig während der Arbeit mit Playmobils ?



Hat bestimmt das Playmo seiner kleinen Tochter mißbraucht die SAU !!!


----------



## Froschel (13. Januar 2005)

@skuehnen: ich bring dir morgen deinen Rübenschützer mit, der liegt noch bei mir rum.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich bring dir morgen deinen Rübenschützer mit


Danke, das ist sehr nett von dir, dass du dich um mich sorgst. Ich wollte ihn auf dem Heimweg bei dir abholen, dann musst du ihn nicht ins Criti transportieren (und ich vergess ihn dann dort).


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

wie sieht es denn jetzt heute abend aus, die üblichen vier Verdächtigen oder bekommen wir mal wieder Besuch ???


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2005)

die haben doch alle nur Angst sich zu blamieren wenn wir wieder nackt auf den Tischen tanzen....



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (14. Januar 2005)

ich würd auch kommen; 
ab wann seit ihr da? 

vielleicht wird das mal was... ?

Gruß
markus


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd auch kommen;
> ab wann seit ihr da?
> 
> vielleicht wird das mal was... ?


Gerne, Uhrzeit (20:30) findest du in Post 113 in diesem Fred, Anfahrtsskizze in Post 13.

Bis dann.


----------



## knoflok (14. Januar 2005)

aaaah; gut; 
wo es ist war klar; aber die uhrzeit eben;

danke schön   

gruß
knoflok


----------



## blond25 (18. Januar 2005)

frauen "erlaubt" ?? oder ist das ein reiner männerstammtisch ??


----------



## Wooly (18. Januar 2005)

ne kein Männerstammtisch, wäre nett wenn du beim nächsten Mal vorbeikommst, nur machen wir das dann vorsichtshalber lieber per PM aus, sonst haben wir an dem Abend 367 Südbadener Biker im Critisize hocken ...     ... ich denke vielleicht an den Freitag nächste Woche, mehr wie immer hier in ihrem Lieblingsforum.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> sonst haben wir an dem Abend 367 Südbadener Biker im Critisize hocken ...



und die passen da natürlich garnicht rein.... oder schlimmer noch... Enzkreisler   ohgott ..garnicht auszudenken.

prost

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

also Freitag der 21. geht bei mir nicht - Tati ist bis Sonntag auf der BAU in München.


----------



## blond25 (19. Januar 2005)

also, Freitag passt bei mir/uns eigentlich immer... hoffe, ihr vertragt auch 2 Mädels...


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

als Erkennungsmerkmal trägt dann jeder ne Sattelstütze in der linken Hand......


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

schwerer als die Frage ob wir denn dazu in der Lage sind soziale Kontakte zu Fahrradfahrerinnen zu knüpfen liegt mir die Frage am Herzen ob wir nicht den Criti-Abend wieder irgendwohin in Richtung Wochenmitte verlagern sollten ?

Oder auf deutsch: Freitags sauvoll


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

aber: Samstag nix Arbeit


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Freitags sauvoll



Das liegt womöglich an den 296 südbadenern die der wühler erwähnte.
Froschels argument zieht natürlich   
Ein termin unter der woche wäre auch ok solang es nicht der Donnerstag ist welchen ich zur zeit mit N.Ride verbringe.... und auf absehbare zeit wollt ich ja auch mal zum Critischaize kommen damit ich mal mitbekomm was alles so über mich gelästert wird.

Wer trifft sich den jetzt am freitag zum saufen in eben jehner spelunke?? stefan? froschel?

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Freitags sauvoll


Klar, man kann aber auch reservieren. 

In einem völlig leeren Criti, wo die eigenen Worte noch stundenlang nachhallen, würde ich mich auch nicht wohl fühlen.

_Edit: @eL: Welchen Freitag meinst Du? Am 21.01.05 hat fezini keine Zeit. Willst du da versuchen, ihn zu vertreten oder willst du wg. sexuellem Notstand ein Treffen für diese Woche?_


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

Der Abgeordenete fez zieht hiermit seinen Antrag auf Verlegung des Criti-Abend zurück.


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

stefan das überlass ich deiner schmutzigen fantasie.

Aber mal im ernst. N.ride ist ja jeden donnerstag .. warum dann nicht critischaise jeden freitach.... oder machen wir doch abwechselnd critischei§§ und SFDW.

eL


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> _Am 21.01.05 hat fezini keine Zeit. Willst du da versuchen, ihn zu vertreten ?_


 Unverschämtheit ! 

PS an Stefan: was hältst Du vom Wachs ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> oder machen wir doch abwechselnd critischei§§ und SFDW.


Und wo soll der Weltfrieden verehrt/beschwört/provoziert/unterstützt   werden? Du willst uns doch nicht im Ernst zumuten, nach Niefern zur Silke zu fahren? 

_Edit: Wachsbericht schreibe ich per PM._


----------



## blond25 (19. Januar 2005)

also wann jetzt ???????


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

diese Woche tut bei mir auch nicht, habe ne Veranstaltung an der Popaka, und die geht bestimmt bis in die Puppen .... wie wäre es denn nächste Woche Mittwoch oder Freitag ??


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

würde sagen Freitag inner Woche passt.  

@ Blondie: wie wärs mit biken diese WE ? Die Jungs gehen an die Kalmit in der Pfalz, ein wirklich astreines Revier, ca. 2 Millionen aufregende Trails auf weichem Waldboden bzw. Sand.
Und ich kann nicht mit, mit paddeln wirds auch nix, jammer


----------



## Froschel (20. Januar 2005)

als den Freitach tät ich schon gerne in die engere wahl nehmen können wollen.



-_-


----------



## blond25 (22. Januar 2005)

HUHU... es ist doch nicht echt euer Ernst, Anfänger Richtung Kalmit zu schleppen ?? Zumindest so weit kenn ich mich schon aus...   

Freitag abend ??


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU... es ist doch nicht echt euer Ernst, Anfänger Richtung Kalmit zu schleppen ?? Zumindest so weit kenn ich mich schon aus...
> 
> Freitag abend ??


Doch, ist es. Sonntach früh!!


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2005)

Die 30 km werd ihr doch wohl schaffen !!!

bringt gute wanderschuhe mit   

eL


----------



## Wooly (22. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU... es ist doch nicht echt euer Ernst, Anfänger Richtung Kalmit zu schleppen ?? Zumindest so weit kenn ich mich schon aus...



warum denn nicht, unser Cross Country Monster Nnkwd hat es ja auch geschafft. Ein wenig Challenge muß schon sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (22. Januar 2005)

man wächst mit seinen aufgaben heisst das motto. und wir fahren ja auch keine rennen, besonders nicht in der pfalz  
also ich halte die gegend für sehr geeignet zum üben von fahrtechnik aller art. 

zudem ist der boden in der regel sehr weich und schmeckt auch ganz ok, im gegensatz zum schwarzwald-geröll.


----------



## nkwd (22. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> warum denn nicht, unser Cross Country Monster Nnkwd hat es ja auch geschafft. Ein wenig Challenge muß schon sein ...


*fg* ja, ich habs geschafft! Meine Überschuhe aber net... (sind ja auch net fürs laufen gedacht)
Ne, mal ernsthaft: der DH die Kalmit runter is zu schwer. Da lieber den ChickenWay und sich unten wieder treffen. Sonst gings eigentlich


----------



## Wooly (22. Januar 2005)

nkwd schrieb:
			
		

> *fg* ja, ich habs geschafft! Meine Überschuhe aber net... (sind ja auch net fürs laufen gedacht)
> Ne, mal ernsthaft: der DH die Kalmit runter is zu schwer. Da lieber den ChickenWay und sich unten wieder treffen. Sonst gings eigentlich



Die Rinne ist acuh nicht mehr so schön wie früher, heute geht der Standartweg außenherum.


----------



## blond25 (23. Januar 2005)

hilfe !!! ich will nicht nach dem ersten mal biken diese jahr das rad in die ecke schmeißen und frustiert nur noch joggen gehen !!!! 
also bitte nicht zu viel am anfang !!! 
andere frage: taugt die rad messe nächstes we in ka was ??


----------



## knoflok (23. Januar 2005)

Hm; also die Radmesse nächste Woche taucht glaube ich nicht allzuviel; Wenn man sich mal nen kleinen Überblick verschaffen will, was die ansässigen Händler so verkaufen, denke ich kann man hingehen; aber so viel wird da sicher nicht zu sehen sein; Hauptpublikum wird wohl eher der gemeine Stadt-, Trekking und Tourenradfahrer als der mtb- oder rennradler sein. 
Heute in der Sonntagszeitung war eine Beilage drin, wer als Aussteller da sein wird. Werden denke ich halt Giant, Simplon, viel Stevens, Chaka, Steppenwolf, Bergwerk (?) und noch ein paar mehr vertreten sein (was die Händler halt da haben). 
Mich zieht es da nicht so hin; aber berichtigt mich bitte, wenn ich mich irren sollte.

Ach ja: hallo zurück an alle... bin eine Woche in der Hautklinik in Heilbronn gelegen und seit gestern wieder da; aber heute Pfalz war dann doch nicht sooo mein ding 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2005)

blondi schrieb:
			
		

> das rad in die ecke schmeißen und frustiert nur noch joggen gehen


Mit verlaub.... Biker die gerade aus der pfalz kommen sind mitnichten frustriert und schmeißen ihr bike in die ecke.

irgendwie kommt mir diese groß/klein schreibschwäche bekannt vor??




			
				knoblauch schrieb:
			
		

> bin eine Woche in der Hautklinik in Heilbronn gelegen


wie sind die schwestern da soo???
hattest du zimmer mit aussicht?

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (23. Januar 2005)

Beiker, die aus der Pfalz kommen sind glücklich und schmeißen sich selbst in die Ecke weil platt, puuhh.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kommt mir diese groß/klein schreibschwäche bekannt vor??


Mir auch.


----------



## knoflok (23. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind die schwestern da soo???
> hattest du zimmer mit aussicht?
> 
> eL



lass mich mit denen in ruhe (also den schwestern).... die hättest nicht mal du genommen... nicht mal zu not...    
bei mir auf der Station alles alte und launische ; nixx knapper mini... 

aussicht auf Kühltürme; also durchaus interessant (für maschinenbauer...)

Gruß


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hilfe !!! ich will nicht nach dem ersten mal biken diese jahr das rad in die ecke schmeißen und frustiert nur noch joggen gehen !!!!
> also bitte nicht zu viel am anfang !!!



mit Verlaub, sollen wir dir das rad am Anfang den Berg hochtragen und dir oben einen Prosecco kredenzen, oder wie stellst du dir das so vor ...


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2005)

also mir hast du das bis jetzt noch nie vorgeschlagen , und ich wär ja auch schon mit nem Weizenradler zufrieden.


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2005)

meins auch bitteschön! zu trinken ist auch ein Apfelschorle genehm


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich mit denen in ruhe (also den schwestern).... die hättest nicht mal du genommen...



nanana der el wohnt nur in Sternenfels, aber du bist Maschinenbauer ... das ist noch mal eine ganz andere Liga ... gib es zu sie hat deinen Heiratsantrag nicht angenommen ....     

ok, jetzt mal genuch mit offtopich ... Freitag dieser Woche ???


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2005)

wenn Freitag Abend den 28.01.05 ein rotzendes und niesendes Monster die Tür reinkommt und ein kleines Hundchen dabei hat - das bin dann ich !


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2005)

Ich trinke aber nur Wasser und esse einen kleinen Salat.


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2005)

ich kann Dir das Tiramisu "Criti-Spezial" mit extrafetter Mascarpone/Buttercreme-Füllung empfehlen.

Der Flammkuchen war letztes Mal übrigens ziemlich mies ...


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Der Flammkuchen war letztes Mal übrigens ziemlich mies ...



war nicht lang genug im Ofen, ist mir auch aufgefallen ... Stefan wir überwachen das !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... Freitag dieser Woche ???



....20.30 ?! ausnahmsweise mal pünktlich, gekämmt und mit sauberen Fingernägeln, wir bekommen doch Damenbesuch.



-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wir bekommen doch Damenbesuch.


Glaub ich erst, wenn ich sie gesehen hab.


----------



## knoflok (24. Januar 2005)

ob mit oder ohne damen: bin auch wieder dabei 

Grüßle
knoflok


----------



## eL (24. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ein rotzendes und niesendes Monster die Tür reinkommt



Na herr fetzer ... ham "WIR" die sache mit dem rednoseday wieder falschverstanden?

die müssen das next mal besser erklären    wie kann man mit grippehaben irgendwelchen südostasienurlaubern den das wasser bis zum hals stand nur helfen   

ich leide mit dir

eL


----------



## blond25 (25. Januar 2005)

okok.. wie erkenn ich/wir euch ?? grins... 
am besten, wir sind schon ab 19.30 uhr da und beobachte mal so die leute, die da ein und aus gehen... und warte gespannt darauf, wer uns erkennt...


----------



## fez (25. Januar 2005)

Froschel, Wooly und fez erkennst Du sofort an der auffälligen Kleidung. Ich hoffe nur wir kommen gut an den Altrhein-Alligatoren vorbei...







Um 19.30 zu kommen und einen Tisch zu reservieren ist eine gute Idee - bringt aber aber am besten ein Klappmesser oder eine Machete o.ä. mit um den Tisch zuverteidigen.


----------



## Froschel (25. Januar 2005)

wir können ja alle in Lycrahöschen kommen.....mit Ausnahme von FEZbub, der darf seine Schlafhose anziehen.



-_-


----------



## Triple F (25. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wir können ja alle in Lycrahöschen kommen.....mit Ausnahme von FEZbub, der darf seine zerisseneSchlafhose anziehen.
> -_-



12345


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Januar 2005)

> zerissene schlafhose



SEINE schlafhose?
ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob die nicht vielleicht geliehen ist! 
ich kletter nämlich freitags immer, und da is einer dabei der genau so eine hat, auch genauso zerissen (scheinbar hilfts, der typ könnte auch an ner rauhfasertapete hochklettern  ).

wenn ich komme, bin ich daran zu erkennen dass ich später komme und mich unauffällig dazustelle. bzw setze, falls das möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (25. Januar 2005)

ziehst du wieder dein Tutu an ?


----------



## lelebebbel (25. Januar 2005)

ich? wenn mir einer erklärt was das is, könnte ich das tun..


----------



## fez (25. Januar 2005)

ist ein Tutu... na ja, zumindest so in etwa...


----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2005)

hast du Blond25 Fotografiert ? 



-_-


----------



## blond25 (26. Januar 2005)

hehe !!! jetzt reichts aber... ne entschuldigung wäre schon fällig, oder ??


----------



## knoflok (26. Januar 2005)

ui - 
vorsicht hier wird scharf geschossen   

froschel, wie kommst da wieder raus... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe !!! jetzt reichts aber... ne entschuldigung wäre schon fällig, oder ??



da bin ich ja wohl nen Schritt zuweit gegangen, 
hab mich zuweit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, 
ins Fettnäpfchen getreten, 
über`s Ziel hinaus geschossen, 
hab den den Bogen überspannt, 
das Spannbetttuch überzogen, 
die Pizza zu schwarz werden lassen, 
die Zähne nicht geputzt, 
den Kaffe kalt werden lassen........













.......reicht das als Entschuldigung ?



-_-


----------



## blond25 (26. Januar 2005)

hm.. okok !!! bin ja nicht nachtragend !!!


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2005)

meint ihr nicht auch das solche reaktionen zu dünnhäutig sind um sich mit den NordernLichts anzulegen!! vom ESK will ich hier erst garnicht reden. Das lässt mir Null handlungsspielraum.

Ich kann so nicht Arbeiten 

eL


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> hast du Blond25 Fotografiert ?



naja ich kenne das ... Weitwinkel sind immer ein wenig unvorteilhaft ...


----------



## eL (26. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Weitwinkel sind immer ein wenig unvorteilhaft ...



jetzt red dich nicht raus.... versuch halt die "atkins" 

eL


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt red dich nicht raus.... versuch halt die "atkins"



neee neeee  .... ich geh jetzt jeden Abend HundundKinderwagenimSchneepowerwalken, das bringts voll !!!


----------



## fez (26. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte mich bei *Lellebebbel* aufrichtig dafür entschuldigen dass ich mit diesem Satz den Eindruck erweckt habe er wäre schon einmal in einem Balletkleid ins Critisize gekommen, obwohl es in Wirklichkeit doch ein Original 80er Jahre Aerobic-Anzug von Jane Fonda war.


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> ziehst du wieder dein Tutu an ?


Ich möchte mich bei *Marcus* dafür entschuldigen dass ich seine wahre Identität nämlich Verkäufer beim Woolworth zu sein aufgedeckt habe. Er hätte mit seinem angeblichen Beruf als Zahnarzt hier im Forum bestimmt noch einige glückliche Jahre verleben können.


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> gibs doch zu du bist Verkäufer bei Woolworth...


Ich möchte mich bei *EL* entschuldigen dass ich ihn trotz besseren Wissens in aller Öffentlichkeit als "Wendehals" bezeichnet habe. Ich bin bestürzt über diese Entgleisung meinerseits und gelobe Besserung. Ich darf nicht zu El Wendehals sagen. Ich darf nicht zu El Wendehals sagen. Ich darf nicht zu El Wendehals sagen. 





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> du Wendehals du dreckiger


Ich möchte mich bei *Bernhard *dafür entschuldigen diese widerwärtige Kampagne gegen den Bau eines Windparks auf der Teufelsmühle angeführt zu haben. Der Gipfel der Schäbigkeit war allerdings dass ich als Maulwurf der _GBzFdBeAiD_ (Geheimer Bund zur Förderung des Baus eines Atomkraftwerkes in Durlach) in die traditionell linksliberalen Kreise der Northernlights eingeschleust wurde um mir dort das Vertrauen von Bernhard zu erschleichen was mir aufgrund der Unbedarftheit von B. auch ohne weiteres gelang. 


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich dir ein Butterbrot schmieren, Bernhard ?


Ich möchte mich bei *Stefan* dafür entschuldigen dass ich seit Monaten jedesmal wenn mir die Willigkeit und die Diensteifrigkeit Stefans ungenügend erschienen mit der Peitsche der angeblich immernoch nicht erreichten Vollmitgliedschaft bei den Northernlights gedroht zu haben. Dieses Verhalten ist mir sehr peinlich und die Aussage entspricht auch nicht der Wahrheit. Zudem sollte Stefan als ältester Northernlight (welcher schon Ende der 60er Jahre in der Kommune 1 mit Fritz Teufel gut Freund war) ein wenig mehr Respekt und Würde im Alter geniessen dürfen. 


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> pumpe mir mal den Reifen auf Stefan - aber ein bisschen zackig wenn ich bitten darf, du weisst ja, Du bist immernoch in der Probezeit...


Fürderhin möchte ich mich bei allen Menschen hier im Forum und meinen Bikekollegen dafür entschuldigen immer wieder unziemliche Ausdrücke verwendet zu haben 





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Dudeln! Scheizze!


 sowie Unwahrheiten 





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schwartenmagen ist die größte Wurst!


 und Verleumdungen 





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> die Northernlights sind alle vorbestraft!


 verbreitet zu haben.

Ach ja , bei *Triple F* möcht ich mich dafür entschuldigen heimlich immer wieder verschiedene Teile seine Fahrrads angesägt oder mit unsichtbaren Sollbruchstellen versehen zu haben. 


			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> ritze ratze mit der Säge in die Brücke eine Schräge!!


----------



## Triple F (26. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr nicht auch das solche reaktionen zu dünnhäutig sind um sich mit den NordernLichts anzulegen!!
> eL



Das ist doch alles Methode !!!   




			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja , bei *Triple F* möcht ich mich dafür entschuldigen heimlich immer wieder verschiedene Teile seine Fahrrads angesägt oder mit unsichtbaren Sollbruchstellen versehen zu haben.



Das wird aber auch Zeit! Ich erinnere mich noch an die Vogesen...
fez fährt ein paar Minuten neben mir - und schwupps - is´ der Freilauf ein "Frei"lauf. Wie du das angestellt hast bleibt mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel, *ABER MACH DAS NICHT NOCH EINMAL, JUNGE!*


----------



## Wooly (26. Januar 2005)

sag mal der Fez eigentlich dabei als meine Sherman ja ich glaub es ja nicht also das ist doch .... FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan als ältester Northernlight


Und was ist mit Schwarzspecht?   
Ist der schon ausgeschieden oder zählen passive Mitglieder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (27. Januar 2005)

oh...Entschuldigung !


----------



## Cook (27. Januar 2005)

Werte NorthernLights, lieber fez, liebe Festgäste!
Es freut mich doch sehr, dass es noch mehrere böse Worteschreiber im Dunstkreis der nordschwarzwälder Mauntenbaikszene gibt. Da ich mich mit zynischen, provokativen und direkten Kommentaren an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrängt sah, gelobte ich Besserung im Jahr 2005 durch nicht-kommentieren peinlicher Aussagen im Forum. Aber ich sehe, dass es weitere gesellschaftliche Aussenseiter gibt, die sich mit geschwellter Brust in den Kampf gegen sinnleere und leider mainstreamige Posts werfen. Danke!
Leider zwingen mich, neben der räumlichen Entfernung, dringende Renovierungsarbeiten von einem persönlichen Dankesbesuch im Critizize. Aber ich bin im Geiste bei euch...Recken!

@fez: ich hoffe, dass deine, auf Grund meiner übertrieben Obszönen Bemerkung wegen der Abspritzmöglichkeiten in Bikehotels, psychatrischen Sitzungen zum Erfolg geführt haben und möchte mich nochmals deutlich bei dir entschuldigen.


----------



## fez (27. Januar 2005)

*röchl* ja, geht schon wieder *flüster*


----------



## Wooly (27. Januar 2005)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @fez: ich hoffe, dass deine, auf Grund meiner übertrieben Obszönen Bemerkung wegen der Abspritzmöglichkeiten in Bikehotels, psychatrischen Sitzungen zum Erfolg geführt haben und möchte mich nochmals deutlich bei dir entschuldigen.



Haaaaallooooo Cook, ich wußte es und deine Frau auch, wir müssen nur genug Dünnschiss posten, irgendwann hälst du es nicht mehr aus ....


----------



## fez (28. Januar 2005)

High

wahrscheinlich werde ich heute Abend passen müssen da meine Frau überraschend einen geschäftlichen Termin wahrnehmen muss...

 

Skol !


----------



## Wooly (28. Januar 2005)

schade ... und wenn du doch noch kommen solltest, las bitte Anouck diesmal zuhause, ich habe nämlich Luca dabei ...   ... ich bin auf jeden Fall da, komme direkt aus Mannheim und werde so gegen neun da sein.

bis heute Abend !!!


----------



## Froschel (28. Januar 2005)

bei mir wird es so um die halbneune werden, und wenn ich´s nicht vergesse bring ich dir(Wuhlie) deine Kanu Magazinos mit.
Der eL kriegt seinen Schlüssel aber noch nicht   

bis denno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












-_-


----------



## eL (28. Januar 2005)

Muss ich wenn ich um 5 min vor der zeit im kritischaize erscheine noch die Hellsangels vom stammtischjagen oder haben die ladys dann bereits plätze für uns warmgesessen???

eL


----------



## fez (28. Januar 2005)

bin übrigens doch dabei 
Die Bestie bleibt zuhause.
habe für Wühler Bücher und ein Fläschchen dabei
für Lelle den Lenka
Tati frägt mich gerade am Teleofono ob ich die Nummer von Dir habe Marcus - weil die Jutta Ihre Schwester (also Tati`s...) angerufen hat oder umgekehrt oder was weiss ich  Muss man das verstehen ?
Seit das unser Clubhaus ist EL haben sich die Hells Angels in eine andere Popperkneipe verzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Januar 2005)

fein fein fezini
habe heut mal versucht in sternenfels nen Stadtplan von karlsrue´ zu erwerben    hatten die natürlich nicht wahrscheinlich weils für die schwippschwaben eh schon zum feindesgebiet zählt wenn ich mich nicht mit meinem bioGPS in den Spysat der Russen reinhacken kann(und davon könnt ihr ausgehen) wird das für mich eine äußerst interessante Abenteuerliche anreise. Sollte ich bis punkt 20:30 nicht aufgeschlagen sein wäre es nett von euch wenn ihr den ein oder anderen suchtrupp losschicken könntet.

fezi brauchst nochn saddel ey???

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Januar 2005)

sorry leute, ich bleib zuhause - mir is da was dazwischengekommen.


----------



## knoflok (28. Januar 2005)

@lelle
wie denn das? im wald haus dich die ganze zeit ohne irgendwelche blessuren auf den rahmen - und dann holst dir ne verstauchung in der stadt... ? 

aber mich hats heute auch wiedermal über die glatttttten gleise geschmissen - man sollte ein wenig mehr aufpassen... 

bin hier grad am abstürzen mit meinem nachbarn, der nach ösiland auswandert; komme dann wohl auch nimmer 

bis zum nächsten mal!! 

p.s.: 
ist jetzt irgendwer am sonntag am wattkopf unterwegs? 
hab wiedermal nur 2 stunden zeit und kann nicht groß in die pfalz fahrn.

bis danndadnn 

markus


----------



## lelebebbel (28. Januar 2005)

so ein riesen äusserstunangenehmesereigniss!
war auf dem weg zur post um mein paket voller beikteile zu holen, da is mir ein anderer radfahrer 2m vor der nase vors fahrrad gefahren. vom bordstein runter auf meiner spur mir entgegen. hat mich überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen, sah fast aus als ob er mich absichtlich rammen wollte. bremsen - ausweichen? auf der gegenspur war ein auto, ausserdem hatte es da schon gekracht. er stand fast, aber ich hatte durchaus nennenswertes tempo drauf.

ich hab mir die hand dabei irgendwo zwischen den beiden lenkern eingeklemmt, und er hat mit seiner nase meine radbrille zerbrochen...
der typ, arzt (!!), hat mir seine karte gegeben und ausserdem gemeint, ich soll mich in die bahn setzen und ins KKH zum röntgen, was sich mit meiner einschätzung deckte und ich deshalb nach 30 minuten atempause auch gemacht hab. da war ich dann die letzten ca. 5h.

gebrochen ist ausnahmsweise mal nichts    - aber diverse gelenke sind *etwas* geschwollen und ich muss zumindest ne woche pause machen (und evtl. noch mal röntgen lassen).

und jetzt?
ich hab ne woche verdienstausfall, das stört mich schon ein wenig.. kann man da irgendwas machen? wer kennt sich mit sowas aus? der unfallgegner ist zumindest mal sehr kooperativ.

mir is schlecht, ich geh pennen.

das mit dem schutzblech und lenker ist natürlich auch noch doof.. andererseits werde ich sie diese woche auch nicht brauchen


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Januar 2005)

Ojeojeoje, dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung. Dein Fernbleiben ist damit automatisch entschuldigt.

Herr Knoblauch ist allerdings trotz Zusage nicht angetroffen worden. Das wird Folgen haben!!!!1

Noch eine weitere schlechte Nachricht muss ich leider verbreiten:

blond25 ist ein fake!

Irgendwie ham es ja alle schon von Anfang an gedacht, die Zweifel an der Unechtheit waren durch die äußerst aufwändig gestaltete Website jedoch untermauert worden. Jetzt ist es aber die bittere Wahrheit. Wir haben das komlette Criti nach blonden Frauen abgegrast. Jede, die auch nur im entferntesten in Frage kam, angesprochen aber glaubt es: Sie war nicht da.

Nehmt's mit Fassung Jungs, es wird bald wieder Frühling.


----------



## Wooly (29. Januar 2005)

vielleicht ist der lele blond 25 .. oder die zwei Mädels neben uns, aber die habt ihr bestimmt gefragt als ich noch nicht da war ... oder ach ich glaube ich geh jetzt ins Bett, Frau Nufer kommt auch gerade die Treppe hochgewankt, man ist einfach keine 22 mehr ...


... gute nacht allerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (29. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ojeojeoje, dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung. Dein Fernbleiben ist damit automatisch entschuldigt.
> 
> Herr Knoblauch ist allerdings trotz Zusage nicht angetroffen worden. Das wird Folgen haben!!!!1
> 
> Fassung Jungs, es wird bald wieder Frühling.




wie Folgen haben; ich konnte nimmer fahrradfahrn; der wein war zu gut... nachher wärs mir noch schlimmer ergangen wie dem lellebebel.
bin aber nächstmal wieder dabei - versprochen! 

aber zu blond25
vielleicht hatte blond25 zuviel Angst vor euch uns... 
vielleicht haben sie auf dem absatz kehrt gemacht, a´ls sie ins critisize gekommen sind (waren die hellsaangels wieder da.... )
vielleicht waren sie viel früher da, und andere als biker verkleidete (mit sattelstützen bewaffnete) haben sie mitgenommen... 

fragen über fragen... 

knoflok


----------



## fez (29. Januar 2005)

wünsche dir gute Besserung Lelle ! Hacke das !


----------



## Cook (30. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> so ein riesen äusserstunangenehmesereigniss!
> war auf dem weg zur post um mein paket voller beikteile zu holen, da is mir ein anderer radfahrer 2m vor der nase vors fahrrad gefahren. vom bordstein runter auf meiner spur mir entgegen. hat mich überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen, sah fast aus als ob er mich absichtlich rammen wollte. bremsen - ausweichen? auf der gegenspur war ein auto, ausserdem hatte es da schon gekracht. er stand fast, aber ich hatte durchaus nennenswertes tempo drauf.
> 
> ich hab mir die hand dabei irgendwo zwischen den beiden lenkern eingeklemmt, und er hat mit seiner nase meine radbrille zerbrochen...
> ...



Gute Besserung an den Berufsfahrer der Hillbillies! Da hast du wirklich keine Chance gehabt. Wie wenn man "gedoort" wird! 
Genau dein Unfall ist auch einem guten Freund vor Jahrzehnten passiert. Dem hats das Nasenbein durch Einflussnahme des gegnerischen Schädels ein wengerl nach oben geschoben. Seitdem (nach der OP) läuft ihm ständig der Rotz aus der Nase. Nicht sooo angenehm.
Auf jeden Fall ist es bei dir zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen. Dein Beruf hat ja hohes Risiko. Machs gut!

@critisizers: natürliche Selektion von Dünnhäutigen. Nur die Härtesten dürfen mitmachen! So ist halt die alemannische Mentalität...gell eL! (Du hast die Probe mit summacumlaude bestanden)


----------



## eL (30. Januar 2005)

Ach ist das nicht herrlich    80% der probleme lösen sich von selbst indem sie zum zeitpunkt da sie ein problem darstellen würden einfach nicht mehr existent sind. Ich konnt das gejammer schon riechen   frauen und fahradfahren geht garnicht!!!! entweder mann ist zu schnell bergauf oder mann ist zu wagemutigbergab.

Ich finds geil das wir wieder zu den normalen tagesabläufen zurückkehren können.

p.s. wir sollten neuankömmlinge nicht immer so verhätscheln !!!!!!!! 

eL


lelle iss noch dolle aua???


----------



## lelebebbel (30. Januar 2005)

danke erstmal für die genesungswünsche. bin ja wie gewohnt glimpflich davongekommen... in ein paar tagen fahr ich wieder 2-händig 



			
				Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung an den Berufsfahrer der Hillbillies! Da hast du wirklich keine Chance gehabt. Wie wenn man "gedoort" wird!
> Genau dein Unfall ist auch einem guten Freund vor Jahrzehnten passiert. Dem hats das Nasenbein durch Einflussnahme des gegnerischen Schädels ein wengerl nach oben geschoben. Seitdem (nach der OP) läuft ihm ständig der Rotz aus der Nase. Nicht sooo angenehm.
> Auf jeden Fall ist es bei dir zum Glück glimpflich ausgegangen. Dein Beruf hat ja hohes Risiko. Machs gut!


andere radfahrer in der stadt sind wirklich die grösste "gefahr". autos sind berechenbar; sogar bei autotüren reicht 1m platz zum ausweichen aus; fussgänger sind zumindest langsam und haben ihre bewegungen i.d.r. unter kontrolle...

ich hab (im gegensatz zu deinem freund :-/) nicht nur mit dem gesicht glück gehabt. 
z.b. hatte ich die finger am bremshebel. der wurde durch den aufprall richtung lenker gedrückt, der bremszug ist durchgerutscht. das hat sicher einiges an energie geschluckt. von wegen "ein fahrrad hat keine knautschzone" 


so, also ich bin gespannt ob sich unsichtbar25 hier nochmal her traut! irgendwelche fadenscheinigen unfall-entschuldigungen könnte ich schonmal mit sicherheit widerlegen, in der chirurgischen im kkh war niemand blond und 25...


----------



## Seppl2 (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo lelebebbel,

auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche, da wünschen wir uns doch wieder in den Wald, wo wir an unseren Stürzen doch zumindest selber schuld sind 
Gruss Dirk


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wir sollten neuankömmlinge nicht immer so verhätscheln !!!!!!!!
> QUOTE]
> selber schuld, ääätsch


----------



## blond25 (10. Februar 2005)

oh mann... da hab ich s mir wohl echt verschissen... ??
dann bring ich jetzt einfach keine entschuldigung!!! 

vielleicht gebt ihr mir/uns noch ne chance ?? wann trefft ihr euch denn wieder ?

ich versteck mich jetzt mal lieber gleich unterm tisch. habe ja schon gemerkt, dass hier scharf geschossen wird !!!   

SORRY


----------



## fez (10. Februar 2005)

ach was !

Hier weht halt manchmal ein rauherer Wind... 

*Fahr eben einfach mal mit* (ohne Gejammer vorab  ) dann wirst du sehn dass bei uns nicht alles so heiss gegessen wird wie es im Forum gekocht wird.


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2005)

Großer Vorschlag!!!
Was geht morgen Abend? Will morgen Heim fahren, davor aber am Mehlis mit dem Board ne Runde springen, drehen und stürzen. Danach könnte ich ins C oder so kommen. Wäre mal wieder Zeit für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (10. Februar 2005)

morgen abend geht nix


----------



## knoflok (10. Februar 2005)

wäre einem kleineren treffen im criti nicht abgeneigt... 

wär kommt alles mit? 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## Triple F (10. Februar 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wäre einem kleineren treffen im criti nicht abgeneigt...
> 
> wär kommt alles mit?
> 
> ...



DAS ist ne klare Ansage. Los, Mädels...


----------



## Froschel (11. Februar 2005)

bei mir gäht`s ärst nächste Wochä wiedär


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2005)

Bernmhard, deine e-Taste ist kaputt !


----------



## Froschel (11. Februar 2005)

und bei dir ist die m-Tastä främdgästeuärt !!


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2005)

tmatsmächlmich !


----------



## eL (11. Februar 2005)

es lebt   

also näxte weeke gehte auche beie mire   

und es kommt wirklich ???? nee oder   


achwas ... stefan hör auf hier mit deinem doppelacount rumzuspammen sonst lass ich deine ip von rik zurückverfolgen.

eL


----------



## knoflok (11. Februar 2005)

servus zusammen! 

also wenn dann heute keiner lust hat, soll mir dat auch recht sein; dann kann ich meinen lädierten ellenbogen ein wenig schonen   (wollte nicht der einzige im forum ohne verletzung sein...) 

falls doch irgendwer sich noch heute (11.2.) ins criti verirrt -- hier melden... 
ansonsten ein schönes w-ende... 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

hiermit leute ich mal wieder die nächste Runde zur Critischen Größe ein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freitach um 20.30 genehm ?

wer mit Schneescooter und Bärenfellmütze anreist kriegt nen Freibier und ne Haferschleimsuppe.
Also lasst euch dieses Angebot nicht durch die lappen gehn.

gruß Froschel 
                       der auch im Winter mal draußen baden geht


-_-


----------



## eL (15. Februar 2005)

wäre den herren ne stunde früher nicht genehmer??? 
erstens weis ich mit 100%iger sicherheit das wir dann einen Tisch bekommen werden derer uns würdig ist und ausserden gibt es was zu feiern.

frosch willst nich tisch und gestühl mal vorbestellen??

wir sind ja schließlich nich irgendwer und die coolsten sowieso   

achja
bin bei
ganzklar


----------



## thefreeskier (15. Februar 2005)

Tach die Herrn,

kapier euer Geschreibe nicht wirklich. Klingt mir sehr stark nach Insider...
Was treibt Ihr so? Geht Ihr auch mal Skien/Boarden? Was macht das Biken? 
Für Infos immer offen...

cheers Frank


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

das critisize ist so eine verrufene spelunke irgendwo unter einer autobahnbrücke im industriegebiet in der hafengegend 


zum thema schneebrettrutschen gibts hier auch schon irgendwo einen thread? 

na jedenfalls mach ich dann einen zweiten versuch ins critisize zu kommen, oder zumindest kurz reinzuschauen.

war übrigens grad endlich noch mal mit der hand beim röntgen -> is doch gebrochen, aber nicht durch, und daher schon am verheilen.
nach kurzer rücksprache mit dem arzt hab ich keine schiene bekommen 

wir sind somit nicht nur das lokalforum mit den meisten kaputten shermans, sondern auch das mit den meisten gebrochenen mittelhandknochen! wir sind ganz schön krass drauf, oder?


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> nach kurzer rücksprache mit dem arzt hab ich keine schiene bekommen


Welcher Arzt war das? Zu dem gehe ich nächstes Mal auch.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

Tach die Herren,

ich kann euch Freitag leider nicht mir meiner Anwesenheit beglücken, da mich meine Studenten Freitagabend benötigen ...   ... Armin, wenn du Zeit hast komm doch mal vorbei, Semesterabschlußkonzert, diesmal allerdings in der Popaka und nicht in der Feuerwache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (15. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> war übrigens grad endlich noch mal mit der hand beim röntgen -> is doch gebrochen, aber nicht durch, und daher schon am verheilen.
> nach kurzer rücksprache mit dem arzt hab ich keine schiene bekommen



da war meine Ferndiagnose doch nicht ganz so daneben. Gute Besserung!

 

Waldgeist


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> frosch willst nich tisch und gestühl mal vorbestellen??


Sodele, ich bin auch dabei und habe einen Tisch für 8 Personen auf den Namen "Firma IBC"   für 20:30 reserviert.


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Welcher Arzt war das? Zu dem gehe ich nächstes Mal auch.



dr. erich, eisenlohrstr. 32
deren röntgengerät ist bei der aktion übrigens nach 2 bildern ausgefallen  nur falls du vorhattest, heute noch da hin zu gehen...

sooo viel hab ich auch nicht davon, dass ich keine schiene hab, denn boxkämpfe hat er mir trotzdem verboten    

waldgeist: danke für die genesungswünsche. letztlich hatte keiner der ärzte unrecht: der, der mich gerammt hat, hat sowas in der art prophezeit. der im krankenhaus hatte recht, als er gesagt hat dass man auf den ersten aufnahmen eventuell noch nichts sieht, und der hausarzt hatte recht als er gemeint hat, ich kann das einfach in ruhe lassen.


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wäre den herren ne stunde früher nicht genehmer???


abgelehnt



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ausserden gibt es was zu feiern.


bist du schwangär ?



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> frosch willst nich tisch und gestühl mal vorbestellen??


wurde an unseren N-Lights Anwärter Hr. Skuehnen weitergeleitet


-_-


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, ich bin auch dabei und habe einen Tisch für 8 Personen auf den Namen "Firma IBC"   für 20:30 reserviert.


hervorragende Arbeit, wieder ein Schritt in die Richtung zur Aufnahmen in die Riege der NL`s.   



-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> dr. erich, eisenlohrstr. 32
> deren röntgengerät ist bei der aktion übrigens nach 2 bildern ausgefallen  nur falls du vorhattest, heute noch da hin zu gehen...


Nö, den nächsten Termin hab' ich erst wieder nächsten Montag. Bis dahin wird es hoffentlich repariert sein.


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2005)

juchu; dann bis freitag... 

is dahin ist mein ellenbogen auch wieder komplett  -  I hope so... 

ich hab mir nämlich gedacht: alle haben so tolle verletzungen, da brauch ich auch eine.... bin letzten dienstag in der stadt gestürzt, und irgendwie ziemlich heftig auf den linken arm gefallen und den ellenbogen recht heftig geprellt.... am freitag hat mir der arzt dann 12ml blut ausm gelenk rausgesaugt... 
naja; wird wieder... 
gute besserung an alle mitleidenden...

gruß
markus


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

ich finde ja ihr übertreibt ...


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2005)

alles voll kameradschaftlich...


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2005)

ick werd ooch da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

dann bring ich dir deine moneten mit, und der eL mir hoffentlich mein schutzblech!


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2005)

und der El mir meinen Sattel und ich dem Bernhard sein Paddelheftle und der Markus mir meine Umhängetasche und die Gabi sich selbst und der äh Dingens sein Bummens


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Februar 2005)

irre, dann hat danach jeder wieder seinen gesamten besitz zurück, und wir können endlich ordnungsgemäss getrennte wege gehen, als downhiller bzw. uphillracer


----------



## knoflok (15. Februar 2005)

hey; da fällt mir ein:

wooly, ich hab noch die decke, die du uns bei der letzten pfalztour ausgeliehen hast; die bring ich dann auch mit 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Tach die Herren,
> ich kann euch Freitag leider nicht mir meiner Anwesenheit beglücken, da mich meine Studenten Freitagabend benötigen ...   ... Armin, wenn du Zeit hast komm doch mal vorbei, Semesterabschlußkonzert, diesmal allerdings in der Popaka und nicht in der Feuerwache.



gebt es zu, seitdem ich arme DDD´ler unflätig beschimpft habe habt ihr mich alle auf eure "Ignore" Liste gesetzt und lest keine Posts mehr von mir .... schluchtz ....


----------



## Froschel (16. Februar 2005)

und ich bring dann dem eL sein Gabelschlüssel mit....

übrigens hab schon lange nichts mehr vom Wooly gehört.......  



-_-


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> und die Gabi sich selbst



und die Gabi ihre freundin!!! 

schon vergessen?? das sind 2 die hier biken lern wollen   

wooly? wer ist wooly??


----------



## blond25 (16. Februar 2005)

HUHU...
ich schau hier einfach zu selten rein !!! 
Freitag ??? halb 9 ???


----------



## eL (16. Februar 2005)

definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Februar 2005)

Wooly du bist so saugemein du arsch immer wird auf unsddlern nur rumgehackt und wir sind aber auch nur sportler und nicht nur ihr


----------



## Froschel (1. März 2005)

dass der Fred hier nicht zu weit abrutscht muß ich mal wieder an Trommel. Meine laune muß auch wieder mal etwas gehoben werden da mir das Wetter auch schon gehörig auf die Nüsse geht.
 Deshalb:

Snowmeeting in the incredible Critisize at Freitag um zwei null drei null MEZ

und für den eL bauen wir auch ne Schneefrau



._.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. März 2005)

Außerdem muss noch ein Treffen abgehalten werden bevor dieser DDD-Basher wieder droht teilzunehmen.


----------



## fez (1. März 2005)

Lust hätte ich schon - kann aber noch nicht sicher zusagen....


----------



## eL (1. März 2005)

ja genau 

stefan was macht deine hand??? kann sie am wochenende für balance auf dem snowboard sorgen??

bis dann

eL


----------



## Wooly (1. März 2005)

bin gerne dabei, habe aber eine Veranstaltung in MA und komme deshalb später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> bin gerne dabei, habe aber eine Veranstaltung in MA und komme deshalb später.



ja nee iss klar   
sonst würde es so aussehen als ob du es nötig hättest

wer schließt ne wette aud blondi ab????
ich wette die findet garnicht mehr hier ins forum rein   

nebenbei bemerkt

sollte jemand noch nen schönen breiten Kantenklatscherlenker (600mm min) in ultrahochgekröpft mit viel biegung nach hinten, über haben. so darf er diesen mir gerne für einen superkorrekten freundschaftspreis überlassen. Hintergrund für dieses aussergewöhnliches tun ist eine mutation meiner vorderläufe welche ich nicht unter 600 mm zusammenbringe um die edle carbonlenkstange aus dem nachlass des Oberst zu greifen. 

Ich hätte nie gedacht das es einmal soweit kommt   

also bis denn

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (1. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> stefan was macht deine hand?


Sorry, die Hand ist noch steif an die Schiene gefesselt. Ich hoffe im Moment, sie am Montag loszuwerden. Darauf wetten möchte ich nach der Enttäuschung von letzter Woche aber nicht und hoffe diesmal positiv überrascht zu werden.


----------



## Wooly (1. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sollte jemand noch nen schönen breiten Kantenklatscherlenker (600mm min) in ultrahochgekröpft mit viel biegung nach hinten, über haben. so darf er diesen mir gerne für einen superkorrekten freundschaftspreis überlassen.



ich habe da noch was im Schuppen, schau morgen mal nach, ist glaube ich ein Ritchey


----------



## eL (1. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe da noch was im Schuppen, schau morgen mal nach, ist glaube ich ein Ritchey




wie der mit vornahme heißt iss mir egal. Ist ja nur zu probierzwecken.


----------



## eL (3. März 2005)

stefan hast schon den stammtisch reserviert??
musst du wieder vom zivi kutschiert werden??
oder fährt da ne tram lang??


bis denn

eL


----------



## fez (3. März 2005)

wahrscheinlich werde ich auch da sein


----------



## lelebebbel (3. März 2005)

icke nicht - ich werd stattdessen da sein: http://www.lka-longhorn.de/lka/konzerte_show.php?877


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> icke nicht - ich werd stattdessen da sein: http://www.lka-longhorn.de/lka/konzerte_show.php?877


`gehst ins Longhorn - Nostalgie, war ich das letzte mal vor ca. fuffzehn Jahren (The Cramps). Mach ma Fotos, `tät mich interessieren, wie `s da jetze aussieht.
Gruhs A.


----------



## fez (4. März 2005)

bei mir warns die Pogues.... (oder doch die Beatles ? weiss nicht mehr so genau...)


Was ist eigentlich "WIZO" ?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> stefan hast schon den stammtisch reserviert??
> musst du wieder vom zivi kutschiert werden??
> oder fährt da ne tram lang??


1. Ja, der Tisch ist reserviert.
2. + 3. Straßenbahnfahren hab' ich mittlerweile sowas von satt, die fahren immer genau dann los, wenn ich auf den Knopf zum Türe offnen drücke. Außerdem bin ich zum Criti zu Fuß schneller als mit der Bahn. Bitte, bitte, bittebitte hol mich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. März 2005)

wann?
wo?


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wann?
> wo?


20:15 bei mir um's Eck, wo wir uns sonst auch treffen um in die Pfalz zu fahren.

Bis dann.


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2005)

Dann sauft mal schön und redet viel wirres Zeugs. 

Themenvorgabe: Stahlfederdämpfer
Ergebnissprotokoll per PN bitte an mich.

Nein, diese Sozialheimer sie versauen einem einfach jedwede saubere Kommunikation...


----------



## Wooly (5. März 2005)

Bin eben erst aus mannheim gekommen .. die Veranstaltung gong dann doch ein bischen länger, wie das Veranstaltungen halt so an sich haben ... hoffe ihr hattet Spaß.


----------



## Rolf H. (5. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir warns die Pogues.... (oder doch die Beatles ? weiss nicht mehr so genau...)




Freut mich dass jemand noch die Pogues kennt !

War ne Superband mit dem genialen Shane MacGowan !

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## knoflok (5. März 2005)

habs diese woche nicht hinbekommen auch zu kommen; 
war in ´ner spätschicht  

aber meinem ellenbogen gehts langsam wieder besser, und mein hinterrad wurde auch frisch gerichtet . 

also auf los gehts los; und bis demnächst mal wieder.

@criti-besucher: 
ist blond25 aufgetaucht... ? 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## fez (5. März 2005)

es ging nur um die drei großen Ps:

piken
paddeln
phicken


----------



## Froschel (14. März 2005)

wie wäre es denn diese Woche am Mi oder Do zu Falaffel oder Löwenbräukeller oder Criti oder el Bandy oder Löwenbräukeller mit Fallaffel ohne Criti oder el Bandy ohne Löwenbräukeller aber dafür mit Fallaffel oder natürlich Criti ohne alles ?

Falls jemand noch andere Zusammenstellungswünsche oder Anregungen hat , kann er dies natürlich noch kund tun.

Hasta pronto


-_-


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

einmal mit allem, bitte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvoxl (14. März 2005)

Halt, wo kann man in KA denn Fallaffel essen ? Bin zwar nicht oft in KA, aber die paar mal die ich dort war habe ich so was zum Essen schon vermisst.

Gruß aus Freudenstadt

Yvoxl


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Halt, wo kann man in KA denn Fallaffel essen ? Bin zwar nicht oft in KA, aber die paar mal die ich dort war habe ich so was zum Essen schon vermisst.
> l



schau mal in den Todnau Thread ...


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

Ich könnte nur Mittwoch Abend


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte nur Mittwoch Abend


ditto.

Sonst bin ich allen Vorschlägen gegenüber aufgeschlossen und auch bereit, mal was Neues auszuprobieren (auch beim Essen).


----------



## Yvoxl (14. März 2005)

@ Wooly
Guter Tipp - darauf freue ich mich beim nächsten KA-Bummel. Leider gibt es solch eine "Gaststätte" in Freudenstadt nicht   . Wenn ihr das nächste Mal wieder dort seid, dann eßt eine Fallaffel für mich mit.

Ciao

Yvoxl


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2005)

Der Herr Schwimmer will am Mittwoch abend noch nachschauen, ob im Schwarzwald noch Schnee liegt. Die Falaffel rennt uns ja nicht davon, ich würde daher dafür plädieren gemeinsam (ich bin doch kein Spalter, jedenfalls nicht immer) die Boards/Ski zu packen und seinem Aufruf hier Folge zu leisten und uns dort zu treffen. Was haltet ihr davon?

_Rauft euch zusammen, wegen Termin, mir ist klar, dass man es da nicht jedem recht machen kann, aber es sollten möglichst viele teilnehmen können. 

In meinem Materialwagen ist reichhaltig Werkzeug drin, also keine Sorge wegen Pannen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

oja stimmt. wäre natürlich eine Alternative. Wir könnten dann am Meliskopf in der neuen Apres-Ski.Hütte noch ein Pils zischen, wie wäre es, die Cooleschei$$Fraktion kann ja die "Boaaaards" aktivieren Mann


----------



## lelebebbel (14. März 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1793911#post1793911


ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Wooly (14. März 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1793911#post1793911



lele zum Skifahren&boarden braucht man doch gar keine Bikeklamotten ... und wenn du Rechnungen brauchst, könnten wir hier ja mal eine northernlightshelfenelelebebbelbeimversicherungsbe*******n - Aktion starten, ich hätte da glaube ich noch 2 Rechnungen von stinketeuren Adidas GoreTex Bikejacken ...   

 ... und gute Besserung du Rabauke !!!


----------



## fez (14. März 2005)

sag mal Mann - du scheinst ja die Leute die dich umrennen regelrecht magnetisch anzuziehen. Viel Glück wünsche ich Dir !

Apropos Wintersport:  ausser dumm rumstehen kann ich eigentlich am Mehliskopf nicht viel machen... Zudem muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen dass mir momentan der Anblick von Schnee stumpfe Zähne sowie harten Stuhl verursacht...

Ich glaube ich gehe lieber mit Bernhard einen Falaffel trinken und ein Bier essen.


----------



## Wooly (15. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Wintersport:  ausser dumm rumstehen kann ich eigentlich am Mehliskopf nicht viel machen...



ja was jetzt ich dachte du bist so ne coole sau ... dachte du el und Stefan gebt euch den ultimativen Contest, wer am längsten gelangweilt im Schnee sitzt !!!


----------



## Froschel (15. März 2005)

und ich bekomme vom dauernden im Schnee rumsitzen immer so heftige Hämoriden, da geh ich auch lieber nen Fallapfel essen.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (15. März 2005)

@lelebebbel: Mann, du machst dir das ja noch zur Angewohnheit. Das war aber doch mit dem Rad, was zwei Bremsen hat, oder?

wg. Schneeabend:
Es sind wirklich genug Boardz für alle da!
Fez kriegt das coole Santa Cruz und Bernie kann mit dem Oxbow fahren. Da hätte ich auch noch Schuhe dazu.

Am Sonntag können wir dann in kurzen Hosen den Frühling in der Falz begrüßen.   

_Ich versuche hiermit, alle Ski und Snowboarder an ihre gemeinsame Wurzeln zu erinnern und somit vielleicht einen neuen Zusammenhalt zwischen allen Ski und Snowboardern zu erreichen.

Ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme, damit wir alle mit dieser Fahrt ein Zeichen setzen._


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

Ja Kruzififix nochamoi ! Naa sog I ! I mog ned !


----------



## Froschel (15. März 2005)

Also irgendwann muß ich das ja sowieso mal probieren, und zu lachen braucht ihr ja schließlich auch noch was.

@Stepfan: Welche Schuhgröße haben denn die Schlappen ?

@Fezini: willst du nicht doch als mein sozusagen Stützrad mitkommen ?

Achso was koschdet des den überhaupt, und ist der Abhang vollkommen idiotensicher ?



-_-


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

nä - jetzt ist Frühling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Schuhgröße haben denn die Schlappen ?


Weissichnich aber mir passen sie und ich hab' 43.


			
				Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Achso was koschdet des den überhaupt, und ist der Abhang vollkommen idiotensicher ?


Mehliskopf kostet 10 (kompl. Flutlichtabend) zzgl. Verzehr und es werden sicher wie immer ein paar Idioten da sein. Dazu zähle ich dich aber nicht.

@fezini: Däs wärd beschdimbd luschdig!


----------



## fez (15. März 2005)

_MACHT WEITER SO /_
_Ihr seid mir alle herzlich Willkommen und ans Herz gewachsen! _/
_Die Symphathie und das freundliche Miteinander gibt mir Kraft an eure gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu glauben! /_
_Auch ihr habt Spaß miteinander aber ohne Seitenhiebe und den Anderen blöd anzumachen!!!!_

_Gehet an den Mehliskopf in Frieden und achtet auf eure Gebeine !!!!_


----------



## Triple F (15. März 2005)

Laßt mich´s wissen, wann ihr unterwegs seid. Evtl. ist dann ein Idiot mehr am Hang...


----------



## Der Schwimmer (15. März 2005)

Hallo, 

schön zu lesen, dass es noch ein paar andere Verrückte außer mir gibt.
Wir wollen um 17:30 in der Südstadt los, dann sind wir um 18:30 oder so oben am Mehliskopf. Ski und Skischuhe habe ich leider keine zu verleihen. 
Ich freue mich schon!

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Froschel (16. März 2005)

@Stepfan: wann solls denn bei uns hübschen losgehen ? 

bei mir wäre Abfahrt ca 18.00 Uhr ok, hab bloß kein Auto, das hat meine Frau   


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wäre Abfahrt ca 18.00 Uhr ok


Passt!
Ich hole dich ab.

Leider kann der eL nicht mit, habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert und soll schöne Grüße ausrichten. Es wäre also noch ein Plätzchen für den fez im Auto frei ...


----------



## fez (16. März 2005)

bei 20° C in der Sonne Skifahren gehen ?  

Ich werde mich wenn ich heute vom Geschäft heimkomme gemütlich mit einem Bier auf den Balkon setzen und den Vögel zuhören. Markus und Jutta bekommen auch eines wenn sie möchten


----------



## Rolf H. (16. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nä - jetzt ist Frühling!



Wenn schon Haddock , dann aber richtig !   

Grüssle Rolf 

www.biketreff-niefern.de


----------



## Wooly (16. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Markus und Jutta bekommen auch eines wenn sie möchten



eh es gab sogar noch Tortelini ...   

Hoffe alle hatten Spaß beim Sulzrutschen, ich war heute schon eine lockere GA1  Runde fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (17. März 2005)

und ich bin gestern das erste mal am Mehliskopf auf nem Brett gestanden. Naja, da braucht es ja wohl noch etwas Übung bei mir. Aber nix gebrochen ist halb gewonnen.  Stefan war auch dabei nur der Schwimmer war nirgens zu gesicht zu bekommen (3F auch nicht).

Also wenn ich da so sehe wieviele Schneehasen da so unterwegs sind überlege ich mir, ob ich nicht mal die Sportart wechseln soll ?

auf jeden Fall ist der Winter jetzt definitiv abgeschlossen !


-_-


----------



## Yvoxl (17. März 2005)

Habt ihr es gut da unten im KA-Land. Ich sehe auf dem Bild von Wooly´s Zwergleanhänger keine Schneereste mehr. Bin gespannt, wann bei uns die Schneeberge weggeschmolzen sind. Immerhin haben wir gestern die Terrasse freigeschaufelt und konnten draußen das Mittagessen in der Schwarzwaldsonne genießen   , soooo herrlich.

Liebe Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## Don Stefano (17. März 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich da so sehe wieviele Schneehasen da so unterwegs sind überlege ich mir, ob ich nicht mal die Sportart wechseln soll ?


Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum der eL immer so scharf auf's Snowboarden ist.  

Der Schnee war zwar weich, aber auch nicht so weich, wie ich ihn bei Talabfahrten in der Nachmittagssonne erlebt habe. Es immer noch genug da und alles gut zu fahren.


----------



## Der Schwimmer (19. März 2005)

Von wegen nicht da...

natürlich war ich oben! Müssen wir uns sozusagen übersehen haben. Schade, sonst hätten wir noch ein Gläschen zusammen zischen können. 

Aber es freut mich, dass es Dir Spaß gemacht hat. 
Ich fand die Stimmung sehr schön!

Gruß

Der Schwimmer


----------



## eL (19. März 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

>



Ritschey.......




Z max


----------



## lelebebbel (19. März 2005)

.... und wenn der kleine durst bekommt, fährste einfach mit schwung durch eine pfütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (20. März 2005)

Aber Hallo !

Da muss ich doch gleich mal eingreifen.
Was passiert den mit dem Dreck und den Steinen die mit dem Hinterrad hochgezogen wird?
Ihr liebt Eure Kinder , oder ?
Macht doch wenigstens das Netz zu.


----------



## Froschel (29. März 2005)

man sollte mal so langsam die Biergartensaison einläuten.

am Freitag 20.30Uhr bei 16 Grad C  im Critisize 

vielleicht werden ja die Flammkuchen bei steigenden Temperaturen auch etwas besser.



-_-


----------



## Wooly (29. März 2005)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Hallo !
> 
> Da muss ich doch gleich mal eingreifen.
> Was passiert den mit dem Dreck und den Steinen die mit dem Hinterrad hochgezogen wird?
> ...



das Netz mach ich nur zum photografieren hoch du Bachel, sonst ist es natürlich zu ....


----------



## fez (29. März 2005)

bin ziemlich sicher da am Freitag


----------



## knoflok (29. März 2005)

werde diesen Freitag auch dabei sein! 

und am wochenende irgendwo biken... ? 

Gruß 
knoflok


äähh;

hat schon jemand reserviert?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2005)

am Freitag nicht, da fahre ich in Urlaub (Lido di Jesolo).

Können wir nicht ausnahmsweise am Donnerstag schon trinken? Dann würde ich auch den Tisch reservieren.


----------



## eL (29. März 2005)

nix da ... freitach wird jesoffen.
schlimm jenuch dat der 14tagerythmus schon total durcheinander ist.


bis denn


----------



## fez (30. März 2005)

also bei mir ginge auch Freitag


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir ginge auch Freitag


  
Ich hatte Donnerstag vorgeschlagen. Wenn ihr nicht wollt, könnt ihr auch alleine trinken.


----------



## fez (30. März 2005)

ouh mMnn, Freudscher Versprecher, ich meinte natürlich Donnerstach - aber nun gehts Donnerstag doch nicht... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (31. März 2005)

mööööhp;

bin halt donnerstag nicht da; sonst würd ich mich ja auch schon mit skuehnen am donnerstag treffen... Viel Spass im... ?? Urlaub ?? 

Gruß
Knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (31. März 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spass im... ?? Urlaub ??


Ja, das wird ein Familienurlaub in diesem herrlichen Bunker:






Viel Spaß! Trinkt für mich bitte mindestens drei Radler mit. Falls die Brünette da ist, lasst es anschreiben. Ich komme dann übernäxte Woche vorbei und bezahle die Zeche.


----------



## blond25 (31. März 2005)

"wer schließt ne wette aud blondi ab????
ich wette die findet garnicht mehr hier ins forum rein"

und ??? wer hat verloren ??   
da bin ich wieder. war ne weile in berlin. musste einfach mal weg. männer und beziehung !! 
aber jetzt gehts los. anmeldung für offenburg steht. und am wochenende soll das wetter ja auch schön werden.... dann nichts wie rauf aufs rad.
ich trau mich ja gar nicht mehr zu fragen... ??


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich wieder. war ne weile in berlin. musste einfach mal weg. männer und beziehung !!


Ist in Ordnung, komm doch einfach vorbei, ich koche uns einen Tee und wir reden drüber, ok?


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

heute Abend - klappt das bei den üblichen Verdächtigen ?


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> heute Abend - klappt das bei den üblichen Verdächtigen ?


Ich habe gehört, dass /you  auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört, dass /you  auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.



Nööö, echt jetzt?


----------



## superjoga (1. April 2005)

is das ne einladung?


----------



## han (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört, dass /you  auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.



oh man, und ich wollte doch inkognito mit blonder Perücke auftauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (1. April 2005)




----------



## superjoga (1. April 2005)

@han: 

mach dir keine sorgen, kannst trotzdem mit perücke kommen. steh ich voll drauf. wenns geht zieh noch nen schmal geschnittenen anzug mit weisser krawatte an. und sandalen. dann brauchst du dir schon mal keine sorgen über den verlauf des restlichen abends machen.........


----------



## knoflok (1. April 2005)

skuehnen, da hast ja wieder was angeangen...

kommst jetzt heute abend doch mit? ist ja schließlich noch da, so wie ich das sehe... 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

@knoflok: Ja, ich bin noch da, das Internet ist groß und weit und wo ich mich in ihm verstecke wird nicht verraten.  

@/you : Du bist natürlich eingeladen zu kommen. Dein Bier musst du aber selbst zahlen.


----------



## Speedbullit (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört, dass /you  auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.



hab ich was verpaßt?
würde die einladen gerne annehmen bin aber heute abend anderweitig verplant. werde abermein glas auf die kühnen recken aus ka erheben und einen prost richtung süden aussprechen. 

fez schon das training für die k.o.b. senioren runde II aufgenommen?


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

hä ???


@ Speedbullit: Hi ! Nö, ich muß zugeben dass ich mich momentan mehr im Paddelfieber befinde... Aber mitfahren möchte ich eigentlich schon wieder. 
Wenn du mal wieder nach BW gehst sag Bescheid, ja ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (1. April 2005)

Ich glaube nachdem die Admins ihren April-Spass hatten, läuft hier alles nicht mehr so rund, oder warum fühlt sich jeder hier angesprochen?

Zum Thema: Ich würde natürlich auch gerne mal ins Chriti mitkommen, passt bei mir oft halt nicht- heute habe ich Kinderdienst!  

speci


----------



## Froschel (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört, dass /you  auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.



Immerhin stand dahinter ein durchdachter Plan,

die Spannung aufrecht zu erhalten wäre fatal gewesen, ...

Auch das geht vorbei! Es dauert lange, aber keine Ewigkeit. Noch höchstens fünf Minuten, und ich werde mich wieder frei bewegen können...
Ich werde ihm als Antwort wohl etwas vorsingen.

liebe grüße




@Fez: 20.30 bin ich da


-_-


----------



## superjoga (1. April 2005)

mal ehrlich. mindestens 5 besucher dieses freds sollten sich gedanken machen und mal zu nem psychopathen gehen....das ist ja schon ne ausgewachsene kommunikationsstörung!?


----------



## Speedbullit (1. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mal wieder nach BW gehst sag Bescheid, ja ?



wird gemacht, vielleicht nächstes wochenende.


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

ich steh` irgendwie auf dem Schlauch....


----------



## Froschel (1. April 2005)

vorbei ist vorbei, man braucht ihm keine Träne nachweinen....



-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

@All: Noch was!  
Ich weiss aus gut informierter Quelle, dass sich /you  die Beine rasiert und heimlich mit dem Rennrad trainiert. Aber nur im Winter, wenn die Beine unter der langen Hose versteckt sind.


----------



## Froschel (1. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> @All: Noch was!
> Ich weiss aus gut informierter Quelle, dass sich /you  die Beine rasiert



die Haare werden als Brennmaterial für kalte Winterabende verwendet, im Sommer wird dann wieder nachwachsen lassen damit für den nächsten Winter wieder Brennstoff da ist.


-_-


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

Ein kleiner Tabakladen. Ein Ungar betritt den Laden, in der Hand einen Sprachführer. Er sucht die richtigen Sätze.

*Ungar* (John) (mit starkem Akzent) Diese Schallplatte nehme ich nicht. Sie hat einen Sprung.

*Tabakhändler* (Terry J.) Wie bitte?

*Ungar* Diese Schallplatte nehme ich nicht. Sie hat einen Sprung.

*Tabakhändler* Nein, nein, nein. Hier ... Tabakladen.

*Ungar* Diesen Tabakladen nehme ich nicht. Sie hat einen Sprung.

*Tabakhändler* Aber nein ...Tabakladen ... ähm, Zigaretten?

*Ungar* Ja, Zigaretten. Mein Luftkissenfahrzeug ist voller Aale.

*Tabakhändler* Streichhölzer ... Streichhölzer? (Zeigt welche.) 

*Ungar* Ja, ja. (Nimmt Zigaretten und Streichhölzer, holt Münzen aus der Tasche, blättert im Sprachführer.) Äh, kommst du ... kommst du mit zu mir, mein Schmusekätzchen?

*Tabakhändler* Ich glaube, Sie benutzen das falsch.

*Ungar* Sie herrliche Schwuchtel.

*Tabakhändler* Das macht sechs sechzig, bitte.

*Ungar* Wenn ich sagte, dass Sie einen wunderbaren Körper haben, würden Sie mir das übelnehmen? Ich bin nicht mehr ansteckend.

*Tabakhändler* (will das Buch sehen; nimmt es) Es kostet sechs sechzig ... (murmelt und sucht im Buch) ... es kostet sechs sechzig  Da haben wir's: Yandelvayasna grldenwi stravenka.

Der Ungar schlägt ihn nieder.

Ein Polizist auf der Straße bleibt stehen und legt die Hand ans Ohr. Er läuft los, die Straße entlang, um die nächste Ecke, läuft die nächste Straße runter, zur nächsten Ecke, eine weitere Straße entlang bis zum Tabakladen. 

*Polizist* (Graham) Also, was geht hier vor?

*Ungar* (öffnet das Buch und zeigt auf den Tabakhändler) Sie haben herrliche Schenkel.

*Polizist *Was?

*Tabakhändler *Er hat mich niedergeschlagen.

*Ungar *Ziehen Sie das Höschen aus, Sir William, ich kann nicht bis morgen warten.

*Polizist *So, so. (Packt ihn.) 

*Ungar Oooh m*eine Nippel explodieren vor Lust!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *Ungar* Ziehen Sie das Höschen aus, Sir William, ich kann nicht bis morgen warten.
> *Polizist *So, so. (Packt ihn.)
> *Ungar *Oooh meine Nippel explodieren vor Lust!


Und da behaupte mal einer, man kann am ersten April nur hier im Forum Spaß haben.

Hat die Schule schon wieder angefangen und Tati ihren freien Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (1. April 2005)

@skuehnen:
klar rasier ich mir die beine, bin ja schliesslich auch mit brüsten und dem rest gesegnet, den man als frau so hat....

aber im winter rennradeln!? eher im sommer, da wird man schneller braun. im winter werd ich immer fett und hässlich und bekomme pickel am gesäss....


----------



## knoflok (1. April 2005)

ich glaube /you  hats noch nicht verstanden   

aber mach dir nichts draus, /you , ich erklärs dir heute abend ... 


knoflok


p.s.: klick mal auf "abmelden" und lies dir den fred mal in aller ruhe durch


----------



## superjoga (1. April 2005)

ey, wer hat hier 1. april?


----------



## Don Stefano (1. April 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> klick mal auf "abmelden"


Und dann?  

Dann muss ich bei rikman ein neues Kennwort anfordern, weil dann mein cookie gelöscht wurde und ich das richtige Kennwort nicht mehr weiss?


----------



## Speedbullit (1. April 2005)

und ich hab schon befürchtet, dass meine heimliche leidenschaft aufgedeckt wurde. na das war ja mal ein schabernack.


----------



## fez (1. April 2005)

hä... immernoch - wo ist denn da der Witz ? 

Unregistriert (fez) macht dieses oder jenes.

na ja, bis später...


----------



## blond25 (1. April 2005)

Ja HALLO !!!
Wo bin ich denn hier? Ich komm grad vom critisize zurück. Wo wart ihr? 
Ich bin zwei mal durchgelaufen, habe euch nicht gefunden und ihr habt mich anscheinend auch nicht erkannt ??!!! 
Dieses blind date lief echt nicht so doll ...  
Bin jetzt wieder daheim...
Nächstes Mal machen wir das anders !!! 
Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass es Freitags so voll ist im criti?? Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass die harten Männer draußen sitzen ???


----------



## fez (2. April 2005)

Wir waren da.. und haben uns stundenlang schlappgelacht über den Aprilscherz hier im Thread... Vieleicht haben wir uns deshalb nicht gesehen, wegen den tränennassen Augen vom Lachen...! Nächstes Mal stecken wir uns alle eine rote Rose ans Revers, rasieren uns die Beine und tragen ein Tutu... 

Jetzt die Erklärung für alle die den Aprilscherz gestern auch nicht verstanden haben (ich hab es mir gestern auch erst von Knoflok erklären lassen müssen...):

In Stefans Beiträgen 
"irgendwer rasiert sich die Beine" 
bzw. "irgendwer kommt heute Abend auch ins Critisize, das wird voll geil" 
war ein kleines Script versteckt dass immer den _*Namen*_ des jeweiligen (eingeloggten) Users eingesetz hat. 
Ich habe also gelesen "fez rasiert sich die Beine". Und Han hat gelesen " Han rasiert sich die Beine" usw. - 
Deshalb diese babylonische Sprachverwirrung und jeder meine auf irgendwas antworten zu müssen und jeder wunderte sich warum der andere auch darauf antwortete.


----------



## knoflok (2. April 2005)

herrrlich  

@blond25: wie, du hast uns nicht gesehen... wir haben doch auch lauthals über die aprilgeschichte und sonstige bikebezogenen themen unterhalten... 

wir saßen wenn man reinkommt am dritten tisch an der linken seite, in dem raum wo die bar steht. 

naja; nächstmal halt  

oder halt am sonntag in bad herrenalb   

gruß
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (4. April 2005)

hey jungs... 
war jemand von euch am samstag mittag in rheinsheim unterwegs? hab da 4 jungs "getroffen"....??


----------



## Kenny Garnet (4. April 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hey jungs...
> war jemand von euch am samstag mittag in rheinsheim unterwegs? hab da 4 jungs "getroffen"....??



Wohl eher nicht so ganz so arg. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass um Rheinsheim herum die höchste Erhebung die Kühltürme des Kernkraftwerx sind, welche schlecht befahrbar, you know, und ein Drop sich dort auch ganz miserabel anlässt. Außerdem sind wir keine Jungs, sondern ausgewachsene Prachtstücke. 

Vielmehr waren wir am gestrigen Sonntach zu zehnt auf der Teufelsmühle, von wo aus man das KKW durchaus sehen kann, wo der fez sich dann bei den Drachenfliegern beliebt gemacht hat, als er vom Dach ihrer Hütte neben der Startrampe runtergehüpft ist. Immerhin der Anlauf auf dem Dach ohne zu bremsen  sehr pfleglich also -, denn ansonsten hätte ja die Dachpappe einreißen können, weswegen er den Missmut der Flieger ja auch hätte akzeptieren können. Aber so sind se halt alle bloß engstirnige Miesepeter.

Hast du die Jungs auch gesprochen  oder nur getroffen?

Spätestens am kommenden Sonntag ist wieder Bergfahradfahren angesagt. Nicht in Rheinsheim, sondern im Schwatzwald. Und wenn's beliebt sogar mit ausgewachsenen Prachtstickerln...


----------



## fez (4. April 2005)

Hi Kenny !

Du warst auch dabei gestern - inkognito ?! Wer warst/bist du denn ?

>> Ich bin ja auch wirklich hochgradig bescheuert - vor ihren Augen von _ihrer _Hütte zu droppen. Um zu vermeiden dass der Depp jetzt gleich zum Forstamt rennt und alles in Aufruhr bringt hab ich dann halt möglichst schnell klein beigegeben um die Wogen zu glätten.

Was mich aber wirklich angenervt hat waren diese aggressive Wanderer mit ihrer typisch doitschen Paragaphenreiterei mit denen wir am Teufelsloch Ärger bekommen haben. Baaa ! - ich habe das dem Typen schon am Rücken angesehen dass es Ärger geben wird...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (4. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kenny !
> 
> Du warst auch dabei gestern - inkognito ?! Wer warst/bist du denn ?
> 
> ...



Hallo fez,

zims hat Bilder eingestellt, worauf Jochen zum den Teufelslöchern abfährt, du etwas unterhalb stehst und ein Typ oberhalb - wartend mit dem Bike. C'est moi.

Der Name, das hab ich mittlerweile festgestellt, muss jedes Mal intensivst erklärt werden, wenn ich mich jemandem verbal vorstelle: "Nein, das ist mein Nickname. Nicht dass ich das Forum nicht kenne, nur heiße ich dort so." Ich glaub, ich nehm mal 'ne Schallplatte auf und spiel die dann bei Bedarf ab.   
Alles klaa?

Den Wandersfreund, der vorgab, schon seit 20 Jahren MTB zu fahren (gab's nicht erst 1987 bei Centurion die ersten dieser Spezies in Allemania käuflich zu erwerben?), wird man auch andernorts im Alltag mit der gleichen Einstellung antreffen: Des dirffe die net. Die erzieh ich jetz! - Genauso wie der Stuntman, der sich letzte Woche auf dem Russenweg am Weinbiet, die Schulter voran, dem speci in den Weg gehechtet hat, um dem speci nachzuweisen, dass er sein Bike als Waffe einsetzt, der Schlimme.

Tief durchatmen - und durch.

Alla, cu


----------



## knoflok (4. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> >> Ich bin ja auch wirklich hochgradig bescheuert - vor ihren Augen von _ihrer _Hütte zu droppen. Um zu vermeiden dass der Depp jetzt gleich zum Forstamt rennt und alles in Aufruhr bringt hab ich dann halt möglichst schnell klein beigegeben um die Wogen zu glätten.
> 
> Was mich aber wirklich angenervt hat waren diese aggressive Wanderer mit ihrer typisch doitschen Paragaphenreiterei mit denen wir am Teufelsloch Ärger bekommen haben. Baaa ! - ich habe das dem Typen schon am Rücken angesehen dass es Ärger geben wird...



hi fez! 

don´t panik... 
ich glaube eher weniger, das die "gleich" zum förster rennen. und wenn; glaube ich nicht, das das etwas bewirken sollte....

und wo habt ihr dann noch diese Wanderer getroffen? Nachdem wir weg waren? sind da noch mehr gekommen? (war da doch irgendwo ein nest...?) 
aber nichts für ungut: nächstes mal eben vieeeel früher oder vieeel später losfahren 

Wir waren übrigens dann so ca. 14:10 in Karlsruhe 

Grüße
knoflok


----------



## Froschel (11. April 2005)

da sich niemand anderes bemüht sieht, sich um die sozialen Belange der NL`s zu kümmern, werde ich hiermit auf ein neues den Aufruf starten sich zu sammeln. 



obwohl die Flammkuchen im Criti immer noch nicht besser geworden sind, schlage ich jenes Sammelbecken trotzdem wieder vor. 
Andere Vorschläge treffen aber immer auf ein offenes Ohr.


Der etablierte Freitag bietet sich wieder an und zwar zu fortgeschrittener Stunde ( 20.30 )


bis dann

Froschel


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. April 2005)

kann leider am Freitag nicht :-(


----------



## Don Stefano (11. April 2005)

Au ja, ich freue mich schon drauf!  

Ich muss mir gleich den Termin vormerken. Eine Reservierung würde ich aber erst vornehmen, wenn sich noch weitere zu dem Termin bekennen.

Also los, pushen, pushen pushen!


----------



## eL (12. April 2005)

Ja hier ICH

freu mir schon soooo  

eL


----------



## fez (12. April 2005)




----------



## Froschel (12. April 2005)

oooch nicht weinen Fezini, es kommt auch mal wieder ein Freitag an dem DU Zeit hast   


-_-


----------



## Rock-the-forest (12. April 2005)

ich wäre auch dabei, wenn es diesen Freitag ist.


----------



## knoflok (12. April 2005)

halloli herr skuehnen; 

werde mich ebenfalls am freitag wieder im critisize einfinden; zu gewohnter Uhrzeit und mit gewohntem durst. 

Ist der Biergarten schon geöffnet (wird wohl auch auf das wetter ankommen...)? 

Grüße
knoflok


----------



## eL (13. April 2005)

ha ich weis ja wer garantiert nicht kommt   
und wer dann wieder schlechte ausreden hat   

keinmal dürft ihr raten




eL


----------



## fez (13. April 2005)

Ich habe gehört, dass */you* auch kommen soll! Man, wird das geil.


----------



## lelebebbel (13. April 2005)

ich hab gehört, dass die das /you skript wieder abgeschaltet haben, weil /you zuviel sch3iss damit gemacht haben soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. April 2005)

na logo, war ja auchn Aprilscherz...


----------



## Don Stefano (13. April 2005)

Der Tisch ist diesmal auf den Namen "Firma IBC" reserviert.  Alle die kommen wollen und nicht wissen, wo sie sich hinsetzen sollen, können bei der Bedienung nachfragen.


----------



## Rock-the-forest (14. April 2005)

um wieviel Uhr ist denn zur gewohnten zeit??


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Der etablierte Freitag bietet sich wieder an und zwar zu fortgeschrittener Stunde ( 20.30 )


20:30


----------



## Wooly (14. April 2005)

ich trau mich es ja gar nicht mehr anzumerken ... aber wenn ihr trinkt hab ich gerade Soundcheck in Trier ... trinkt ein Bier für mich mit und gedenket meiner ...


----------



## dave (14. April 2005)

hallo leute,

ich würd' auch gerne vorbeischauen. ist noch ein stuhl frei?!  

bin ganz frisch zugezogen und suche anschluß bei gleichgesinnten. 
außerdem bin ich totaaaal gespannt von meinem neuen revier zu höen, auch wenn ich in nächster zeit noch nicht biken kann. hmmm ... ich pack' am besten direkt 'ne karte ein!  

bis moin denn, dave


----------



## lelebebbel (14. April 2005)

so, ich kündige mich auch mal an.

@dave: aus KO...blenz? Du bist einer von der Truppe, die beim Abenteuer-AX DVD Projekt mitgefahren sind, oder? Also im direkten Vergleich dazu verliert die Karlsruher Gegend eventuell knapp. Aber es gibt ja Pfalz und Schwarzwood 

Das Critisize ist mit Stühlen ausgestattet, Anfahrt siehe hier: http://www.criti.de
Romantische Lage zwischen Aldi, Rangiergleisen und Industriegebiet.


----------



## Froschel (15. April 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute,
> 
> ich würd' auch gerne vorbeischauen. ist noch ein stuhl frei?!
> 
> ...



prima , mal wieder nen neues Gesicht.

Im Biergarten draußen ist mit sicherheit noch ne menge Platz   


@ wooly: magst du uns nicht mehr   


-_-


----------



## dave (15. April 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> @dave: aus KO...blenz? Du bist einer von der Truppe, die beim Abenteuer-AX DVD Projekt mitgefahren sind, oder?



jo und noch mal jo!



> Also im direkten Vergleich dazu verliert die Karlsruher Gegend eventuell knapp. Aber es gibt ja Pfalz und Schwarzwood



hmmm ... verglichen mit koblenz oder den alpen?   
aber es ist auch immer spannend was neues zu sehen! ich freue mich schon auf den besame mucho. wie kam's eigentlich zu dem namen? weil man unfreiwillig den boden küßt? aber das könnt ihr mir ja heute abend noch erzählen. 

und wenn jemand mal die koblenzer gegend erfahren möchte - ich würd' mich auch gerne als guide anbieten. ich glaub' schon, dass es euch gefallen würde!



> prima , mal wieder nen neues Gesicht.



und für mich erst! wahrscheinlich bringe ich alle namen durcheinander. und dann noch die zuordnung zu den ibc-nicks. au weia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (15. April 2005)

ich mag eben einfach das Lied in allen seinen 1000 Varianten...
Aber deine Deuteung gefällt mir  

Nochwas: Du hast doch bei der Singletrail-Skala mitgemacht. Wir möchten ja im Juni nach Innsbruck fahren um mal Vergleichswerte zur Bewertung zu haben. Evtl. kennst du dich dort ja ein wenig aus und kannst uns "Testpieces" vorschlagen...

Von links nach rechts nach einer geglückten Besame Mucho-Befahrung:
Bernhard Lennon, Markus Starr, Frank Harrison, Marcus McCartney


----------



## lelebebbel (15. April 2005)

Von wegen Innsbruck: Ich kann vielleicht doch mit. Die Knalltüten in New York wollten doch tatsächlich die KurierWM legal bei der NY Pozilei anmelden   
was die zu dem termin am WE vor dem 4. Juli gesagt haben ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Jetzt wird verschoben, wohin ist noch unklar. Zum Glück hab ich schon Flugtickets....


----------



## Wooly (16. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @ wooly: magst du uns nicht mehr



neee aber windeln sind teuer ... demnächst bin ich aber wieder am Start, versprochen, bike wie biertechnisch !!

Liege gerade im Hotel in Trier, also man muß nicht hiergewesen sein, soviel steht fest ....


----------



## fez (16. April 2005)

Stefan - Das sollte natürlich "Stefan Starr" heissen!!!


----------



## dave (16. April 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Nochwas: Du hast doch bei der Singletrail-Skala mitgemacht. Wir möchten ja im Juni nach Innsbruck fahren um mal Vergleichswerte zur Bewertung zu haben. Evtl. kennst du dich dort ja ein wenig aus und kannst uns "Testpieces" vorschlagen...



äh, sorry! ich kenn' mich dort selber nicht aus. wir waren zwar mal im stubaital unterwegs, sind dort aber keine besonders technischen trails gefahren. ok, bis auf eine ausnahmen zumindest. hast du eine karte? 
dabei habe ich jetzt im nachhinein erfahren, dass es gerade im stubaital super pfade gibt! 

aber nett von euch das revier schon mal vorzutesten. ich werd' nämlich im  september runterfahren.


----------



## Froschel (26. April 2005)

_Jeden Dach die selve Plackerei
un die Woch jeit quasi nich vorbei,
circa su 300 un e paar jequetschte Dach em Johr,
manchmol jläuven ich, dat es nit wohr.

Och, do muss doch jet ze maache sin,
söns jon ich eines Dach's noch en d'r Rhing - eren.
Am Beste es, ich mache mir 'ne neue Wocheplan,
un morje fangen ich dann domet an.

Refrain:
Am Samsdach jitt et Barjeld
am Sonndach jommer 'rus,
am Mondach weed jekäjelt,
am Diensdach schlofe mer us,
am Mettwoch schlage mer
dem Chef dann op d'r Desch,
Donnersdach es Muttertag,
am Friedach jitt et Fesch.
 Et Beste för mich, dat es jewess,
wenn alles stief un staats jerejelt es.
D'r Minsch dä bruch sing Ordnung,
alles and're es ejal,
un doröm es minge Plan su orijinal_.

die Woche ist lang und hart und könnte mit einem Geselligkeitsspecktakel am Freitag etwas von seiner Prosa verlieren.

Also Freunde der Poesie, 20.30 Uhr Critisize ?



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (26. April 2005)




----------



## Don Stefano (27. April 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag, 20.30 Uhr Critisize?


Ich weis noch nicht, momentan fühle ich mich etwas kränklich und muss für Samstag noch Vorbereitungen treffen.

Wer kommt denn sonst noch?


----------



## fez (27. April 2005)

- ich -


----------



## Froschel (27. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn sonst noch?




....blond25 hat fest zugesagt !


-_-


----------



## eL (27. April 2005)

froschel du hast widda alle lacher auf deine seite.

bin och dabei.... und diesmal bis vorne zujeschlossen wird und die hintertüren sich öffnen zum ultimativen zampano.


eL


----------



## knoflok (28. April 2005)

haltet mir nen platz warm kollejen.. 
ich komme erst später - aber ich komme... 
wann genau kann ich noch nicht sagen, da noch ungewiss ist, wann wir aus sindelfingen zurücksind.

Gruß
knofi


----------



## Don Stefano (28. April 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis noch nicht


Jetzt weiss ich's: Ich komme nicht.

Man sieht sich
Stefan


----------



## eL (29. April 2005)

schade schade


----------



## blond25 (1. Mai 2005)

hey jungs
schade, das ich erst heute erfahren habe, dass ich am freitag kommen wollte....


----------



## knoflok (1. Mai 2005)

das phantom ist wieder unterwegs... 

@blond25: 

du bist jedes mal DAS topthema   

knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (1. Mai 2005)

Am Freitag in der Frühe um 7.00 habe ich eine Blonde auf ihrem Rennrad im Oberwald überholt. War das vielleicht das Phantom?


----------



## Froschel (2. Mai 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hey jungs
> schade, das ich erst heute erfahren habe, dass ich am freitag kommen wollte....



..........gääähhnnnn..........





-_-


----------



## eL (2. Mai 2005)

........zwinkerzwinker,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Teletubby (2. Mai 2005)

Ähh hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden dass ihr euch jeden freitag im Critisize trefft??
falls ja dann komm ich auchmal


----------



## eL (3. Mai 2005)

in nem karrierten hemd kommste da abba nich rinn


----------



## Teletubby (3. Mai 2005)

naja da dann muß es wohl die karierte boxershots sein und im zweifel kann ich noch in die kletterhalle da krig ich zur not noch asyl


----------



## Teletubby (6. Mai 2005)

ähhh auch wenn jetzt alle über mich lachen ist heut abend jemand da???


----------



## knoflok (6. Mai 2005)

neiiiiin; wir würden nie den 2 wochen-rythmus durcheinander bringen; ist erst nächste woche wieder criti angesagt. 

gruß
k


----------



## Teletubby (6. Mai 2005)

Ahhhhhh faszinierend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (11. Mai 2005)

ok; angriff;

diesen Freitag wieder? wer kommt? 2030; wie immer!

gruß
knoflok


----------



## fez (11. Mai 2005)

ich kanns noch nicht versprechen - werde es aber versuchen


----------



## Teletubby (11. Mai 2005)

ich muß nunoch mein kariertes hemd ein bischen zerknittern denn gebügelt darfs ja nicht sein


----------



## eL (12. Mai 2005)

icke komm ooch

aber im Eisen-SK shirt   dit kommt viel kühler als son millimeterpapierhemd

bis morjen

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Mai 2005)

Ich werde auch kommen, muss aber noch vorher zur Schwiegermutter zum Spargelessen. Es könnte daher etwas später werden. Aber wir haben ja open end


----------



## knoflok (13. Mai 2005)

möööhp;

ich wieder. diesmal hats mich erwischt, ich iege mit grippe im bett rum; wird dann wohl eher nichts heute abend; und auf warmes bier hab ich dann auch keine lust... 

@skuehnen: soll ich dir des dingens dann mal so durchbringen? 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (17. Mai 2005)

So !! Wen muss ich jetzt noch alles von meiner "Echtheit" überzeugen ?? 
Oder besser: wer will noch wetten ??


----------



## Wooly (17. Mai 2005)

wie wäre es denn mal mit mitfahren als jeden Freitag orientierungslos durchs Critisize zu irren ... ???


----------



## fez (17. Mai 2005)

ich konnte dann leider doch nicht kommen, hatte einfach zuviel um die Ohren...  

 Wer war denn nun alles da? El, Stefan , Blondie ?


----------



## knoflok (17. Mai 2005)

wenn du mit blondie mich meinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ansonsten skuehnen, teletubby und... ööhm; namen vergessen. 

heute gehts mir wieder besser; also nicht von freitag weil wegen zu viel bier, sondern Grippetechnisch;

Werde morgen wieder aufm rad sitzen (wenns denn dann fertig ist...) 

fun........  anyone... ?

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Mai 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> skuehnen, teletubby und... ööhm; namen vergessen.


ööhm = specialist



			
				knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> heute gehts mir wieder besser; also nicht von freitag weil wegen zu viel bier, sondern Grippetechnisch;
> 
> Werde morgen wieder aufm rad sitzen


Na, obs da nicht gestern auch schon gegangen wäre? Diese Woche müssen die meisten schon wieder arbeiten. Sind ja nicht alle Schüler und Studenten hier.


----------



## knoflok (17. Mai 2005)

ne also gestern war leider wirklich besser das ich daheim geblieben bin;

irgendwer wird sich schon finden...


----------



## Froschel (18. Mai 2005)

so , bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück    man sollte einfach nicht dahin fahren wo`s schön ist , man ist einfach noch mehr gefrustet wenn man wieder zu Hause ist.

Um die Stimmung etwas zu heben wäre ein Critiabend im Biergarten angesagt. 

Freitag 20.30  

@Wooly: du lebst noch ?   

bis denne

-_-


----------



## knoflok (18. Mai 2005)

grüß dich froschel;

vom paddeln zurück;
aber komm - so schlimm ists doch hier auch nicht; 
wie war das doch gleich... spaß ist, was ihr draus macht... 

aber freitag fänd ich ok (auch wenn wir ja letzte woche schon waren  ) 

grüßle

knoflok


----------



## Wooly (18. Mai 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag 20.30
> @Wooly: du lebst noch ?


 
ich komme auch und beweise es dir


----------



## fez (18. Mai 2005)

ich weiß noch nicht ob es mir reichen wird, wir fahren ja am Samstag in Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (19. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß noch nicht ob es mir reichen wird, wir fahren ja am Samstag in Urlaub



dann trink halt mal nicht wie sonst 8 Bier auf ex, sondern nur 7, dann wird`s dir am SA viel besser gehn.



-_-


----------



## fez (19. Mai 2005)

das wäre natürlich eine Lösung...


----------



## Rock-the-forest (20. Mai 2005)

bei dem schönen Biergartenwetter werde ich auch auf ein Bier vorbeikommen
bis nachher


----------



## dave (20. Mai 2005)

also, ich müsste mich eigentlich auch noch mal blicken lassen. bin für heute abend allerdings schon gebucht ...


----------



## Froschel (31. Mai 2005)

neuer Freitag...neues Glück...

Critisize 20.30 Uhr ?



-_-


----------



## fez (31. Mai 2005)

Unbedingt !


----------



## dave (31. Mai 2005)

Dann meld' ich mich auch mal an. Wird aber nur ein kurzes Gastspiel .... muss früh raus für WILLINGEN!!!


----------



## eL (31. Mai 2005)

also ich komm nur wenn blönd25 nicht kommt und brünett29 schon da iss.

eL


----------



## blond25 (1. Juni 2005)

keine angst eL! 29 bin ich noch nicht ganz! 
und vorbei komm ich auch nicht! vielleicht solltest du mal wieder wetten ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Juni 2005)

hach iss sie nich drollig   

also dann rechnet mit meinem erscheinen


eL


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juni 2005)

Müssen wir uns nicht diese Woche mal wieder treffen? 

Dann können wir endlich die Geschichte erzählen, wie Picco und Christoph uns auf unsere geilen bikes ansprachen ...

Also Freitag um halb neun im Criti?


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

ja, wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen.  

Hast du noch son Billigzelt und meine Essenskiste gefunden ?


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2005)

.....bei der Hitze sollte man das unbedingt tun.


-_-


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

Rohstrugel hat ja auch generell Interesse angemeldet - allerdings hat er Freitag Abend Probe... Wir könnten es ja auch nach Absprache mit Inspektor Harry mal auf Samstag verschieben?


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Ich könnte am Freitag noch so ab 23:00 Uhr im Criti einschlagen.
Bräuchte halt noch ne Wegbeschreibung von Pfurzheim aus kommend.
Würde dem Brother fez dann auch die CDs überreichen 


> Dann können wir endlich die Geschichte erzählen, wie Picco und Christoph uns auf unsere geilen bikes ansprachen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch son Billigzelt und meine Essenskiste gefunden ?


Ja, das roch aber so komisch, da hab' ich's gleich in die Mülltonne geschmissen.


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

>> na ja, so richtig begeistert waren die allerdings nur von El Kanone !

Wenn Du Dir das tatsächlich antun willst - um 23.00 noch nach KA zu gurken  
Von Pforzheim auf der Autobahn nach Karlsruhe , dann die Stadtautobahn südtangente in Richtung Pfalz ganz durch bis Westbahnhof glaube ich. Weiter oben ist irgendwo ein Lageplan des Critisize.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fez (24. Juni 2005)

meint ihr wir bekommen dortn Platz heute abend ?

Bin den ganzen restlichen Tag nicht online - 1&1-DSL-Anschluß im Geschäft spinnt mal wieder....


----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr wir bekommen dortn Platz heute abend ?
> 
> Bin den ganzen restlichen Tag nicht online - 1&1-DSL-Anschluß im Geschäft spinnt mal wieder....



notfalls machen wir nen Picknick auf dem Parkplatz nebenan.

Ich werd mich heut abend erst um 21.30 Uhr in die gesellige Runde dazugesellen.


-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (24. Juni 2005)

Ich werde zwar etwas verspätet eintreffen,
habe aber für die coole brothergang je eine CD mit allen Traumschiffbilder dabei


----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde zwar etwas verspätet eintreffen,
> habe aber für die coole brothergang je eine CD mit allen Traumschiffbilder dabei



da wird die coole brothergang wohl zusammenlegen müssen und dir ne heisse Milch mit Honig spendieren   


-_-


----------



## knoflok (4. Juli 2005)

Ich finde, es wird wieder Zeit! 

Also am Freitag zu gewohnter (halben-)Stunde im Critisize? 

Und diesmal suchen wir uns dann nen eigenen Tisch. Dann müssen wir die "Damen" nicht erst wieder davonjagen   
Haben die sich noch über uns ausgelassen, nachdem ich das letzte mal weg war ... ?   

Gruß
knofi


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

nachdem sie gemerkt haben dass rumstänkern an uns abperlt 
haben sie bei erster gelegenheit die flucht an einen anderen tisch ergriffen.

Jetzt Freitag _könnte_ klappen, sicher ist es bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Froschel (5. Juli 2005)

Freitag klappt bei mir definitiv nicht, Do auch nicht.  Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem außerplanmässigen Mittwoch.





-_-


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

hm - da wollte ich eigentlich am Lago di Bagga an meiner Rolle und am Offsidevorwärtsschlag feilen..

Eigentlich könnten wir uns doch sowieso am Baggersee treffen. Baden, Bier trinken, palavern bis in die Nacht und so... Natürlich nur bei entsprechendem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. Juli 2005)

Wetter soll morgen nur für die härtesten unter uns zum Baden sein. Beim Biertrinken anschliessend wär ich dann dabei.



-_-


----------



## fez (5. Juli 2005)

mal schaun...


----------



## Froschel (6. Juli 2005)

bei mir würde es nun doch am Freitag klappen. Einem Critiabend steht nichts mehr im wege. 


-_-


----------



## knoflok (6. Juli 2005)

na ihr seid mir ja welche...

also heute oder freitag? ich tendiere eher zu freitag, weil ich eigentlich heute nicht kann... 

@fez: 

baggawaia bezog sich auf heute oder auf freitag? 

gruß
knoflok


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

bezog sich auf heute..

ich werde den Freitag Abend nicht da sein sonst meutern meine Damen


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

ich bring nen paar stühle mit in quitsch pink

fezer wenn du nun doch nicht vorbei kommst dann schick mir bitte boris und igor vorbei   ich glaub ich hab da noch was offen bei dir   

bis freitach 

eL


----------



## fez (6. Juli 2005)

die sind schon hinterm Lelle her...


----------



## rohstrugel (6. Juli 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich bring nen paar stühle mit in quitsch pink
> 
> eL


Das trifft sich ja gut.
Tausche Foto-CD gegen quitsch pinke Stühle.
Übergabe in Niefern an der Apotheke 20:00 Uhr.
Von dort kann man ja gemeinsam zum Criti starten.


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

harry fahr schon mal den wagen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (6. Juli 2005)

Ja Stefa..ääh..äL


----------



## knoflok (6. Juli 2005)

@el:
funkt dein wlan mittlerweile? hab da noch so ne karte rumliegen... hab da glaub ich was vergessen... 

und äh; trefft ihr euch jetzt heute? 

irgendwie blick ichs nimmer


----------



## eL (6. Juli 2005)

ne iss absolute funkstille. det LAN´t und USB´t wie verrückt.

Knofi du musst ma besser zuhören hier!!! Freitach iss termin wie immer.


----------



## knoflok (6. Juli 2005)

ich versuchs ja... 

aber es ist nicht einfach, hier immer am ball zu bleiben 

ich muss schneller denken... *mybrainhurts*

knofi


----------



## Froschel (18. Juli 2005)

ja es ist kaum zu glauben, aber wieder sind 2 Wochen vergangen und ein Besuch im Criti steht uns wieder bevor. 

Man müsste es ja eigentlich nicht mehr erwähnen, aber.....

*Freitag  20.30 Uhr  *



-_-


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2005)

sag mal fez haben boris und igor schon meine neue adresse??? 
Ich mein der arme kerl der jetz grundlos Wemmse bekommt   

Komm mal bitte freitach auch ja


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (18. Juli 2005)

also wenns um Freitag den 22.7 geht - da werde ich wohl meine 120 Pfund auch mal wieder ins C. wuchten müssen, die Chancen stehen ganz gut....


----------



## Trailrider79 (19. Juli 2005)

ihr wollt ins criti wenn an der europahalle der bär steppt? 
ich werd mich wohl aufm fest rumtreiben, vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal, so rein zufällig natürlich;-)


----------



## Froschel (20. Juli 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> ihr wollt ins criti wenn an der europahalle der bär steppt?
> ich werd mich wohl aufm fest rumtreiben, vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal, so rein zufällig natürlich;-)



da werd ich dann am Samstag hingehen und evtl. am So abend. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja, bei den Besuchermassen aber wahrscheinlich eher Aussichtslos   




-_-


----------



## Trailrider79 (20. Juli 2005)

die leute, die man sucht, trifft man nie, dafür aber viele rein zufällige begegnungen  also einfach nicht die hoffnung verlieren. denke auch nicht, dass es sooo voll wird, da das line-up doch nicht wirklich mit den letzten jahren mithalten kann und das wetter ja auch nicht gerade hochsommerlich werden soll

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (22. Juli 2005)

also ich werde heute ca. 21.00 auf ein Bier vorbeikommen - alt werde ich aber wohl nicht werden


----------



## speedygonzales (23. Juli 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> also ich werde heute ca. 21.00 auf ein Bier vorbeikommen - alt werde ich aber wohl nicht werden



da ich nicht unbedingt 19 Seiten nachlesen will, wo ist der Cristize? und wann trifft ihr euch denn wieder?


----------



## Froschel (4. August 2005)

es ist wieder mal soweit, der Meditationsabend im Criti.

Freitach 20.30 Uhr 

Getränke müssen nicht mitgebracht werden.


-_-


----------



## fez (4. August 2005)

mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich dabei :-I


----------



## Don Stefano (4. August 2005)

Criti soweit Getränke 20:-I ist bin es 30 werden vielleicht nicht im Meditationsabend müssen, schauen mal Freitach mitgebracht Uhr. 

ich dabei


----------



## Froschel (4. August 2005)

Extensivierung bedeutet das Gegenteil von Intensivierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (4. August 2005)

@skuehnen:
wir wollen diesen teppich nicht kaufen?
...passt scho...?


----------



## Wooly (4. August 2005)

Der Herr Thiel ist leider nicht da, ich bin auf der SMS Beach Party in Oberkirch ... ich weiß, ich bin eine perverse Sau, aber ich brauche das Geld ...http://www.swr3.de/fun/events/


----------



## eL (4. August 2005)

hach wir wären doch alle gerne so perverse säue wie du 

sag mal du brauchst doch bestimmt noch nen königlichen vorhörer!! ja!! 
ok ich machs.


eL


----------



## dave (5. August 2005)

mach mal was fürs WE aus!  
ich komme vielleicht später nach ...


----------



## Froschel (24. August 2005)

sträflich vernachlässigt wurde das gemeinsame Treffen des Kompetenzteams im Critisize.

Also, dann am Freitach um 20.30 Uhr,  Angela M. kommt evtl. auch.



-_-


----------



## dave (26. August 2005)

öhm ... meintest du womöglich freitag nächste woche?
na, zum glück war wenigstens knoflok vor ort. vielleicht melden wir uns das nächste mal dann auch vorher noch an ...


----------



## knoflok (27. August 2005)

es könnte natürlich auch sein, das er inkognito also angela m. verkleidet hinten draußen saß. dann hätte ich keine chance gehabt, ihn zu entdecken...


----------



## Froschel (29. August 2005)

da Angela M. abgesagt hatte wegen politischer Ränkeleien auf den hinterbänken und sich sonst niemand gemeldet hat, habe ich mich erdreistet nicht zu erscheinen.

Das nächste mal also mit Anmeldeformular   

hoffe euch hat das Bier trotzdem gemundet   

bis zum nächsten mal 


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (31. August 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste mal also mit Anmeldeformular


Bitte meldet euch für diese Woche an.

Freitag 20:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (31. August 2005)

also ich würde wohl kommen können nachdem mein Kanuwochenende ausfallen musste


----------



## Froschel (31. August 2005)

*Du denkst auch noch du würdest, in dem Moment, wo du das sagtst, aber dann, dass auch du vielleicht ein Stück , da du da, auch geben musst, und, oder, wie auch immer, habe Zeit.*


-_-


----------



## knoflok (31. August 2005)

gib mal dem einer ein wenig ritalin... vielleicht wirds dann besser...   

werde aber auch wieder kommen

gruß
knoflok


----------



## rohstrugel (31. August 2005)

Wenn´s sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, schau ich auch noch ins Criti rein.
Autofahren darf ich ja noch.


----------



## dave (31. August 2005)

... und ich werd' am freitag für euch schon mal das saanenland vortesten!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. September 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich werd' am freitag für euch schon mal das saanenland vortesten!


Etwa so?






oder so?





oder eher hier rauf?





Die einfache Fahrt bis auf den Gletscher kostet 25,33.  Ok, dann ist man immerhin auf 3000 m Höhe.

Das Wetter  soll ja gut werden. Viel Spaß und komm heil wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (1. September 2005)

nicht genug damit das ich dem Dave das Klappbett demontieren durfte - ich musste ihm auch noch Schutzbleche ans Chamäleon montieren !


@Rohstrugel: Dave hat mir schon von deinen Stuntübungen erzählt   hoffe dir gehts wieder besser, schön dich zu sehen am Freitag.


----------



## dave (1. September 2005)

@skuehnen: 
natürlich so wie auf bild 1! bergauf liften wir schließlich. deshalb können wir es uns auch mal leisten mit diesen zusätzlichen packtaschen zu fahren! 

wir werden übrigens so 'ne 33-CHF-dreitages-liftkarte für die region gstaad/saanen kaufen. mit der kannste die regionalen lifte kostenlos benutzen und bekommst für die gondel zum gletscher 40% rabatt.

@fez:
vielen dank nochmal! beim nächsten criti werd' ich mich revanchieren. 
du hattest übrigens vergessen noch den gepäckträger und die reflekoren zu erwähnen ...  

@rohstrugel:
du kannst den anderen ja mal demonstrieren was richtig cool ist ... und mit dieser geilen ohrklappe erscheinen.


----------



## rohstrugel (1. September 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @rohstrugel:
> du kannst den anderen ja mal demonstrieren was richtig cool ist ... und mit dieser geilen ohrklappe erscheinen.


Ja, ja, .... so cool muß ich zum Glück nicht mehr sein. Mußte die sch...öne Ohrklappe bis Samstag noch aufsetzen.
Heute hat mir der Doc wieder grünes Licht zum biken gegeben 
Darf aber noch keine große Sprünge machen


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2005)

Nachdem Bernie im Urlaub weilt, will ich es diesmal übernehmen die pünktlich zweiwöchige Einladung ins Criti am Freitag um halb neun auszusprechen.


eL könnte mal wieder erscheinen und den Verlust seines Cannondales schildern.
lellebebbel hat ebenfalls einen Pflichttermin, falls er mit in die Vogesen will.
Wer kommt sonst noch alles?


----------



## fez (12. September 2005)

wenn ich schon nicht mit euch bike dann trinken wir wenigstens ein Bier zusammen


----------



## Wooly (12. September 2005)

Bin leider auf der Bobgom in Bärlin, viel Spaß an alle !!


----------



## eL (12. September 2005)

auf der poppcorn in berlin wär ich auch gerne ;-)

wirst du zeit haben mit rik ne runde durch den zuckersand zu rollen??

also ich weis noch nicht ob es sich einrichten lässt den den samstag möcht ich zum bergradfahren nutzen da der sonntag meinem sklaventreiber (er entwickelt sich nach dem letzten chinabesuch prächtig in diese richtung) versprochen ist.

Das cannondale ist garnicht soo verloren wie es eucht scheint.

es ist halt sooo aus nem ccler macht man kein spaßbike und wer spass bergab haben möchte muss sich bergauf halt ordentlich quälen.

mal sehen

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (12. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Das cannondale ist garnicht soo verloren wie es eucht scheint.


Ich hoffe, das wirst du uns noch näher erklären! Also bis Freitag?


----------



## Triple F (12. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Bin leider auf der Bobgom in Bärlin, ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ey Danke, Wooly! Ich wollt schon nachfragen, aber hast Dich ja noch dran erinnert   !


----------



## Wooly (13. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Danke, Wooly! Ich wollt schon nachfragen, aber hast Dich ja noch dran erinnert   !



ganz ehrlich ich hatte echt daran gedacht ... ich hoffe nur Vestax ist da, sonst muß halt irgend einem der 2345456 oberaffencoolen DJ´s das Shirt vom Leib reissen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (13. September 2005)

Komme später am Freitag; bin noch unterwegs, und weiß nicht genau, wann mein Zug eintrudelt... so gegen 22:30 sollte aber gehen... 

Gruß
knoflok


----------



## knoflok (17. September 2005)

moin jungens 
ice hatte "ein wenig" verspätung, worauf ich dann keine Lust mehr auf Criti hatte. 
Wie wars? war jemand da? Wie weit seid ihr mit der Planung für Gerardmer? 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## lelebebbel (17. September 2005)

Ich war auch nicht da   

Musste das bestandene WSK Praktikum feiern


----------



## Wooly (18. September 2005)

offtoppich: bin zurück und Einwegkameras auf Hochzeiten sind toll !!


----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wars? war jemand da? Wie weit seid ihr mit der Planung für Gerardmer?


War super lustig!
Fez hat eine Stunde alleine gewartet und dann habe ich ihm Gesellschaft geleistet.

Die Planung für Le Hohneck steht insoweit, dass wir hinfahren, biken und dann wieder heim fahren.


----------



## fez (18. September 2005)

...zudem habe ich den Laden noch ein wenig in Schwung gebracht indem ich laut brüllend und Anuk daraufhin hektisch kläffend nach einer viertel Stunde des Ignoriertwerdens das Bedientwerden einforderte. Totenstille, alle Köpfe wenden sich ...  


Zum Thema Col de la Schlucht werde ich wahrscheinlich versuchen das beliebte Sprichwort nachdem es nicht möglich sei _gleichzeitig zu scheizzen und krautzuhacken_ zu wiederlegen und einen Tag mit euch zu biken und dabei meine grandiose Form unter Beweis zu stellen und den anderen nach Hüningen zu gehen um hier mal wieder in heftigerem Wasser als der ewig um die 40 cm rumdümpelnden Enz zu trotzen.


----------



## Froschel (10. Oktober 2005)

Für alle präsenilen Bettflüchtigen wäre mal wieder ein treffen im Criti oder evtl im Löwenbräukeller zu vollziehen. 

Jeder kann sich ja auch seine Fussmasagerollen und etwas Franzbrandtwein mitbringen. 

Donnerstag oder Freitag ? 20.30


-_-


----------



## Froschel (10. Oktober 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> offtoppich: bin zurück und Einwegkameras auf Hochzeiten sind toll !!



hab das erst jetzt gesehen, du sollst doch nicht immer alle Bilder mit Photoshop bearbeiten.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Oktober 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag oder Freitag ? 20.30


Freitag!

Zur Not fahre ich auch bis in den Keller. Draussen sitzen ist im Criti ja auch nicht mehr so toll und im Keller ist es bestimmt schön warm. Ich bräuchte halt noch ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung, weil ich zu faul zum Suchen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (10. Oktober 2005)

Bin ÜBErAlL DabEI

bringt mir der wooly eine cd mit hochauflösenden bildern des WEs in gerardmer mit?? 

Grüße
knoflok


----------



## Wooly (10. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ÜBErAlL DabEI
> 
> bringt mir der wooly eine cd mit hochauflösenden bildern des WEs in gerardmer mit??
> 
> ...



macht er. Ich denke ich bin erst so gegen 21 Uhr da, Löwenbräukeller wäre genehm, Freitag ebenso.


----------



## dave (10. Oktober 2005)

also, von mir aus eigentlich lieber am do! 
am fr nachmittag düse ich nämlich wieder nach KO ...


----------



## knoflok (11. Oktober 2005)

also wat denn nu? 

der löwenbräukeller findet sich hier

das criti findet mittlerweile jeder ... 

wo und wann ist aber immernoch unklar; um eine leichte unsicherheit vorzubeugen, setze ich den termin auf freitag 20:30. und weils mal was andres ist als treff den löwenbräukeller.

any comments?

knofi


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Oktober 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> also wat denn nu?


__ Ja __


----------



## fez (14. Oktober 2005)

Si Signor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (14. Oktober 2005)

Ano pane K.


----------



## Froschel (8. November 2005)

wie wärs denn mal wieder mit Critiabend, wurde ja schwer vernachlässigt in letzter Zeit. Vielleicht ist ja auch inzwischen der Flammiebäcker rausgeschmissen worden. 


Freitach 20.30 Uhr ??


-_-


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

diesen Vorschlag des Altersvorsitzenden möchte ich unterstützen


----------



## dave (8. November 2005)

dabei!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. November 2005)

Ich bin zu der Zeit schon zur Kinderbetreuung eingeteilt.


----------



## Teletubby (8. November 2005)

nimm deinen kleinbiker doch mit an diese location kann man sie nicht früh genug rannführen


----------



## eL (8. November 2005)

kommt blondi auch ?


----------



## Don Stefano (8. November 2005)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> nimm deinen kleinbiker doch mit an diese location kann man sie nicht früh genug rannführen


Das Problem ist, dass 
1. sie schon immer mal mit wollte
2. meine Frau dagegen ist


----------



## rohstrugel (8. November 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass
> 1. sie schon immer mal mit wollte
> 2. meine Frau dagegen ist


Für den Fall, dass dies die gewichtete Reihenfolge deiner Probleme ist, dann gilt 1. sticht 2.


----------



## blond25 (8. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> kommt blondi auch ?



jaja.. dann lauf ich wieder durch critisize und ihr erkennt mich nicht und ich euch auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (8. November 2005)

UNS nicht erkennen...

ich denke ist schwer UNS nicht zu erkennen; niemand sonst sitzt wild lärm treibend am tisch... 

auch dabei !


----------



## fez (8. November 2005)

hoho ! und wenn die Bedienung zu ignorieren beliebt dann wird wieder heftigst gebellt


----------



## mjA (8. November 2005)

ich wured ja auch gern kommen, aber bin ich auch da wie auch zur glühweintour in berlin


----------



## eL (9. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr erkennt mich nicht



sowas kann uns nicht passieren.
wir werden "blinzler" schicken um nach dir ausschau zu halten.

eL


----------



## knoflok (9. November 2005)

wir können auch ganz einfach nen superstarken magneten auf den tisch legen...   

der sollte eigentlich ansprechen


----------



## Don Stefano (9. November 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wir können auch ganz einfach nen superstarken magneten auf den tisch legen.


Aber Herr Ingenieur!
Dieser Edelstahl ist doch nicht magnetisch.


----------



## Flugrost (9. November 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Herr Ingenieur!
> Dieser Edelstahl ist doch nicht magnetisch.



wäre der Edelstahl ostdeutsch, dann reicht ne Banane






duckundweg


----------



## knoflok (9. November 2005)

@skuehnen:
spielverderber... 











*klugschei$$modusan*
gibt auch leichtmagnetische
aber die verwendeten dürften unmagnetisch sein
*klugschei$$modusaus*


----------



## mjA (9. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> wäre der Edelstahl ostdeutsch, dann reicht ne Banane
> duckundweg



selten so gelacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorgenkind (10. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> wäre der Edelstahl ostdeutsch, dann reicht ne Banane




...damals noch ne gelbe Gurke


----------



## knoflok (10. November 2005)

*jetzt ist aber gut hier*


----------



## fez (11. November 2005)

sorry Leute, muß für heute abend leider absagen - meine Gemahlin hat einen Freundinnen-Termin  

Trinkt ein Bier auf mich mit


----------



## Froschel (11. November 2005)

zwecks mangelndem Andrang verschieben wir das ganze mal auf nächsten Freitag.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (11. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> zwecks mangelndem Andrang verschieben wir das ganze mal auf nächsten Freitag.


Wer trotzdem kommen will, soll sich dann noch mal melden.

Ich habe mir den Abend doch noch frei schaufeln können.


----------



## dave (11. November 2005)

wenn's nicht nur bei uns zweien bleiben sollte ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (13. November 2005)

bin freitag dabei. mal nich in berlin 

man(n) sieht sich !


----------



## Wooly (14. November 2005)

ich bin die Woche in Paris und erst am Freitag zurück, aber ich kündige mein Kommen auch schon mal an !!!


----------



## Don Stefano (18. November 2005)

Geht jetzt eigentlich jemand heut' abend ins Criti?


----------



## dave (18. November 2005)

hmm ... wenn die anderen sich noch an ihr posting erinnern sollten ...?


----------



## Froschel (22. November 2005)

wollen wirs nochmals angehen ?

Freitag 20.30 Criti ?


-_-


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

bin nicht da aber wünsche viel spass


----------



## mjA (22. November 2005)

diesen freitag wäre ich mal 100 % dabei


----------



## Don Stefano (22. November 2005)

ich bin dabei


----------



## dave (22. November 2005)

schade, ich bin am fr auch nicht da! 
tja, stefan! jetzt musst du dich von froschel zur glühwein-tour briefen lassen.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt musst du dich von froschel zur glühwein-tour briefen lassen.


Wieso, ich hab für eine Erkundungs- und Vorglühtour auch keine Zeit.   

Wer kann die Erkundung des Geländes übernehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (23. November 2005)

ich könnte es mir ja mal anschauen. alleine macht das allerdings nur halb so viel spass! 
wer hätte denn noch zeit an den zwei wochenenden vor dem 18.12.?


----------



## mjA (23. November 2005)

ich bin ab 18. in berlin.. zwischendurch dann noch am 2-4 dez.

alle anderen we´s wären ok


----------



## Wooly (23. November 2005)

Klappt das jetzt am Freitag? Ich bin in Mannheim in Studio, würde aber gerne noch nachkommen, Bernhard & Stefan handy mitnehmen bitte.


----------



## Froschel (24. November 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Klappt das jetzt am Freitag? .



jou, dat klappt

mit dem Handy klappts allerdings nicht   


-_-


----------



## mjA (25. November 2005)

was ist nun heute abend ?


----------



## Don Stefano (25. November 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> jou, dat klappt.


Bei mir klappt's auch, auch mim Handy.


----------



## mjA (25. November 2005)

wann? wo ? pm/email/handy wer brauchs ??


----------



## Don Stefano (25. November 2005)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> wann? wo ? pm/email/handy wer brauchs ??


Tip: Lies Post #547 und #555.


----------



## mjA (25. November 2005)

wo ist das critiz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (25. November 2005)

maaaan

du bist doch hier der info... 








und dann empfehle ich noch www.nap24.de  oder so...  

grüße
markus


----------



## mjA (26. November 2005)

Ich nehme Bezug auf unsere gestrige Dikusion:

16. Ich habe kein T-DSL, sondern einen DSL-Anschluss eines anderen Anbieters als der T-Com. Wie wechsle ich richtig zu 1&1?
Die Voraussetzung für einen reibungslosen Umzug zu uns ist ein Telefonanschluss und ein T-DSL Anschluss der T-Com - z.B. T-DSL 1000. Falls Sie den DSL-Anschluss eines anderen Anbieters - z.B. Arcor, Hansenet, etc. gebucht haben, müssen Sie diesen kündigen und neu einsteigen: Folgen Sie einfach den drei Schritten: 

1. DSL- und Telefonanschluss kündigen
Kündigen Sie zuerst den bestehenden Telefonanschluss bei Ihrem alten Provider und dort ebenso Ihren DSL-Anschluss.

2. Telefonanschluss bestellen
Bestellen Sie nun bei der T-Com einen Telefonanschluss (z.B. T-Net Call Plus).

3. Neueinsteigen
Bestellen Sie bei 1&1 als DSL-Einsteiger den gewünschten 1&1 DSL-Netzanschluss und die passende 1&1 Flatrate.

Bitte beachten Sie: Dieser Hinweis gilt nur, wenn Sie keinen Telefonanschluss von T-Com haben!



Zwar geht alles über 1 und1, nur geht hier eindeutig heraus, dass man einen T-Net anschluss bei der T-Com benötigt.

Grüße,

Micha


----------



## Wooly (26. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

sorry, danke das ihr ein Bier für mich mitgetrunken habt, ich saß 18 Stunden im Studio und dann war echt Schicht .... bis bald.


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2005)

falls es wer noch nicht mitbekommen haben sollte: heute abend ab 21 ist Programm. Bis jetzt anwesend Froscheel, mja, fez.


----------



## dave (9. Dezember 2005)

dabei!


----------



## Froschel (21. Dezember 2005)

sollen wir am Freitach noch ein Vorweihnachtstreffen im Criti starten ?



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Dezember 2005)

Lust hätte ich - muß mal beim Chefe um Erlaubnis fragen


----------



## fez (21. Dezember 2005)

nee, laß mal , wir haben zuviel um die Ohren....


----------



## Wooly (22. Dezember 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> sollen wir am Freitach noch ein Vorweihnachtstreffen im Criti starten ?



heidideldei ich wär dabei ...


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> heidideldei ich wär dabei ...


Also, wenn das klappen sollte, dann hol mich bitte vorher ab. Ansonsten würde ich auch lieber zu hause bleiben.


----------



## mjA (24. Dezember 2005)

hallo leute,

liebe gruesse aus der tÃ¼rkei!

wetter ist super und hotel geil!

gestern waren wir auf ner quad tour,  neben dem bike sind quads eÄ±nfach geile teile.

ich wuensch euch allen eine besinnliche weihnacht und einen guten rutsch in das jahr 2006.

Bis dahÄ±n,

mja aka Micha


----------



## dave (24. Dezember 2005)

hey, da schließ ich mich doch noch mal schnell an!
also, wir sehen uns dann im neuen ...


----------



## Froschel (9. Januar 2006)

Criti am Freitach um 20.30 Uhr, bei schönem Wetter im Biergarten ?


-_-


----------



## mjA (9. Januar 2006)

dabei


----------



## Wooly (10. Januar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> dabei



ok ich auch, Flammkuchen ohe !!!


----------



## fez (10. Januar 2006)

ich später auch wahrscheinlich

Stefan - wie schauts aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (10. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan - wie schauts aus ?



ja, bitte komm' mit ... dann kannst du mich abholen! 
oder fährste jetzt extra mit dem rad hin?


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> ja, bitte komm' mit ... dann kannst du mich abholen!
> oder fährste jetzt extra mit dem rad hin?



die Jugend von heute will aber auch jeden Meter mit dem Auto fahren, ich bin erschüttert.

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Januar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> oder fährste jetzt extra mit dem rad hin?


Ich fahre immer mit dem Rad hin (ok, fast immer). 
Du solltest dir auch angewöhnen, mit dem Rad ins Büro zu fahren, dann fällt es dir nicht so schwer die 100m bis in Criti mit dem Rad zu fahren. Das Geld fürs Straßenbahnticket kannst du dir sicher auch bar auszahlen lassen.


----------



## dave (11. Januar 2006)

Ja, da seht Ihr mal wie's um meine Kondition bestellt ist! Wäre aber schon eine Idee mir langsam mal wieder ein Stadtrad zuzulegen ...
Zu Fuss ist's natürlich auch kein Problem ... diesmal weiß ich ja welches die falsche Seite bei der Unterführung ist und muss nicht noch mal über die Brücke zurücklaufen.


----------



## knoflok (11. Januar 2006)

werde auch da sein...


----------



## knoflok (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo Jungens! 
Nachdem ja jetzt hier die letzten Tage niemand mehr irgendwas geschreiben hat, gehe ich trotzdem von einer gemütlichen Runde heute Abend aus...  ? 
Ich bring auch noch jemanden mit (nein - keine schwarz22...) sitze dann also nicht alleine da, wenn mich alle anderen im Stich lassen... 

Bis danndann

Markus


----------



## Froschel (13. Januar 2006)

hier wird niemand im Stich gelassen....



bis denn

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Januar 2006)

Ich stehe immer zu meinem Wort.

Bis heute abend


----------



## knoflok (13. Januar 2006)

ich glaube der Stefan hat eine neue Lieblingsfunktion... 

Wir werden heute Abend wie immer auch mehrere Bier trinken

...ich weiß; passt nicht ganz zu den anderen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (13. Januar 2006)

ahso; Tisch ist reserviert...


----------



## Froschel (13. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ahso; Tisch ist reserviert...




ha super


-_-


----------



## mjA (15. Januar 2006)

Stefan wie siehts aus mit dem xt-schnellspanner ?

schreib mich ma an büdde


----------



## knoflok (23. Januar 2006)

Halloli zusammen! 

Werföö mal einen Termin in den Raum.

So. 

Wer hätte Lust am Freitach sich auf ein oder zwei Bier im Criti zu versammeln? 

Ich meld mich mal wieder an.

Tischreservierung würd ich bei genügend Andrang auch wieder übernehmen. 

Oder wollts ins Wellness-Bad... ?

Grüße

derM


----------



## Froschel (23. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin für Wellness *und* Biertrinken, passt nämlich zusammen wie die Faust auf`s Auge. Da könnte man anschliessend ja in die Telefonbuch Lounge gehen.

-_-


----------



## knoflok (23. Januar 2006)

Bin offen für alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin für Wellness *und* Biertrinken, passt nämlich zusammen wie die Faust auf`s Auge. Da könnte man anschliessend ja in die Telefonbuch Lounge gehen.
> 
> -_-


Telefonbuch Launsch? Da habe ich wirklich was verpasst.

Ich schlage gleich mal zwei TOPe vor:
1. Mangelndes Interesse an der NL-Sommertour
2. Auswahl neues bike für Knofi

Über die Gründe, warum mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da ist, möchte ich lieber nicht reden.


----------



## knoflok (23. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Top1...
> Mangelndes Interesse an der NL-Sommertour



ui;
da hab ich was vergessen; 
Mangelndes interesse ist das nicht. Ich hab nur keinerlei Ahnung was Tourenplanung angeht (und Strecken kann ich mir auch niht wirklich merken, gell Stefan...). Bin aber dabei! Und wenn ich mir vorher ein Bein ausreissen muss...



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Top2...
> Auswahl neues bike für Knofi


 Entscheidung ist denke ich schon gefallen



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Gründe, warum mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da ist, möchte ich lieber nicht reden.


 
der Wettlauf hat begonnen...


----------



## eL (23. Januar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Gründe, warum mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da ist, möchte ich lieber nicht reden.



ach stefan das haben wir schon vor 2 wochen in der pfalz zwischen 2 stürzen ausdiskutiert  

ich würd ja mal mitkommen zum planschen... bierheben sowieso.... wehn kann ich abholen damit er mir den weg weist??

aber bitte nicht wieder rumjammern wenn ich freitags nicht pünktlich feierabend machen kann um den termin wahrzunehmen.... wann iss eigentlich termin??


eL


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Januar 2006)

elle schrieb:
			
		

> ach stefan das haben wir schon vor 2 wochen in der pfalz zwischen 2 stürzen ausdiskutiert


Ach elle, isch war vor 2 Wochen gar nischte in die Pfalze, das war vor 3 Wochen. 

Ach so , deswegen habt ihr darüber diskutiert. Was ist denn rausgekommen? 



			
				elle schrieb:
			
		

> wehn kann ich abholen damit er mir den weg weist??
> aber bitte nicht wieder rumjammern wenn ich freitags nicht pünktlich feierabend machen kann


Wer wird sich denn darauf verlassen, dass du ihn abholst, wenn du jetzt schon ankündigst, unentschuldigt fern zu bleiben?


----------



## Wooly (23. Januar 2006)

also ich sitze am Freitag zwar den ganzen tag im Studio, aber so gegen 9 könnte ich in KA sein ... wo denn bloss jetzt ...


----------



## mjA (24. Januar 2006)

bin auh offen für alles.. vierordtbad waere mein favorit!


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also ich sitze am Freitag zwar den ganzen tag im Studio, aber so gegen 9 könnte ich in KA sein ... wo denn bloss jetzt ...



also wir könnten uns um 20.00 am Vierortbad treffen, dort können wir so etwa bis ca10.30 oder etwas später schmoren. Faltig und verschrumpelt kann dann die Telefonbuch Lounge(am Rondellplatz) aufsuchen, die ist zwar total pupsig mit lauter 18jährigen poppergesichtern aber ich weiss grad nichts in der nähe vom Ettlinger Tor wo man sonst noch hin könnte, ausser das Milano und da wird man wie nen Schinken gräuchert .

Falls jemand nen anderen Vorschlag hat wär ich dankbar dafür....


-_-


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2006)

*hektischauchmalwiederreinschau*: gehts um nächsten Freitag ?


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *hektischauchmalwiederreinschau*: gehts um nächsten Freitag ?



jou


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2006)

sen ai gou wis ju


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2006)

sol ich tein leebtob midbrinken

-_-


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2006)

jes, das brobieren wir dan gleihch mal im dambfbat auß


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2006)

Die ganzen Critisize Freß- und Sauforgien ham euch wohl das letzte bischen Rechtschreibung aus dem Schädel gepustet. Weitermachen!


----------



## knoflok (24. Januar 2006)

ich glaube eher die vielen Saunagänge haben das letzte bisserl Hirn verdampfen lassen


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2006)

Du meinst Hardcorewellnessing bis zur Hirnerweichung? Puuuh....


----------



## Froschel (24. Januar 2006)

aber zuhr gesündung trähkt es herbei

-_-


----------



## fez (24. Januar 2006)

... uhnd auch zur erfreuunk der optig


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> *dambfbat*


...Ab heute in der Hall of Fame meiner Lieblingsworte


----------



## mjA (24. Januar 2006)

wir reden vom 27. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2006)

doppeljou


----------



## Froschel (1. Februar 2006)

wie wärs mal so zwischendurch was gegen die Gesundheit zu machen.

Freutag 20.30 im Criti ?


-_-


----------



## fez (1. Februar 2006)

ja - _zu _gesund ist auch nix


----------



## knoflok (1. Februar 2006)

Hab letztes WE mit Stefan zusammen beschlossen, dass wir glaube ich besser beim Bier bleiben sollten. Waren am Samstag beide total feddisch von Saunieren - von zuviel Bier passiert mir das normalerweise nicht 

Ich schau was ich machen kann - bin aber denke ich dabei.

Grüße


----------



## fez (2. Februar 2006)

ich muß für Freitag leider absagen - Tati hat Ausgang

@ Bernhard: um mal die Teilnehmer aus verschiedenen Foren und Ecken und vor allem auch auch aus dem Beik-Forum rauszubekommen ein Beitrag zum Thema Ostern im fezboard.


----------



## dave (2. Februar 2006)

viel spass euch, ich kann diesmal aber leider auch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (2. Februar 2006)

ich auch nicht
aber wie siehts dieses WE mit Fahrradfahren aus?


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2006)

Also nochmal der Aufruf: 

wer ist heute Abend dabei? 

Es fehlen noch ein paar Rückmeldungen. 

@Stefan: Zeug nicht vergessen  

Grüße
M


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2006)

Nach drei Tagen Workshop mit sieben zickigen Justizhühnern und einer unangenehmen Erkältung werde ich heute abend lieber chillig zu hause abhängen.


----------



## Froschel (3. Februar 2006)

ich würd mal sagen wir verschieben dann das ganze auf nächste Woche 


-_-


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2006)

*blöd* 

gut. dann geh ich halt woanners meine Wellness wieder auf ein negatives Niveau bringen.

Bis danndann

M


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2006)

schade


heut hätt ich wirklich zeit gehabt


----------



## knoflok (3. Februar 2006)

sischer dat...


----------



## eL (4. Februar 2006)

gaaaanz sicher dat.


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

Der Wächter des Trinker-Fred`s schlägt vor:

Criti am Freitag ?


-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

sollte eigentlich klappen, Tati hat _heute_ Freigang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (9. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Criti am Freitag ?



jo!


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2006)

Hat schon jemad eine Agenda vorbereitet? Ich hasse dieses ziellose rumgelaber.


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemad eine Agenda vorbereitet? Ich hasse dieses ziellose rumgelaber.



wir sollten auf jeden Fall über die Bedrohung der Lebensräume der Nasenbären in den Costaricanischen Regenwälder reden.








-_-


----------



## fez (9. Februar 2006)

ich werde einen ca. 3stündigen Vortrag über die Topologieoptimierung durch Struktur-Evolution halten.


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

@ fez: 
hö das ist mein spezialgebiet... 

kann leider diesen freitach nicht. Zuviele Geburtstage am 10.2.... kann mich so kaum zerreißen... 
shice
Viel Spass trotzdem 

am we biken?


----------



## Froschel (9. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @ fez:
> hö das ist mein spezialgebiet...
> 
> kann leider diesen freitach nicht. Zuviele Geburtstage am 10.2.... kann mich so kaum zerreißen...
> ...



Klon dich doch wie der Wooly....

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2006)

knofi schrieb:
			
		

> am we biken?


Der erste vernünftige Beitrag hier auf meinen Aufruf zur Erstellung einer Agenda.

Also TOP1: Am WE biken?

Ach so, du bist ja gar nicht im Criti dabei.

Gibt's weitere Vorschläge?

Vielleicht kommt ja der Wooly und hält einen Vortrag über Reproduktionstechniken oder eL erzählt was über Bilderkennungsalgorithmen oder blond25 über die weibliche Anatomie?


----------



## knoflok (9. Februar 2006)

ich merke schon - ich verpasse jede menge wissenswertes... 

ich würde ja noch einen Vortrag über automatisierte Stanz- und Nibbel Anlagen für human-medizinische Anwendungen in Erweiterung an eLs Vortrag über Bilderkennungsalgorithmen vorbeireiten....


----------



## mjA (9. Februar 2006)

bin dabei. brauche beratung wegen meinem nabenproblem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> oder eL erzählt was über Bilderkennungsalgorithmen



ne eher nicht

nächste woche wäre möglich

übernächste wieder nicht

verflixt aber auch

gruß an heide

eL


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Februar 2006)

Hab ja Freitachs kaum oder nie Zeit 
 Doch bei solch zahlreichen, sinnvollen Bei- und Vorträgen sollte man eigentlich nicht fehlen.
 Mal schaun, ob ich es schaffe, auf ein Gläschen dazuzustossen.
 Für beste Unterhaltung scheint ja gesorgt.

(Hätte dann auch noch ein paar CDs für dave mit im Gepäck)


----------



## mjA (9. Februar 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> (Hätte dann auch noch ein paar CDs für dave mit im Gepäck)



appropos: is wer an Earthed 3 interessiert?


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2006)

wie schmeckt das?


----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> appropos: is wer an Earthed 3 interessiert?



Blitzableiter oder Badewannenerdung ?



-_-


----------



## Wooly (10. Februar 2006)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht kommt ja der Wooly und hält einen Vortrag über Reproduktionstechniken ...



hättste wohl gerne ... du Ferkel ... ich werde heute Abend etwas mittelalterliche Musik recorden und bin deshalb unpässlich. Viel Spass trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. Februar 2006)

ach ja wie immer um 20.30 heut Amd

-_-


----------



## mjA (10. Februar 2006)

dave kommst du noch kurz bei mir vorbei nach der arbeit?


----------



## Teletubby (10. Februar 2006)

So ich werd dann mal auch kommen wie erkenn ich euch eigentlich ???
wenn ihr nen verlausten karohemdträger seht der dessorientiert aussschaut dann werd ich das wohl sein 
gruß
Sebastian


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

Hier des Bild von der Wildsau Team DH:






Material 7005+7020 Aircraftalu  
Steuerrohr 120 mm; 11/8" oder 1.5" möglich 
Steuerrohrwinkel 66° 
Innenlagergehäuse 73 mm (Innenlager 118mm) 
Oberrohr Alutech-8-Eck-Rohr 
Kettenstrebe 435/450 mm 
Einbaubreite 150mm (Option 135/165)/ 12mm HEX Steckachse 
Sitzrohr 34.9mm (Sattelstütze: 30,0mm) 
Federweg 228 mm 
Dämpfer Manitou Swinger SPV 240mm 
Gewicht ab 4200g (M) ohne Dämpfer 

Ich find den Rahmen klasse. Ist jedenfalls nicht so nen hammerbrocken wie die Wildsau DH.

und was übertriebenes von Mavic: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Laufraeder/MTB-Disc-Laufradsatz/DT-Swiss-FR-2350-Laufradsatz::4046.html


----------



## knoflok (11. Februar 2006)

aha - interessant... 

eine wildsau in unserem criti-thread. 
was hat die hier zu suchen? 
hats criti die speisekarte erweitert?


----------



## mjA (11. Februar 2006)

froschel kannte die noch nicht und ich wollte sie ihm mal zeigen.


----------



## fez (11. Februar 2006)

bedauerlicherweise nicht ganz so elegant gestaltet wie der DEVIL


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2006)

da beim letzten Critibesuch noch einige Fragen offen geblieben sind wie diese:

ist dies Don Stefanos neuer Traum ?:





und es sind noch einige weitere Fragen die zu klären wären.

Am Freitag 20.30 ?

-_-


----------



## mjA (21. Februar 2006)

bin in Berlin .. beim nächsten mal dann wieder


----------



## knoflok (22. Februar 2006)

ich komme. 










keine blöden bemerkungen jetzt... 

bis freitag

markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. Februar 2006)

ich auch

Hohelied 7:8 [9] Ich sprach: Ich muß auf dem Palmbaum steigen und seine Zweige ergreifen. Laß deine Brüste sein wie Trauben am Weinstock und deiner Nase Duft wie Äpfel


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2006)

Ich würde auch gerne kommen, muss aber erst mal die Stimmung zu Hause ausfnehmen, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## Froschel (23. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> ....muss aber erst mal die Stimmung zu Hause ausfnehmen, wenn ich wieder da bin.



da kann ich dir das Programm " [email protected] Release 3.1" von der Fa. Homewatch empfehlen. 
Nimm aber die neuste Version, bei der alten ist die Stimmungswandlung nicht mit einberechnet worden, da gabs als mächtig Ärger.


-_-


----------



## fez (23. Februar 2006)

Könnt ihr euch an "Wooly" erinnern ? War son`n Tontechniker aus Baden-Baden.


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr euch an "Wooly" erinnern ? War son`n Tontechniker aus Baden-Baden.



Wer ? Nie gehört ... ich komme gerne, kommt nur drauf an wann meine werte Gattin nach Hause kommt, die arbeitet im Augenblick oft etwas länger ... mal sehen


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich dir das Programm " [email protected] Release 3.1" von der Fa. Homewatch empfehlen.
> Nimm aber die neuste Version, bei der alten ist die Stimmungswandlung nicht mit einberechnet worden, da gabs als mächtig Ärger.



ist das die internationalisierte Version?? Er muss sie halt auf italienisch einstellen können ...


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> bin in X .. beim nächsten mal dann wieder



X = Koblenz


----------



## eL (23. Februar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> X = koblenz



X=Berlin


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Februar 2006)

X = Criti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (23. Februar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> X = Koblenz


Dann brauchen wir für dieses WE wg. biken auch nix aus zu machen. 

@Rest: Bei mir wirds zwar etwas später aber es klappt sicher.


----------



## dave (23. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Dann brauchen wir für dieses WE wg. biken auch nix aus zu machen.



sorry, ich war wohl nicht ganz beieinander! ich dachte die ganze zeit an übernächstes WE. 
ein freund aus wiesbaden wird an besagtem oder dem darauffolgenden WE runterkommen und dann wär BW eigentlich ganz nett. 
und am anderen tag wollten wir in die pfalz ....


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> War son`n Tontechniker aus Baden-Baden.



Toningenieur bitte sehr, soviel Zeit muss sein ...


----------



## mjA (24. Februar 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, ich war wohl nicht ganz beieinander! ich dachte die ganze zeit an übernächstes WE.
> ein freund aus wiesbaden wird an besagtem oder dem darauffolgenden WE runterkommen und dann wär BW eigentlich ganz nett.
> und am anderen tag wollten wir in die pfalz ....



mach ma nen fred auf.. nächstes we bin ich ja und dann mit neuem adapter ..jiiihaaaaa


----------



## Froschel (24. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> .. nächstes we bin ich ja und dann mit...



bist du den schon mal nein gewesen  


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bist du den schon mal nein gewesen
> 
> 
> -_-


sei nett und net so hatt da hatta dat da vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (24. Februar 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> sei nett und net so hatt da hatta dat da vergessen



nur die Hatten kommen in den Gatten


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2006)

...aba ohne hatta kein lehm


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Februar 2006)

War ja echt wieda nett heut abend. Hatten einen Heiden-Spaß!


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> War ja echt wieda nett heut abend. Hatten einen Heiden-Spaß!


Ja, hattan anan hidden spass


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2006)

nur daß Bernhard so schrecklich über den Mann seiner Freundin abgelästert hat fand ich nicht ok.


----------



## Froschel (25. Februar 2006)

noch schlimmer fand ich dass der Fez zum Schluss die Bedienung georfeigt hat weil sie ihm keine Pommes kostenlos geben wollte, war echt oberpeinlich.


-_-


----------



## fez (25. Februar 2006)

ist der Frosch auf deinem Bildchen eigentlich mit dem linken Fuß durch Hunde******* gewatet ?


----------



## mjA (25. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bist du den schon mal nein gewesen
> 
> 
> -_-



ich meinte... bin ich ja da


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Februar 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> noch schlimmer fand ich dass der Fez zum Schluss die Bedienung georfeigt hat weil sie ihm keine Pommes kostenlos geben wollte, war echt oberpeinlich.
> 
> 
> -_-


Die war doch wirklich nett, wir mussten nicht mal den Abwasch machen ... und das Trinkgeld hat sie auch gleich mitberechnet.


----------



## Froschel (25. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ist der Frosch auf deinem Bildchen eigentlich mit dem linken Fuß durch Hunde******* gewatet ?



neinnein, der ist nur über ne frisch geteerte Strasse gehüpft.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (27. Februar 2006)

Sehr geehrte Ritter der Schwafelrunde:

Dienstag ist für mich Kinotag im ZKM - und zwar um 19.30.

Noch wer Interesse an Johannes Bargeld ?


----------



## mjA (27. Februar 2006)

komme mit . Diesmal sicher !


----------



## SaschaW (27. Februar 2006)

*vorsichtigreinschau* 

Würde mich die Karlsruher Fraktion so als totalen aussenseiter bei gelegenheit mal mitnehmen?


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Februar 2006)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> *vorsichtigreinschau*
> 
> Würde mich die Karlsruher Fraktion so als totalen aussenseiter bei gelegenheit mal mitnehmen?


Der Film ist doch ab 6, oder?


----------



## rohstrugel (27. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film ist doch ab 6, oder?


Dies aber nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen.


----------



## Froschel (28. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Ritter der Schwafelrunde:
> 
> Dienstag ist für mich Kinotag im ZKM - und zwar um 19.30.
> 
> Noch wer Interesse an Johannes Bargeld ?



aller Befürchtungen zum trotz kann ich nun doch an dieser Veranstalung partizipieren.

wann sollen wir uns denn dort treffen ?


-_-


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

Cool  

So ca. 19.15 am Eingang.


----------



## Froschel (28. Februar 2006)

SaschaW schrieb:
			
		

> *vorsichtigreinschau*
> 
> Würde mich die Karlsruher Fraktion so als totalen aussenseiter bei gelegenheit mal mitnehmen?



klar, ob zum Filmschaun, Critisizeabend oder ab und an mal Biken, ist natürlich jeder willkommen.


-_-


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Der Film ist doch ab 6, oder?


 
Ich hoffe auch dass mir der Film nicht zu gruselig ist denn normalerweise darf ich nur in Filme ohne Altersbeschränkung gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (28. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> So ca. 19.15 am Eingang.



nimm aber deine Westerngitarre und Lederfransenjacke mit.


-_-


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

du kommst aber nicht wieder in kurzen Hosen, oder ?


----------



## Froschel (28. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> du kommst aber nicht wieder in kurzen Hosen, oder ?



ich dachte eher an einen Rock:






-_-


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

And now for something completely different:

hat jemand der anwesenden Fachleute einen DVD Recorder und könnte mir eine DVD vom amerikanischen Format NTSC ins westeuropäische PAL umwandeln ?????

Wooly ? mja ?

Pofessionelle Videoschnitt-Software scheint das ja auch zu können, ich bezweifle allerdings dass mein Privatrechnerlein dazu die nötige Power hat...


----------



## knoflok (28. Februar 2006)

noch nicht probiert - sollte aber gehen. 
bring dem dann mal mit. 

grüße


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

habe ihn noch nicht, ist aber bestellt aus den USA...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> sollte aber gehen.



geht


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

super   

http://home.comcast.net/%7Efmorr96774/DVDReviews/


----------



## Wooly (28. Februar 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> super
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/%7Efmorr96774/DVDReviews/



war klar ...


----------



## fez (28. Februar 2006)

ich wollte euch nicht verraten dass ich eigentlich die unzensierte Version von Eis am Stiel in den USA bestellt habe


----------



## fez (6. März 2006)

nächsten Freitag ?

Mein Vorschlag zum Gesprächthema: 
Wie übertrage ich als Computer-Dummie zum Backup möglichst einfach und ohne den Zukauf kostenintensiver Hardware Daten von meinem PC auf meinen geschenkten Laptop (welchen Bernie dankenswerter Weise mittels Software aus dem Pleistozän vor dem Tod durch Kreubezogene Partitionen o.ä. gerettet hat). 
Teilnehmer welche Gerätschaften zu diesem Zwecke auf Lager haben bitte ich diese mitzubringen um sie mir leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Wooly (7. März 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag zum Gesprächthema:
> Wie übertrage ich als Computer-Dummie zum Backup möglichst einfach und ohne den Zukauf kostenintensiver Hardware Daten von meinem PC auf meinen geschenkten Laptop (welchen Bernie dankenswerter Weise mittels Software aus dem Pleistozän vor dem Tod durch Kreubezogene Partitionen o.ä. gerettet hat).
> Teilnehmer welche Gerätschaften zu diesem Zwecke auf Lager haben bitte ich diese mitzubringen um sie mir leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen.



alles klar, ich bringe dir ein Netzwerkkabel mit, hättest nicht so kompliziert fragen müssen ...


----------



## fez (7. März 2006)

einfaches Netzwerkkabel - und die erkennen sich dann... ? Muß ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Froschel (7. März 2006)

komme auch am Freitag,

du mussst ein gekreuztes Kabel für die direktverbindung nehmen, oder nen Hub dazwischen schalten. Netzwerk musst du dann noch einrichten.

was auch ne möglichkeit ist: PC-Direktverbindung mit Parallelkabel, ist halt etwas langsam.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (7. März 2006)

Nein, es muss ein gekreuztes Kabel sein. Außerdem muss der Läppi eine Netzwerkkarte besitzen. Für diesen Zweck kann ich dir eine PCMCIA-Netzwerkkarte mitbringen (die wird an der Seite in den Läppi gesteckt).

Alternativ würde es noch mit (falls ein USB-Port vorhanden ist) einer externen USB-Platte gehen, die ich bei Bedarf zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Sollte das alles nicht funktionieren bleibt nur noch der Schritt zur Hardware aus dem Pliozän: das rote Laplink-Kabel.

_edit: Mist da war der Froschel schneller. Laplink ist Parallelkabel._


----------



## fez (7. März 2006)

Ouh Mann - deine Idee mit dem externen Laufwerk ist gut. Das müsste klappen, warum bin ich da nicht selbst draufgekommen!

Werde ich heute Abend testen (kann mir eins ausleihen), vielleicht hat sichs dann erledigt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. März 2006)

@Wooly: kommst du heut Abend, dann bring ich dir deine Spritzdecke mit.


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)

> @Wooly: kommst du heut Abend, dann bring ich dir deine ... mit


Ein Schelm, wer schlechtes denkt!


----------



## Froschel (10. März 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schelm, wer schlechtes denkt!



du altes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






-_-


----------



## Flugrost (10. März 2006)




----------



## mjA (10. März 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> And now for something completely different:
> 
> hat jemand der anwesenden Fachleute einen DVD Recorder und könnte mir eine DVD vom amerikanischen Format NTSC ins westeuropäische PAL umwandeln ?????
> 
> ...



habsch total uebersehen, falls sich das noch nicht erledigt hat kann ich mich ja mal rantrauen...


----------



## mjA (21. März 2006)

Sondersitzung am Freitag bzgl. des Ausstieges vom Fez an der Sommerfrischler-Tour 2006!
Wer kann teilnehmen?

20.30 ....

greetz


----------



## fez (22. März 2006)

Der Beschuldigte hat das Recht auf einen fairen Prozess IN ANWESENHEIT.

Ich kann leider diesen Freitag nicht...


----------



## Froschel (23. März 2006)

falls sich noch der ein oder andere dazugesellt wäre ich einem Frühlingsumtrunk nicht abgeneigt.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2006)

Jawoll, auch wenn sich fez seiner Verhandlung zu entziehen versucht. Quatschen wir halt ein bisschen übers Paddeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (23. März 2006)




----------



## knoflok (23. März 2006)

bin mittlerweile wieder genesen und kann mich wieder ohne ansteckungsgefahr für andere wieder unter die menschheit trauen...

versuche auch zu kommen - wenn ich aus dem institut rechtzeitig rauskomme. 

ich will auch unbedingt am we wiedermal eine kleine runde drehen... das speci fühlt sich schwer vernachlässigt...

grüße
markus


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2006)

Ist dein Spezl regenfest?
Also Watt(Matsch)kopf oder BW kommt für mich nicht in Frage, vieleicht BM?


----------



## knoflok (23. März 2006)

ach schei$e. 
das nerve steht noch immer total eingesaut in der gegend rum. und zur zeit keine möglichkeit zu waschen. dann nehm ich lieber das nochmal...


----------



## Don Stefano (23. März 2006)

Ok, dann mach ich den Stumpi klar für heisse GR-Action.


----------



## mjA (24. März 2006)

bitte heute abend um aufklärung von GR-Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (24. März 2006)

ist quasi das gleiche wie ne stumpi-runde...


----------



## mjA (24. März 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ist quasi das gleiche wie ne stumpi-runde...



der Don Stefano meinte ja mal er ist von der Kondi noch nicht so weit die Pfalztour mitzufahren: Kann ich jetzt daraus schlussfolgern, dass ich ne Stumpirunde überleben würde?  

Oder bin ich raus?  

Bis Später eventuell


----------



## Don Stefano (24. März 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> der Don Stefano meinte ja mal er ist von der Kondi noch nicht so weit die Pfalztour mitzufahren


Jetzt hör mal gut zu, Kleiner: Das war vor vier Wochen. 



			
				mjA schrieb:
			
		

> Bis Später eventuell


Jo, bis dann. 
Denkst du an meine VIDz?


----------



## mjA (24. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hör mal gut zu, Kleiner: Das war vor vier Wochen.
> 
> Jo, bis dann.
> Denkst du an meine VIDz?



is dei Kondi besser jetzt? 

vidz sind schon eingepackt! kann sein, dass ich nicht komme


----------



## fez (29. März 2006)

jetzt am Freitag hätte ich Zeit um mich zur Schnecke machen zu lassen.

Weiterer Themen-Vorschlag: wie wechselt man eine kaputte Dichtung an einer Matsotschie Z 150 ?


----------



## lelebebbel (29. März 2006)

Ich kann am Freitag mal wieder nicht
kann aber Marzocchis auseinanderbauen...

Oben aufmachen, Federn raus. EDIT: Öl auch auskippen sonst gibts Flecken im Teppich.
Von unten die Schrauben rausdrehen bis sich die Dämpferstangen im inneren rausnehmen lassen, dann kannste die Gabel auseinanderziehen. Dichtungen rauspopeln (man sieht dann schon wie das geht bzw. was kaputt ist) und neue rein.

Bebildert hier:
http://www.daevh.co.uk/bike/index.php?subaction=showfull&id=1112319659&archive=&start_from=&ucat=7&

Die Anleitung hab ich benutzt um meine Z1 auseinander und wieder zusammen zu bekommen, und das hat funktioniert.

Für die Z1 Fr, die 99,5% baugleich ist, hab ich auch noch eine englische Serviceanleitung von MZ, wennse die haben willst, kann ich per Mail verschicken.


----------



## fez (29. März 2006)

merci vielmals !


----------



## mjA (29. März 2006)

@ fezilei: freitag sag ich mal ja zu  und wenn ich nur für 5 min komme was vorbeibringen ^^ --> stefan haste die dvd´s


----------



## dave (30. März 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann am Freitag mal wieder nicht



schließe mich an.

dann berichte ich euch einfach das nächste mal von malle, wobei das foto eigentlich nicht so repräsentativ für das wetter ist. bis auf zwei tage war's eigentlich wunderbar sonnig und trocken!


----------



## Froschel (30. März 2006)

kann auch nicht, hab noch etwas mit meiner Magenverstimmung zu kämpfen. Hab wohl nen Schluck ranziges Enzwasser am SO abbekommen  



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (30. März 2006)

ok, fällt aus


----------



## blond25 (30. März 2006)

Blondi ist wieder in festen Händen....


----------



## fez (30. März 2006)

starke Kiste - Glückwunsch !

(Hatte mal den Vor-Vorgänger, Element T.o.,war super.)


----------



## Froschel (30. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Blondi ist wieder in festen Händen....



bye-bye wildes Leben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-_-


----------



## blond25 (30. März 2006)

?? jetzt wirds erst richtig wild....


----------



## Waldgeist (30. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ?? jetzt wirds erst richtig wild....



Wilder  Fühjahrsputz der Dreckschleuder?


----------



## knoflok (30. März 2006)

saubär!


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2006)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Blondi ist wieder in festen Händen.


Echt nice, herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Du scheinst außerdem in echt damit zu biken.  Oder woher kommt der Dreck an den Reifen?


----------



## rohstrugel (30. März 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Echt nice, herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> 
> Du scheinst außerdem in echt damit zu biken.  Oder woher kommt der Dreck an den Reifen?


Aus der Dose ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (30. März 2006)

blondi ich bin enttäuscht.... blau steht dir überhaupt nicht und ahornlaub ist total überbewertet.
nungut ich werd es samstag mal von nahen beäugen.

eL


----------



## blond25 (31. März 2006)

@eL: das hoff ich doch !!!


----------



## Kenny Garnet (3. April 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> ... Oder woher kommt der Dreck an den Reifen?


Prinzipiell zwei Möglichkeiten, wo der Dreck herkommen könnte:

1) Vom Wattkopf und in einer Life-Applikation aufgetragen
2) Oder daher: http://auto-presse.de/news-auto.php?newsid=7223


----------



## fez (3. April 2006)

wie geil... Schlamm aus der Dose !


----------



## Waldgeist (3. April 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil... Schlamm aus der Dose !



dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben, wo doch jetzt überall Schlammvorräte für die trockenene Sommertage angelegt werden können?

ich empfehle folgende Sortierungen:
Wattkopfherbstlaubmatsch, Oberwaldlehm, Kaltenbronnmoorpackung, Teufelsmühlenfeinsand und Wettersbacher Maisackerlehm, meiner Ansicht nach die beste Qualität.  

Schlammgeist


----------



## Don Stefano (4. April 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> dann berichte ich euch einfach das nächste mal von malle


Eigentlich wärs diese Woche wieder mal Zeit, das Criti zu beehren. Heide fragt sich bestimmt schon, warum wir nicht kommen. 

Freitag 20:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (4. April 2006)

jo, warum denn nicht?


----------



## fez (4. April 2006)

ich kann Freitag nicht - wieder nix mit auf mir rumhacken lassen


----------



## Wooly (4. April 2006)

ich Elchparty Europapark .. sorry ich bin pervers ich weiss ... aber Windeln sind teuer ...


----------



## fez (4. April 2006)

ich war alt und brauchte das Geld...


----------



## eL (5. April 2006)

Heide ???? ja gibts die noch???
wo war sie denn letztens?

fragen die es zu klären gilt!!!!

eL


----------



## mjA (5. April 2006)

ich überleg noch ob ich komme....


----------



## fez (5. April 2006)

welche ist denn die "Heide" ?

Die die früher blond war dann aber erschwarzte ? Oder die andere Blonde die den El immer so nett angelächelt hat ?


----------



## Froschel (5. April 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> welche ist denn die "Heide" ?
> 
> Die die früher blond war dann aber erschwarzte ? Oder die andere Blonde die den El immer so nett angelächelt hat ?



das ist die Blonde aus Lüneburg mit den schwarzen Haaren auf den Zähnen, deshalb lächelt sie jetzt nicht mehr so viel.

Ich wär übrigens am FR dabei, da können wir der Heide ja mal die Zähne rasieren damit sie endlich wieder lachen kann.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (5. April 2006)

Heide hat uns letztes Mal sogar ne Runde Ramazzotti einfach so auf den Tisch gestellt. Sie war aber schon immer (brü)nett und es war die, welche ich bei unserem ersten Schwafelabend mit "einen Beischlafsalat, bitte" erschreckt habe.


----------



## knoflok (5. April 2006)

eben; die Heide war denk ich schon immer brunett - und ein wenig groß. Und nennen wir es "sehr zuvorkommend". Man bedenke auch den neuzugewiesenen Tisch  

Also ich denke werde am Freitag auch wieder mal vorbeischauen... 

Grüße
Markus 

@wooly...... 
elchparty? au weia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (5. April 2006)

jetzt komme ich aber echt durcheinander..

ist sie nun die klapprige schwarzhaarige mit Haaren auf den Zähnen
oder die nette, ein klein wenig festere (die ist doch garnicht besonders groß :verwirr:   )


----------



## knoflok (5. April 2006)

die nette, ein klein wenig festere...? 

unsre "Standardbedienung" eben... aber Haare auf den Zähnen ? Da kenn ich aber andre mit eben solchen - Heide doch nicht.

Alle klarheiten mittlerweile gänzlichst beseitigt?


----------



## Froschel (5. April 2006)

nicht Blond, nicht schwarz, nicht brünett sondern grün. Wer hätte das gedacht.










-_-


----------



## eL (5. April 2006)

ohhja ein klein wenig groß ist sie schon... und sie kann sich dialektfrei artikulieren, was ihren symphatiegrad ins unermessliche steigen ließ.
achja sie ist nicht nett denn nett ist die kleine schwester von langweilig. Ich würd eher sagen sie ist HOT  

Kann sich einer noch an die showeinlage mit ihrem vom tablett gekippten Weizen erinnern??? man war ihr das peinlich als der gast sie völlig desorientiert aus der gerstensaft getränkten herrenoberbekleidung anschaute.

eL


----------



## dave (5. April 2006)

ok, ich komm' mit regenjacke ....


----------



## eL (5. April 2006)

an der theke sollte es schirme im verleih geben


----------



## knoflok (7. April 2006)

tisch reserviert ab 2030; 
auf meinen namen halt... 

Grüße und bis später
MArkus


----------



## fez (7. April 2006)

äääh übrigens fällt mir gerade ein:

ich bin ja alleine zu Hause bzw. die beste Ehefrau der Welt hat Ausgang !

Wenn ihr wollt könntet ihr euer Bier also auch bei mir zischen (habe sogar einen Kasten Original Pilsener da). Vielleicht gäbs ja auch neue Bike-Pornos zum gucken.

Ich weiß, kommt ein bissi spät die Einladung.....


----------



## knoflok (7. April 2006)

aaahh... 

der fez will sich freikaufen wegen seiner absage im sommer.

was sagen die NL´s dazu? 

keiner eine meinung? 

ich stimme für "zu-fez-gehen" 

ääh; wie komme ich zu fezens, bzw. wo wohnt der eigentlich?

grüße
knofi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (7. April 2006)

(Hab heute auch mal Zeit)

ich verlange eine sofortige Einigung über den Treffpunkt! Mit diesen ungenauen Angaben kann ja kein Mensch arbeiten


----------



## knoflok (7. April 2006)

aufgrund der niedrigen Frequentierung dieser Seite am heutigen Abend belassen wir den Treffpunkt auf 2030 im Critisize.

Sonst hocken alle wo anders.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## lelebebbel (7. April 2006)

dann komich da hin, aber erst später (21:30 rum?)


----------



## Don Stefano (7. April 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> die beste Ehefrau der Welt hat Ausgang !


Wie, die sitzt hier immer noch in der Wohnung rum. 
Oder hast du deine beste Ehefrau gemeint?


----------



## Froschel (25. April 2006)

da wir wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück sind und die ganze Zeit natürlich nur isotonische Getränke und Tee zu uns genommen haben, könne wir uns ja mal wieder ein berauschendes Getränk gönnen, evtl ja schon im Biergarten  

Freitag 20.30 

wer dabei ?


-_-


----------



## fez (25. April 2006)

icke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (25. April 2006)

icke ->berlin


----------



## knoflok (25. April 2006)

icke komm ooch... 

denke ich zumindest. heute.


----------



## dave (25. April 2006)

icke -> KO

denke ich zumindest. heute. morgen auch. und übermorgen. und am freitag sowieso.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. April 2006)

Ich komm halt wieder später.


----------



## mjA (25. April 2006)

icke --> B-City!


----------



## knoflok (25. April 2006)

Ah - der Don ist auch wieder da; stimmt - Urlaub ist wieder rum... 

Wie wars? Gut erholt zurückgekommen? (oder wie ich bei meinen letzten Urlauben: krank...? ) 

Grüße
knofi


----------



## fez (26. April 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm halt wieder später.


 
Das Alter hat auch seine Vorteile!


----------



## knoflok (26. April 2006)

mmmuuuhahaha...


----------



## fez (28. April 2006)

ooooh nein .....
Gerade ich als seniler Penner sollte keine Witze übers Alter machen... 

Ich habe unseren Abend glattweg vergessen... schluchz. Ich bin nach einem langen Spaziergang mit Emmi und Anuk, dem darauf folgenden Lesen der Gutenachtgeschichte neben Emmi bei Pumuckelcassettehören einfach weggedämmert. Und dann dachte ich mir dass nun doch eine volle Badewanne gut käme. 
Und dort drin verglühend erreichte mich nach der vierten Seite in "Der Schatten der Winde" lesend die Schreckensnachricht dass Stefan am Telefon sei und aus dem Critisize anrufe.  

Es tut mir echt leid Bernhard und Stefan !

Dafür lade ich euch zum Essen bei mir ein - ok ?

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Mai 2006)

Will wer am Freitag im Biergarten über die vergangenen und zukünftigen Urlaube sprechen? Bei einem Bierchen? Um 20:30 im Criti?

Bitte nur die zusagen, die wo auch kommen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Will wer am Freitag im Biergarten über die vergangenen und zukünftigen Urlaube sprechen? Bei einem Bierchen? Um 20:30 im Criti?
> 
> Bitte nur die zusagen, die wo auch kommen wollen.



ich zusagen kommen wollen tun trinken machen Heide hallo sagen werden.


-_-


----------



## mjA (9. Mai 2006)

ma wieder in Berlin


----------



## dave (9. Mai 2006)

.... kommen wollen.


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Mai 2006)

... vieleicht kann ich beim nächstenmal  dabei sein.


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. Mai 2006)

interessiert sein, möglich sein, dass kommen können


----------



## eL (9. Mai 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> ... vieleicht kann ich beim nächstenmal  dabei sein.



sollen wir ab niefern gemeinsam fahren? oder wie oder was?


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sollen wir ab niefern gemeinsam fahren? oder wie oder was?


Wenn ich für das nächste mal Zeit habe, gerne.
Aber versetz mich dann nicht, sonst muss ich wieder den ganzen abend


----------



## eL (9. Mai 2006)

das näxt mal is jetzt freitag!!!
möchtest du an diesem freitag teilnehmen??
dann antworte mit ja


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Mai 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> das näxt mal is jetzt freitag!!!
> möchtest du an diesem freitag teilnehmen??
> dann antworte mit ja


Diese Freitag muss ich sage nein.
Die Freitag für die nächste treffen nach diese Freitag sag ich mal unter Vorbehalt ja.
Und wenn ich dann gehe, und du mir zusage mitzugehe, und du nicht dann dabeisein, reisse ich Dir (wenn ich Zeit habe) alle Speichen aus Deine Laufrad PUNKT
Hoffe du kapito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (9. Mai 2006)

lol


----------



## eL (10. Mai 2006)

ahh kannste du mache.... nabe iss eh nichte mehr gute...
machste du mir große gefalle...

wann isste übernäxte mallllle??? 
freutag in 2 wochen???
ich bin irritiert


----------



## fez (10. Mai 2006)

werde kommen - eher später

ehrlich Stefan *wein*


----------



## Froschel (10. Mai 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> werde kommen - eher später
> 
> ehrlich Stefan *wein*



sollen wir einen telefonischen erinnerungsdienst einrichten  ?

-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (10. Mai 2006)

in Stuttgart sein :-/
zum Rennerles fahren


----------



## fez (10. Mai 2006)

eine Stretchlimousine auf der Du und der Don mich abholen wäre mir lieber.

Yippieyeiyeiiiii, yippieyeyyouuu ghostriders in the sky........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (10. Mai 2006)

ich weiss ... ja ich hab schon oft ... und dann doch ... aber andererseits ... wär doch mal wieder ... und überhaupt ... wenn schon mal und so .. also ich denke da sicherlich ... also ja !!!


----------



## Froschel (10. Mai 2006)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ... ja ich hab schon oft ... und dann doch ... aber andererseits ... wär doch mal wieder ... und überhaupt ... wenn schon mal und so .. also ich denke da sicherlich ... also ja !!!



na endlich mal einer der hier klare Sache spricht  


-_-


----------



## Wooly (10. Mai 2006)

musste ja auch mal gesagt werden !!


----------



## fez (12. Mai 2006)

Sonderfall heute Abend: ich bin viel früher dran!
Ich muß vorher noch am Hauptbahnhof was besorgen (nein, nicht das neue SUPERMÖPSE) und bin deshalb schon ca. um 19.45 critisizereif. 

Soll ich vorher noch bei jemand vorbeikommen ?


----------



## Froschel (12. Mai 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sonderfall heute Abend: ich bin viel früher dran!
> Ich muß vorher noch am Hauptbahnhof was besorgen (nein, nicht das neue SUPERMÖPSE) und bin deshalb schon ca. um 19.45 critisizereif.
> 
> Soll ich vorher noch bei jemand vorbeikommen ?



kannst ja bei mir vorbei kommen damit du nicht so alleine im Criti rumsitzen musst und ständig von hübschen jungen Mädels abgebaggert wirst.


-_-


----------



## fez (12. Mai 2006)

du bist meine Rettung vor dieser Landplage


----------



## Froschel (12. Mai 2006)

vor den Mädels musst du dich besonders in Acht nehmen, die Baggern echt jeden an.







-_-


----------



## fez (12. Mai 2006)

das sind keine Mädels - sondern Lelle und El die sich unerkannt zu ihren Cannondales schleichen wollen


----------



## Froschel (12. Mai 2006)

da müssen die aber höllisch aufpassen dass nicht ihre Umhäge bei ner Downhillabfahrt in die Speichen kommen, wenn man da nämlich richtig reingezogen wird kann man sich mächtig die Beisserchen an der Gabelkrone anhaun.



-_-


----------



## fez (12. Mai 2006)

dann dekfragmantiert man sich das Gebiß
Aber El Kaida fährt ja bergab nicht so schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (12. Mai 2006)

Wie ihr vielleicht wisst, ist man als Cannondale Fahrer automatisch auch Scientology-Mitglied. Die Burka tragen wir also aus religiösen Gründen! Außerdem tragen da drunter die Protektoren nicht so stark auf.


----------



## lelebebbel (18. Mai 2006)

Wie siehts morgen aus? Kommt jemand?

Ich würde mich in Bezug auf die Alpinen Unternehmungen gerne mal auf den neuesten Stand bringen lassen. 
Ist der 23.-25.6. terminologisch determiniert?

Außerdem hat mein Fahrrad jetzt ganz tolle ganz schwere Reifen, die am Wochenende testgefahren werden müssen.


----------



## Froschel (24. Mai 2006)

Freitag Crititag 20.30 Uhr ?

Tagesordnung: Erstellung der Tagesordnung


-_-


----------



## dave (25. Mai 2006)

oh, das klingt spannend! da komm' ich auch. 

ah, gerad' eine mail von harry bekommen. sollen wir bei schlechtwetter vielleicht doch R*** gucken? können es den anderen ja später noch mal zeigen. harry würd aber so oder so kommen. 
mir ist es gleich, denn ich kenn's ja schon ...


----------



## rohstrugel (25. Mai 2006)

Wie Dave schon erwähnte, werde ich beim Erstellen der Tagesordnung dabei sein 

@ääääL
soll ich Dich in Niefern einsammeln, oder darf/kann ich direkt nach KA durchstarten?


----------



## Froschel (26. Mai 2006)

was ist denn mit dem Don Stefano, ist der auch im Urlaub ? 

-_-


----------



## dave (26. Mai 2006)

Dons Vater feiert heute Geburtstag. Wird wohl ziemlich übersichtlich heute ...


----------



## rohstrugel (26. Mai 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Dons Vater feiert heute Geburtstag. Wird wohl ziemlich übersichtlich heute ...


Wie jetzt, Don schmeisst ne Runde Frei 
Wo ist denn die  Sause 

Bis später


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn mit dem Don Stefano, ist der auch im Urlaub ?
> 
> -_-


Nein mein Daddy hat B-day und falls ich doch noch kommen sollte, kann es etwas spät werden.

@rohstrugel: Kannst du vorsichtshalber die Lago-Karten mitbringen, weil ich noch Nachhilfe brauche, die besten Trails dort zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (26. Mai 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> @rohstrugel: Kannst du vorsichtshalber die Lago-Karten mitbringen, weil ich noch Nachhilfe brauche, die besten Trails dort zu finden?


Ja, kann die Karten ja mal vorsichtshalber (aber gaaanz vorsichtig) mitbringen.


----------



## knoflok (26. Mai 2006)

buhu; bin in dortmund; 

viel spass jungens... 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Mai 2006)

Hmm, war wohl doch zu spät dran.


----------



## dave (27. Mai 2006)

ich glaub wir sind schon so um ca. 23 uhr gegangen. 
haben uns wohl knapp verpaßt!

ah, mist! harry wollte eigentlich seine garda-karten für dich hierlassen ...
na ja, ich hab auch noch eine.


----------



## Froschel (7. Juni 2006)

Freitag Biergartenwetter, sollte man ausnutzen, bei Weizenradler und schlechtem Flammkuchen.

Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem eL, ist der in der Rhön vom ESK verhaftet worden wegen nicht Standesgerechtem radeln ?

Und Stefano muss auch mal lernen nicht immer zu spät zu kommen.

also wie isses, FR 20.30 ?

gruss Froschel


-_-


----------



## dave (7. Juni 2006)

ja ist prinzpiell 'ne super idee! so ab 18 uhr dürfte es dort im biergarten keine platzprobleme geben ...  
aber zu der zeit bin ich wohl gerade wieder auf der autobahn richtung KO.
und stefan wird diesmal vieeeel später kommen! oder ist er dann schon aus dem urlaub zurück?

ich war am we übrigens in willingen. 
http://trailhunter.de/gallery/cat180.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (7. Juni 2006)

vielleicht komme ich auch - falls ich nicht erscheine stecke ich irgendwo auf der Autobahn zwischen Duisburg und Karlsruhe


----------



## Froschel (7. Juni 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht komme ich auch - falls ich nicht erscheine stecke ich irgendwo auf der Autobahn zwischen Duisburg und Karlsruhe



holst du dein Boot dort ab ?

-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juni 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> stefan wird diesmal vieeeel später kommen! oder ist er dann schon aus dem urlaub zurück?


Ja klar, ich bin doch schon seit Montag wieder in Deutschland. Leider stecke ich seit Dienstag in Ulm fest und komme erst am Freitag abend zurück. Da will mich dann meine Familie mal wieder sehen, auch damit mich meine Frau nicht zukünftig mit dem Briefträger verwechselt.


----------



## Froschel (7. Juni 2006)

sieht so aus als ob wir besser den Freitach drauf ansteuern sollten. Man könnt ja auch mal nen Grillabend einberufen.

-_-


----------



## mjA (7. Juni 2006)

bin diese we auf ner lan und danach in berlin.


----------



## eL (7. Juni 2006)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem eL, ist der in der Rhön vom ESK verhaftet worden wegen nicht Standesgerechtem radeln ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keines falls !!!!

bin nur seit april seher sehr beschäftigt und halt micht mit zur/von der arbeit radeln bei bikelaune. war auch scho ewig nicht mehr in der pfalz und die abkantbank ist zur zeit auch nicht einsatzbereit... wozu auch  

wenn ich freitach net zu müd bin dann schau ich vorbei...

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Juni 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich freitach net zu müd bin dann schau ich vorbei...


An welchem? Diesen Freitag hat glaubich 3 Posts weiter oben abgeblasen.

Trotzdem gute Besserung deinem Radl und sei froh, dass du Arbeit hast.


----------



## eL (7. Juni 2006)

wer bläst hier?


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2006)

also ich bin dann doch sicher da - bin vorher entweder noch an der Enz oder am Baggersee wahrscheinlich Bernhard


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juni 2006)

Werte Herren NL, welcher Freitag ist jetzt aktuell? 
Morgen könnte ich ev., nächste Woche sieht es bei mir schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. Juni 2006)

morgen denke ich doch - carpe diem


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juni 2006)

Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## eL (8. Juni 2006)

na harry 
wird das dann was mit uns zwei????
durchs pfinztal oder doch über flüsteraasfalt

wie werd ich euch wiedererkennen?

eL


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juni 2006)

Isch denkä, dass das mit uns zwai morgän etwas werdön könntä 
Würde sagen Treffpunkt Jackpoint Enzapotheke Niefern ab 20:00 Uhr.



			
				mjA schrieb:
			
		

> bin diese we auf ner lan und danach in berlin.


Wäre an Deiner Stelle lieber auf ner hur, und dann in Bärlin


----------



## eL (8. Juni 2006)

also gut. dann beeil isch misch...... 

eL


----------



## dave (8. Juni 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar, ich bin doch schon seit Montag wieder in Deutschland.



Stimmt ja, der Oliver ist für zwei Wochen weg. 
Wie war's denn? Hat das mit den Touren geklappt? 

Ansonsten noch viel Spass Euch moin!


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juni 2006)

@eL
bis morsche

@dave
Spass werde mer habe


----------



## Froschel (9. Juni 2006)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> morgen denke ich doch - carpe diem



nein !! HEUTE  

schade zum paddeln reichts zeitlich heut nicht bei mir  aber nächste Woche könnte man mal ein Baggerseerollenübungstag einlegen.

 carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero
_Pack dir den Tag, und glaube so wenig wie möglich an den nächsten!_


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juni 2006)

Dann komme ich aber auch. Ich habe eine Verletzung simuliert und mir einen Artzttermin heute nachmittag geben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. Juni 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komme ich aber auch. Ich habe eine Verletzung simuliert und mir einen Artzttermin heute nachmittag geben lassen.



Hast du dir nen blaues Auge hingemalt ?  Empfehlen kann ich die Windpockensimulation, du wirst sehen wie schnell die dich los haben wollen. 


-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (9. Juni 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Dann komme ich aber auch. Ich habe eine Verletzung simuliert und mir einen Artzttermin heute nachmittag geben lassen.


Nicht dass das simulieren ansteckend ist.
Ich simuliere bei der Arbeit eh schon ständig Ergebnisse.


----------



## rohstrugel (30. August 2006)

Mal wieder einen verschollenen Threat aus den Tiefen des Forums ausgraben.
Wie siehts am Freitag mit einem Criti-Abend aus, wer würde alles kommen?


@eL
Hast du Zeit, bilden wir wieder eine FG mit Niefern als Treffpunkt.
Habe auf meinem AlpenX auch ein paar von deinen Nieferner Biketreff-Freunden getroffen.


----------



## eL (30. August 2006)

det könn ma machen.....

soso wieso sind das denn alles "meine " freunde?? hä ?


----------



## dave (30. August 2006)

boah, der thread war aber auch wirklich eingeschlafen! danke fürs wecken harry! ich werd' kommen!

kannste vielleicht auch gleich deinen karten-vorrat mitbringen? ich hab' immer noch keine umwerfende idee wo's in zwei wochen hingehen soll ... 
und du kannst uns bei der gelegenheit ja auch gleich mal deine ötzi-stubai-tour vorstellen.


----------



## rohstrugel (30. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> det könn ma machen.....


Also 20:00 Uhr an der Apotheke.


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> soso wieso sind das denn alles "meine " freunde?? hä ?


 Hab ich mich eigentlich auch gefragt
... eL hat keine Freunde 
... nein, eL mag keiner 
... eL ist einsam 
... eL bis Freitach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (30. August 2006)

eyyyy wieso so spät???
20hundert serviert Heide det erste weizenradler!!!

also mal mit dem simulieren früher uffhören und allerspääädestens 19dreizich beim apotheker vorsprechen.

ach harry wenn du wüsstest ;-)


----------



## rohstrugel (30. August 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> boah, der thread war aber auch wirklich eingeschlafen! danke fürs wecken harry! ich werd' kommen!


Das nächste mal weck ich dich um 5:30 Uhr.


			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> kannste vielleicht auch gleich deinen karten-vorrat mitbringen? ich hab' immer noch keine umwerfende idee wo's in zwei wochen hingehen soll ...
> und du kannst uns bei der gelegenheit ja auch gleich mal deine ötzi-stubai-tour vorstellen.


Ich bring dann mal eine Auswahl von ca. 35-40 Karten mit. Da basteln wir Dir dann eine schöne Tour zusammen, mit min. 1000hm Tragepassagen am Tag 
Ich weiss doch auf was du stehst .

Und das erste  geht aber auf deine Rechnung


----------



## rohstrugel (30. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> eyyyy wieso so spät???
> 20hundert serviert Heide det erste weizenradler!!!
> 
> also mal mit dem simulieren früher uffhören und allerspääädestens 19dreizich beim apotheker vorsprechen.
> ...


Ich hör zeitich mit dem simulieren auf, und treff dir um 19dreizich,
bis Freitach


----------



## mjA (30. August 2006)

habe besuch aus der Ferne . bei nächsten mal dann.. (letzes we und am folgenden könnte ich    *hmmm*)


----------



## lelebebbel (30. August 2006)

Da simmer dabei, dat is prima


----------



## eL (30. August 2006)

na seht ihr!! jet doch


----------



## Flugrost (30. August 2006)

... vielleicht komm ich auch, FroschelWühlerFezStefano ebenso?


----------



## eL (31. August 2006)

nee die sind doch paddeln


----------



## rohstrugel (31. August 2006)

Stefano paddelt doch nicht ... ausser vieleicht auf der Don..au


----------



## dave (31. August 2006)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Das nächste mal weck ich dich um 5:30 Uhr.
> Ich bring dann mal eine Auswahl von ca. 35-40 Karten mit. Da basteln wir Dir dann eine schöne Tour zusammen, mit min. 1000hm Tragepassagen am Tag
> Ich weiss doch auf was du stehst .



jo ... RÜCKENSCHMERZEN!!  

der harald ist übrigens in den dolomiten gerade eine zweitagestour gefahren bei der er am zweiten tag 4.000 hm gemacht hat - 3.000 davon tragenderweise!!



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und das erste  geht aber auf deine Rechnung



geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (31. August 2006)

Tretrad, Fahrrad, Schieberad, Tragerad und was kommt dann? Stützrad!


----------



## eL (31. August 2006)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> t - 3.000 davon tragenderweise!!



am tag???
lass dich nicht verarschen.... beim biketragen kenn ich mich aus


----------



## rohstrugel (31. August 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> am tag???
> lass dich nicht verarschen.... beim biketragen kenn ich mich aus


eL 
ich glaub wir zwei müssen mal über die Dremelscharte, und anschliessend rauf zur Braunschweiger Hütte 



			
				dave schrieb:
			
		

> jo ... RÜCKENSCHMERZEN!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist heftig, vor allem wenn ich mir dabei noch die dazugehörigen Abfahrten vorstelle 

Und zu deinen Rückenschmerzen , du darfst halt nicht dein Gymnastik-Strapsband vergessen


----------



## dave (3. September 2006)

*nachtrag:*
- hier der foto-link zum alpenx von dem harry - berechtigterweise - so viel geschwärmt hat. 
- und vom wallis hab' ich hier jetzt auch ein paar bilder gepostet.
- das mit dem 4.000 hm pro tag nehme ich harry übrigens wirklich ab, da wir beim alpenx vor zwei jahren auch zwei etappen hatten bei denen nur noch ca. 600 hm an den 4.000 gefehlt hatten. 
harry ist nur eine zweitagestour gefahren und beim tragen kommt man auch ausgeruhter oben an, als wenn man mit gewalt in vielen schleifen den berg hochdrückt. ist natürlich trotzdem 'ne leistung, wenn man bedenkt, auf welchen wegen er dabei unterwegs war ...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. September 2006)

Wär am Freitag jemand kurzfristig dabei?
Zeit Ort und Bedienung wie immer.


----------



## Flugrost (15. September 2006)

Salve Don,
ich könnte Dich da max zum mittach treffen, da ich ab 1500 wieder in Ma nen Termin hab. Überlegs Dir ... !


----------



## Froschel (15. September 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Wär am Freitag jemand kurzfristig dabei?
> Zeit Ort und Bedienung wie immer.




kann heut leider nicht, fahr heut Abend nach Basel zum Paddeln übers WE.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2006)

Jetzt unternehme ich nochmal einen Anlauf:
Freitag um 20:30 im Criti?

Wooly hat mir telefonisch schon zugesagt (er kann ja immer noch absagen). 

Wir sollten mal darüber nachdenken, wann wir dieses Jahr das Vogesen-Wochende am Col de la Schlucht mit Übernachtung in Gerardmer machen wollen.


----------



## dave (26. September 2006)

> Freitag um 20:30 im Criti?



Holste mich ab? 



> Wir sollten mal darüber nachdenken, wann wir dieses Jahr das Vogesen-Wochende am Col de la Schlucht mit Übernachtung in Gerardmer machen wollen.



Wenn die nächste fette Regenfront kommt ...?  
Die Luxemburger Schweiz ist übrigens auch eine nette Alternative. Werd' übernächstes WE hinfahren und Laurent besuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (26. September 2006)

Freitag geht bei mir nicht, wie wärs denn am Samstag ?



-_-


----------



## lelebebbel (26. September 2006)

Wie schonmal angedeutet könnte man auch Richtung Innsbruck ausschweifen und sich dort mit diversen Münchnern im Gebirge tummeln

aber das wird vermutlich sowieso zuspät dieses Jahr
also egal - 

Vogesen sind toll
auch im Regen

Ich kann nur leider an diesem WE nicht


----------



## dave (26. September 2006)

lelebebbel schrieb:


> Wie schonmal angedeutet könnte man auch Richtung Innsbruck ausschweifen und sich dort mit diversen Münchnern im Gebirge tummeln
> 
> aber das wird vermutlich sowieso zuspät dieses Jahr



jo, das wär' doch mal 'ne idee! wir müssten ja auch nicht unbedingt so hoch hinaus wie die verties hier.  
ich hatte auch letztens mal kontakt mit ein paar müncher trail-cracks. da wär' schon was möglich. ist aber auch 'ne längere fahrerei als kurz in die vogesen ...



> Ich kann nur leider an diesem WE nicht


schon wieder 'ne klausur?

harry und ich werden übrigens am sa in die pfalz fahren. treffpunkt 9 uhr wie immer beim  mäcces in mäcburg. wir wollen allerdings länger an der ominösen weinbiet-treppe rumtrialen. 
können es aber auch so wie letzten sa machen. aju und ich sind vor tourbeginn zu treppe und haben uns dann später erst unten beim kaltenbrunnertal mit den anderen zur tour getroffen.



> Freitag geht bei mir nicht, wie wärs denn am Samstag ?



vielleicht direkt in anschluß an obige tour?


----------



## lelebebbel (26. September 2006)

dave schrieb:


> jo, das wär' doch mal 'ne idee! wir müssten ja auch nicht unbedingt so hoch hinaus wie die verties hier.
> ich hatte auch letztens mal kontakt mit ein paar müncher trail-cracks. da wär' schon was möglich. ist aber auch 'ne längere fahrerei als kurz in die vogesen ...


Ihr könnt das ja dann mal erörtern.
An schönen Tourmöglichkeiten sowie geeigneten Campingplätzen wird es jedenfalls nicht mangeln, nur die Fahrtkosten gehen halt steil in die Höhe



> schon wieder 'ne klausur?


Ne, Russlandexpedition  
Beinahe jedenfalls (Leipzig..)


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2006)

Jetzt werft mal die Freds hier nicht durcheinander, ich blicke gar nicht mehr durch.

Wer kommt am Freitag ins Criti?


----------



## Wooly (26. September 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wer kommt am Freitag ins Criti?



ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (26. September 2006)

moi aussi

peut etre...

höhö


----------



## mjA (26. September 2006)

ich sach ja, ihr sprecht euch ab...keine zeit. bin am we weg


----------



## fez (27. September 2006)

Ich werde mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 79,8 % am Freitag den 29.September ab 21.10 Uhr im Critisize anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Froschel (27. September 2006)

nach der nach oben offenen eventualitäten-Richterskala wird mein Erscheinen bei dem Wert 17, eventuell auch nur bei 13 und unter schlechten Umständen nur bei 9 oder 11 liegen. 

-_-


----------



## knoflok (28. September 2006)

also bin dann da. 
wehe wenn ich der einzige bin. 

dann nehm ich es euch genauso übel, wie der froschel mir...


----------



## dave (30. September 2006)

so, hab' mal nachgeschaut. die andere lampe hat 35 watt. 
die LED ist wirklich nur für bergauf und forstpiste. dafür zieht die aber auch nur 0,3 A.


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

... hattet ihrs von der Luxeon 3W?


----------



## dave (30. September 2006)

jo, genau! ich hatte so eine selbstbau-lampe vom carsten schymik dabei, die er mir mal vor monaten gegeben hatte.


----------



## Don Stefano (30. September 2006)

Ich bau mir seit Oktober 2005 so eine zusammen. Evtl. wird sie bis Ende 2007 fertig.


----------



## Froschel (8. November 2006)

damit das hier nicht komplett untergeht....

Freitag 20.30 mal wieder ins Criti ?


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. November 2006)

warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Don Stefano (8. November 2006)

Ich kann aber erst nach dem Laternenumzug. 
_edit: Ach nee, der ist ja erst am Samstag. Dann kann ich doch pünktlich (zumindest so einigermaßen)._


----------



## Wooly (9. November 2006)

ich könnte auch erst nach dem Laternenumzug .... wenn ich dann nicht schon in Tübingen wäre, SWR3 Partynacht ... ächtz


----------



## fez (9. November 2006)

muß Kinder hüten


----------



## knoflok (9. November 2006)

maaaaan...


----------



## lelebebbel (9. November 2006)

Froschel schrieb:


> damit das hier nicht komplett untergeht....
> 
> Freitag 20.30 mal wieder ins Criti ?
> 
> ...



joa


----------



## Wooly (9. November 2006)

knoflok schrieb:


> maaaaan...



ware mal ab wenn du eine paar nette kleine Maschinenbauer in die Welt gesetzt hast ....


----------



## Don Stefano (10. November 2006)

Wooly schrieb:


> ware mal ab wenn du eine paar nette kleine Maschinenbauer in die Welt gesetzt hast.


Ick globe er meinte, dass er (Knofi) schon wieder nicht kann.

Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## fez (10. November 2006)

hat bestimmt keine Zeit weil er Maschinenbauer zeugen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (10. November 2006)

ich hatte es mir ja verkniffen das zu schreiben...


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2006)

also wie jetzt - findet die Veranstaltung nun statt oder nicht?


----------



## dave (11. November 2006)

... und wir hatten uns schon gewundert wo du bleibst!  

@froschl + don:
hier noch zum thema fette reifen! 
kommen wahrscheinlich eher bei schnee zum einsatz.


----------



## Froschel (13. November 2006)

dave;3173598
@froschl + don:
[URL="http://trailhunter.de/gallery/img4134.html" schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch zum thema fette reifen! [/URL]
> kommen wahrscheinlich eher bei schnee zum einsatz.



bei der Lenkerbreite würde man auf unseren Trails hier an jedem 2. Baum hängen bleiben. Fingerprotektoren sind da Pflicht.


-_-


----------



## Froschel (24. November 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich bau mir seit Oktober 2005 so eine zusammen. Evtl. wird sie bis Ende 2007 fertig.



so, meine ist fertig:








-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (24. November 2006)

Saubere Arbeit!  Wie weit ist der Akku?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. November 2006)

interessante interpretation des thema´s

achja hab am 2.dez kein unterricht (noch nicht)  könnt ma den 1. dez zum critiziihren nutzen.


----------



## Froschel (27. November 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit!  Wie weit ist der Akku?



Akku ist fertig, hab einen LiPo 2100mAh genommen, den im Schrumpfschlauch Wasserdicht eingepackt und mach den mit Klettband am Oberrohr oder Lenker fest.
Die Lichtleistung ist wirklich gut von den ConradLeds.
Beim nächsten Critiabend bring ich sie mal mit.



um nicht all zu sehr vom Thema abzuweichen:

@eL: Critiabend am 1.  


-_-


----------



## knoflok (27. November 2006)

werde versuchen diesen Termin am 1. ebenfalls wahrzunehmen. 
Freue mich jetzt schon auf Freitag


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. November 2006)

Kann ich auch mitcritizieren? 
War noch nicht dabei bisher.


----------



## knoflok (27. November 2006)

kannst gerne kommen.
bring aber lilli mit... 


grüße
knoflok


----------



## Froschel (27. November 2006)

knoflok schrieb:


> kannst gerne kommen.
> bring aber lilli mit...
> 
> 
> ...




....und lass den Teufel zu Hause

-_-


----------



## mjA (27. November 2006)

werde versuchen zu kommen


----------



## eL (27. November 2006)

werde liebast arbeiten fahren am freitach früh
heimkehr erst am sammschtach abend oder sunday in der früh.

reicht gerade noch um adler mannheim gegen hannover scorpions live zu erleben.

hoff ich

frosch mit dem lipo gedöns hast dich aber schwer ins zeuch gelegt!!!!!
irgendwann musst mir mal verraten 
wo der stecker her is
wieviel x² das spiralheizkabel hat
wielange das polieren gedauert hat
is dass ne LED?????
wie lädst du den stromspeicher?
und wie unglaublich billich du da drannekommen bischt ;-)

aber sonnst  janz heißer brenner ;-)

eL


----------



## Froschel (29. November 2006)

da bei den meisten bis jetzt ja nur versucht wird zu kommen, sag ich für den Freitach mal ab. 

Viel spass bei denen der Versuch klappt  


-_-


----------



## Wooly (29. November 2006)

Froschel schrieb:


> da bei den meisten bis jetzt ja nur versucht wird zu kommen, sag ich für den Freitach mal ab.
> 
> Viel spass bei denen der Versuch klappt
> 
> ...



komm bernhard, ich werde es auch versuchen ... bestimmt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (29. November 2006)

und lelle und ich sind auch dabei!


----------



## mjA (29. November 2006)

dave schrieb:


> und lelle und ich sind auch dabei!



und ich


----------



## Don Stefano (30. November 2006)

Also ich komme 100% sicher.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (30. November 2006)

Ich auch.


----------



## knoflok (1. Dezember 2006)

ich bin auch zu 100% vorhanden

komm froschel... 

des passt scho

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2006)

Ach bitte Bernie, wir wollen doch alle deine neue Lampe live und in Farbe sehen.


----------



## knoflok (20. April 2007)

Da sich die NL´s immer weniger zum Radfahren treffen (naja, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach immer weniger dabei...) wollte ich mal nachfragen, wer heute Abend kurzfristig ein Bier im Critisize einplanen kann, damit man sich überhaupt mal wieder trifft. 

Also: 

Heute 2030 Critisize - wer kommt?

Grüße 
knofi


----------



## dave (20. April 2007)

Stimmt, hab' Dich auch schon lang nimmer gesehen!  Scheint ansonsten wohl nur noch der Don aktiv zu sein.

Aber sorry für heute Abend. Ich mache mich nacher mit dem Auto auf dem Weg nach Norden und bin übers WE dann nicht mehr in KA.


----------



## mjA (20. April 2007)

bei mir passts heut leider auch nicht. grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (20. April 2007)

gut - dann net


----------



## Wooly (21. April 2007)

knoflok schrieb:


> gut - dann net



Knofl. das wird schon wieder ... wärste mal hingegangen, hättest du die Herren Fez und Froschel vom Konkurenzboard getroffen ...


----------



## knoflok (21. April 2007)

aaahhhh; ne, oder? 

fezinis paddelboard?


dann muss ich da auch noch mitlesen.

und icuh hab mich schier vor dem fernseher gelangweilt...


----------



## Froschel (23. April 2007)

das nächste mal machen wir dann mal wieder eine Nordlichterrunde.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2007)

I hob di lang scho nimmer gsen (Criti).

Diese oder nächste Woche? Der Wooly kann ja den Julius mitbringen, falls die Jutta grad zum Entbinden ist.


----------



## Froschel (25. April 2007)

ich bin für nächste Woche und da erwünsche ich mir den Freitag.

Rohstrugel, eL, es ist mal wieder ein Besuch in Karlsruhe fällig.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (25. April 2007)

Wenns gut läuft könnt ich ev. nächsten Freitag (04.05.) mal wieder dabei sein 
äL, wie siehts mit ner FG aus?
Und das rostige Flugeisen hat mir vor kurzem noch erzählt, dass ein Crititreffen längst überfällig wäre


----------



## eL (26. April 2007)

freitag kann ich nicht da samstag früh schule
maximal am 11.mai da der 12. bis jetzt noch frei ist

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (27. April 2007)

criti schrieb:
			
		

> XXXX DER CRITISIZE BIERGARTEN HAT NATÜRLICH SCHON GEÖFFNET XXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> Liebe(r) Critisize Gast und Freund(in) des Hauses,
> ...


Sollen wir da bis nächsten Freitag warten?


----------



## Wooly (27. April 2007)

Mal sehen ob sie es schaffen es bei simplem Spargel genauso zu versauen wie bei simplen Flammkuchen ...


----------



## Froschel (2. Mai 2007)

also wie sieht das jetzt aus am Freitag, ihr brauch alle keine Angst zu haben, Don Stefano lässt seine Schlägertrupps zu Hause.


-_-


----------



## fez (2. Mai 2007)

auch ich würde meinen fetten Hintern heranwuchten


----------



## dave (2. Mai 2007)

und ich muss mich schon wieder abmelden. bin auf 'ner hochzeit!


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Mai 2007)

Oh jeh! Ich stelle gerade fest, dass zur selben Zeit am selben Ort bereits eine Planungssitzung des offiziellen Criti-Duathlon Orga-Kommitees stattfindet.

Na ja, da kann ich sowieso nicht viel beitragen.  Ich werde mich dort halt um 20:30 abmelden und einfach einen Tisch weiter setzen.


----------



## rohstrugel (2. Mai 2007)

Ich werd mich nur dann abmelden, wenn Dave auf seine eigene Hochzeit muss 

Don, das Criti-Duathlon Orga-Kommitee ist aber nicht der Schlägertrupp


----------



## fez (2. Mai 2007)

ich esse vorher meinen berühmt-berüchtigten Knoblauch-Eier-Bohnen-Dip, dann werden wir diesem "Organsiationskomitee" schon einheizen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (2. Mai 2007)

fez schrieb:


> ich esse vorher meinen berühmt-berüchtigten Knoblauch-Eier-Bohnen-Dip, dann werden wir diesem "Organsiationskomitee" schon einheizen !!!


Und wenn Froschel noch seinen Special Knoblauch Zwiebel Schafskäse Cocktail verdrückt , haben wir das ganze Lokal für uns alleine


----------



## Froschel (3. Mai 2007)

also wenn ich dann noch den Linsenknoblauchpüreeenergiedrink zu mir genommen habe, haben wir auch noch den Biergarten frei  



-_-


----------



## dave (3. Mai 2007)

ob ich mir fürs nächste mal eine abc-schutzmaske besorgen sollte ...?


----------



## Froschel (3. Mai 2007)

Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung


-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (3. Mai 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Oh jeh! Ich stelle gerade fest, dass zur selben Zeit am selben Ort bereits eine Planungssitzung des offiziellen Criti-Duathlon Orga-Kommitees stattfindet.
> 
> Na ja, da kann ich sowieso nicht viel beitragen.  Ich werde mich dort halt um 20:30 abmelden und einfach einen Tisch weiter setzen.


Don, bei dir gabs doch am Sonntag auch so eine weisse leckere, ausdünstugsfördernde Quarksosse. Musst nur 2-3 Löffel davon einnehmen, und die Planungssitzung wird sicherlich vertagt


----------



## dave (2. August 2007)

Soderle, ich weck' den Thread mal wieder auf! 
Wie wär's denn am Freitag mal wieder mit'm Treffen? Harry, Stefan und ich werden zur gewohnten Zeit vor Ort sein.


----------



## fez (2. August 2007)

Hi Hi,

ich kann leider nicht aber wünsche euch einen knackigen Flammi

Gruß Frank


----------



## Froschel (2. August 2007)

hab diese Woche leider kein Auto um nach KA zu kommen  

aber wie wärs denn mal wieder mit ner kleinen Runde in der Pfalz am Sonntach ?


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (2. August 2007)

Fahr doch mim Radl. 

Ich muss am Sonntag mal wieder auf der Teufelsmühle nach dem Rechten sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (2. August 2007)

Und wenn der Froschel nicht radeln will, soll er halt ins Criti paddeln  oder hüpfen

@eL ... bist du dabei ... wenn ja wie siehts mit ner FG aus.

@Don ... du hast doch noch die Streuner DVD für mich  (roam)


----------



## Froschel (2. August 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Fahr doch mim Radl.
> 
> .



ich fahr doch schon jeden Tag die Strecke mitm Radl. Um die Strecke dann nochmals Abends zu fahren müsste ich dann schon dopen.


----------



## Froschel (2. August 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Und wenn der Froschel nicht radeln will, soll er halt ins Criti paddeln  oder hüpfen



prima , von Herxheim den Klingbach runter in den Rhein dann bis nach KA und dann weiter die Alb hoch bis fast direkt vors Criti, super Idee, ich werde dann wahrscheinlich so ca. um 4 Uhr morgends da sein.


----------



## rohstrugel (2. August 2007)

Dann doch lieber die Strecke 2x radeln ... und im Criti kann man sich ja noch dop.. ääh stärken


----------



## eL (2. August 2007)

nööö
fahr samstag nach B


----------



## knoflok (2. August 2007)

*anmeld*
buäää;
willauch wiedermal zur Teufelsmühle;
Don: fahr vorsichtig - geht manchmal schneller als man denkt... :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (2. August 2007)

fez schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht aber wünsche euch einen knackigen Flammi



Merci! Vielleicht können wir den ja das nächse mal gemeinsam vernichten ...  



Froschel schrieb:


> aber wie wärs denn mal wieder mit ner kleinen Runde in der Pfalz am Sonntach ?



Ich werd' auf jeden Fall am Sa in die Pfalz fahren. Am So werd' ich dann aber wahrscheinlich eher mit dem Don zum BM fahren, weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe.


----------



## mjA (2. August 2007)

isch bin in Hessen 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Don Stefano (7. Oktober 2007)

Gibt's hier noch jemanden, der nicht nur Wasser trinkt? Ich schlage ein Bierchen im Criti vor. Freitag 20:30?


----------



## rohstrugel (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Don, kann dich am Freitag leider nicht beim nichtwassertrinken unterstützen 
Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich jetzt nur H2O in Reinform zu mir nehme


----------



## Froschel (8. Oktober 2007)

bei mir gehts am Freitag auch nicht , da ich da wieder Autolos bin. Aber wie wärs denn mal mit ner Samstagrunde ?


----------



## dave (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin am WE wahrscheinlich auch nicht da.

@Harry:
Wie steht's mit der EOFT? Oder haste Angst nicht aus der T.garage rauszukommen?!


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Oktober 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE wahrscheinlich auch nicht da.
> 
> @Harry:
> Wie steht's mit der EOFT? Oder haste Angst nicht aus der T.garage rauszukommen?!


Hi dave, mit EOFT siehts bei mir an dem Tag schlecht aus  Muss an einer Familienfeier teilnehmen 
Samstags hätte ich jedenfalls keine Tiefgaragenangst ... könnte dann locker die Nacht durchmachen, und du müsstest mir dabei Gesellschaft leisten


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> Aber wie wärs denn mal mit ner Samstagrunde ?


Geht's auch am Sonntag (biken) - Ich dachte am Samstag musst du das Haus reparieren?


----------



## rohstrugel (13. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Geht's auch am Sonntag (biken) - Ich dachte am Samstag musst du das Haus reparieren?


Vieleicht meint er ja auch eine Samstags-Criti-Runde


----------



## Froschel (13. Oktober 2007)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Vieleicht meint er ja auch eine Samstags-Criti-Runde



ja das meinte ich gemeint zu haben.


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2007)

Heut is aber n'bissl blöd. Wie wärs mit nächste Woche Samstag, anybody?


----------



## dave (18. Oktober 2007)

Das würde allerdings mit der E.O.F.T. kollidieren. 
Für eine Samstags-_Bike_-Runde wäre ich jedoch zu haben!


----------



## rohstrugel (18. Oktober 2007)

Und wie siehts mit einer Sonntags-Bike-Runde aus


----------



## dave (18. Oktober 2007)

Sag bloß Du darfst mal wieder?!  
Wann & wo?


----------



## rohstrugel (18. Oktober 2007)

Würde einen frühen Start bevorzugen ... Pfalz wäre eigentlich nicht schlecht, oder als Option Nagold- und Würmtal.


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Oktober 2007)

dave schrieb:


> Das würde allerdings mit der E.O.F.T. kollidieren.
> Für eine Samstags-_Bike_-Runde wäre ich jedoch zu haben!


EOFT meinte ich doch! 



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts mit einer Sonntags-Bike-Runde aus


Ich muss diese Woche Samstags biken, würd mich aber lieber weiter westlich orientieren, wenns geht.  

Letzte Woche ham wir ja nicht die geplante Runde geschafft (wegen Orientierungsproblemen und müder Truppe). Zigeunerfelsen war mal wieder geil - aber wie kommt man von da aus schnell zum Hochberg?

Logo: Kräftig in die Pedale treten. Ist halt nicht Jedermanns Geschmack. Daher habe ich da noch einen offenen Punkt auf meiner Liste.


----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2007)

@Don:
Wer war denn letzte Woche dabei?

@Rohstrugel:
Ach, komm' ruhig noch mal in die Pfalz!  
Vielleicht werden Froschel und flugrost am SO ja auch dabei sein.
Holste mich ab?


----------



## rohstrugel (19. Oktober 2007)

Werd dich abholen, brauch nur noch die Uhrzeit


----------



## rohstrugel (19. Oktober 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich muss diese Woche Samstags biken, würd mich aber lieber weiter westlich orientieren, wenns geht.


Hast deine Damen scheinbar gut im Griff 
Schade, dass du am Sonntag nicht dar... ääh musst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. Oktober 2007)

@rohstrugel:
Supi! Ich wäre ab 9 Uhr bereit.

@Froschel:
Bist Du auch wieder dabei? Ich werd' Armin auch mal morgen anhauen ...


----------



## Froschel (1. November 2007)

sollen wir noch einen Versuch starten doch noch ein Treffen im Criti zusammen zu bekommen ? Freitag 20.30 Uhr


----------



## rohstrugel (1. November 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> sollen wir noch einen Versuch starten doch noch ein Treffen im Criti zusammen zu bekommen ? Freitag 20.30 Uhr


Dann lass uns doch den Versuch machen ...bis Morgen im Criti .


----------



## dave (1. November 2007)

Sorry, aber Tobsn, OZM und ich fahren morgen spontan in die Vogesen. Brüten gerade noch kräftig über den Karten ...


----------



## Don Stefano (1. November 2007)

Ich komme auch, wenn ich bis dahin alle Ikea-Einkäufe aufgebaut hab.


----------



## Froschel (2. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich komme auch, wenn ich bis dahin alle Ikea-Einkäufe aufgebaut hab.



IKEA Möbel kann man auch zwischen 2Uhr und 6Uhr Morgens aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2007)

Don, wenn Froschel heute ins Criti einläd hat das Prio 1, und IKEA-Möbel können doch auch deine Frauen zusammenbauen


----------



## Waldgeist (2. November 2007)

und dann schraubt sie die in der Tüte fehlenden Schrauben vom Rad ab.


----------



## rohstrugel (2. November 2007)

Auch IKEA lässt sich noch aufpimpen


----------



## dave (6. November 2007)

Die Vogesen waren übrigens echt nett! Jetzt weiß ich was ich die letzten zwei Mal verpaßt habe. Wobei ... so regenfest wie ihr Paddler wäre ich da auch nicht gewesen!  

Hab' mal paar Fotos gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4198510#post4198510


----------



## Froschel (14. November 2007)

das Critisize  ruft mal wieder. Mal schauen was der Dave diesmal für ne Ausrede hat   und Stefano, den Rasen kannst du auch schon am Donnerstag mähen.

Freitag 20.30 ?


----------



## dave (14. November 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> das Critisize  ruft mal wieder. Mal schauen was der Dave diesmal für ne Ausrede hat
> Freitag 20.30 ?



Momentan noch keine ... aber bis FR fällt mir bestimmt noch was ein. 
Ne, bin da und 20.30 Uhr ist auch ok!


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2007)

Froschel schrieb:


> den Rasen kannst du auch schon am Donnerstag mähen.


Mal sehen, wenn der Schnee nicht so hoch liegt.

Bin auch badei!


----------



## knoflok (15. November 2007)

Bin leider nicht da... 

Aber am Sonntag Abend ist dann mein Enduro wieder i n Karlsruhe. Wenns jemand interessiert... 

Grüße Knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (15. November 2007)

knoflok schrieb:


> Bin leider nicht da...


Nee, war klar.


----------



## knoflok (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo NL's und alle, die es noch werden wollen.

Jahreshauptversammlung steht an.  
Diesen Freitag, 11.01.2008, 20:00 Uhr im Critisize. 
Komme wer wolle.... ich bin auch da.
Topics:
- Wahl des Vorstandes
- Wahl des Kassenwartes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




... Spaß beiseite...
- Wo gehts wann hin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Terminplaner nicht vergessen.

höhö

Bis Freitag also... 

Grüße
knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. Januar 2008)

Warum nicht zur üblichen Zeit von 20:30?

Im Namen von alexse kann ich schon mal absagen, er ist am WE nicht in KA.


----------



## dave (10. Januar 2008)

So, das Abendprogramm für Freitag hat sich nun auch bei mir geklärt ... was allerdings bedeutet, dass ich nicht zum Criti kommen kann. Nächste Woche würd's besser ausschauen.


----------



## Froschel (10. Januar 2008)

bei mir gehts diesen Freitach ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Januar 2008)

Dann klappt's nächsten Freitag um so besser?


----------



## rohstrugel (10. Januar 2008)

Dann schau ich mal, dass ich nächsten Freitag auch dabei bin


----------



## Froschel (11. Januar 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Dann klappt's nächsten Freitag um so besser?



werde es mir auf jeden Fall im Kalender dick anstreichen


----------



## knoflok (11. Januar 2008)

also iss heute abgesacht?
@Don:
kommense dann zu mir oder komm ich zu ihnen?


----------



## Froschel (18. Januar 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> also iss heute abgesacht?
> @Don:
> kommense dann zu mir oder komm ich zu ihnen?



bei mir Klappt's heute leider nicht , hab kein Auto


----------



## rohstrugel (3. März 2008)

Wie siehts am Freitag mit einem Treffen im Criti aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (3. März 2008)

Ich hätte auch mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## dave (3. März 2008)

Hast ja auch was zu erzählen, nicht wahr? Ich wär' dabei!


----------



## knoflok (5. März 2008)

handheb


----------



## Froschel (7. März 2008)

dann sieht man sich ja


----------



## rohstrugel (7. März 2008)

Bis heute abend


----------



## knoflok (7. März 2008)

tisch reserviert... für 5 ... 2030 Uhr... 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (8. März 2008)

Hier ist der Link zum Clip von dem wir's gestern hatten ...   
http://video.mpora.com/watch/2dpF4QpMZ/


----------



## Froschel (16. Mai 2008)

Als Wärter des Critisizeabendfreds muss ich mal wieder tätig werden damit er nicht ins bodenlose stürzt.

Etwas kurzfristig aber wie wär's mal wieder mit einem Critiabend heut (Freitach) zur gewohnten Zeit für die Veteranen des verlorenen Nordlichtes.

gruss Froschel


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Mai 2008)

Da würde ich doch sehr gerne dabei sein.
Muss für  eine Zusage aber noch abwarten, bis meine Damen nach hause kommen.


----------



## Froschel (16. Mai 2008)

Der Herr Fez und ich sind auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Mai 2008)

Nach jetztigem Stand werd ich auch kommen


----------



## Don Stefano (26. Juni 2008)

Jetzt ist schon wieder über ein Monat vergangen! Wenn wir schon nicht gemeinsam biken, sollten wir uns wenigstens mal wieder im Criti treffen.

Wer ist alles dabei?


----------



## rohstrugel (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte Lust, morgen auf ein Bierchen nach KA zu pilgern. Und ein wenig Gesprächsstoff hätte ich auch noch mitgebracht.






Muss jedoch leider für den Freitag absagen  Habe leider anderweitige Verpflichtungen.
Wünsche euch schon mal einen unterhaltsamen Abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> ... über ein Monat vergangen! Wenn wir schon nicht gemeinsam biken, sollten wir ...


Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour sollte dann meine neue afrikanische Versuchung auch fahrfertig sein.


----------



## knoflok (26. Juni 2008)

Hi Stefan,

mir kam was dazwischen - danke fürs ausgraben des Freds.

Bin dabei.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## knoflok (27. Juni 2008)

Don,

ich denke das gib eine ziemlich einsame Runde heute Abend.

Solen wir trotzdem?
Grüße
knofi


----------



## Froschel (1. Juli 2008)

ich sollte wohl öfter mal wieder ins Forum schauen  Critiabend wird aber nachgeholt. 

Bis denno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. Juli 2008)

Wann denn?  Ich bin das alleine saufen langsam satt. Da kriegt man doch ne Depri, echt ey!


----------



## Froschel (3. Juli 2008)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wann denn?  Ich bin das alleine saufen langsam satt. Da kriegt man doch ne Depri, echt ey!



morgen geht's  bei mir zeckst Ermangelung eines motorisierten Untersatzes nicht . Am Freitag den 11. würde gehen, wie sieht es beim Rest aus ?


----------



## Froschel (9. Juli 2008)

Der Freitag nähert sich, Stefano das alleine saufen hat ein Ende !

20.30 Uhr, halt wie immer


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Juli 2008)

Rülps, bin badei!


----------



## dave (9. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte am WE eigentlich wegfahren, aber das Wetter könnte besser sein. Wenn ich in KA bleibe (was leider sehr wahrscheinlich ist), komm' ich auch!


----------



## Froschel (11. Juli 2008)

was is mit der Strohkugel, Urlaub oder was


----------



## rohstrugel (11. Juli 2008)

No, noch keinen Urlaub, nur Stress 

Kann für heute Abend keine definitive Zusage machen. Habe noch einen anderen Termin. Könnte jedoch sein, dass es bei mir noch kurzfristig klappt.


----------



## Froschel (6. August 2008)

für die Nichtindenurlaubgefahrenen, mal wieder Critiabend am Freitach ?


----------



## Don Stefano (6. August 2008)

Jup, bin badei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (6. August 2008)

ÖÖöh...

muss mal meinen Kalenderbeauftragten fragen, ob der Freitach schon verplant ist...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## knoflok (8. August 2008)

Bin raus.
Sommerputz...

Sonntag bin ich dabei. Auch ganztags.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Triple F (21. September 2008)

Jungs, ich muss auch mal wieder gaaaaanz dringend mit euch ein Bierchen zischen und noch dringender: eine NorthernLightsRevivalTour drehen!


----------



## Froschel (24. September 2008)

den Herrn 3F gibt es ja auch noch. Bist du z.Z. in KA, Freiburg... ?

Für ein Kaffeekränzchen ist es sowieso mal wieder höchste Zeit, also Freitag im Criti ?


----------



## Triple F (24. September 2008)

Bin noch in Freiburg, würde mich aber gerne mal wieder blicken lassen! Bin aber leider am WE in Strasbourg. Plant mal kräftig weiter, irgendwann klappt's bestimmt. Gerne auch mit einer Bike-Tour, sofern hier nicht alle unter die Paddler gegangen sind  ...


----------



## eL (24. September 2008)

meingott herr FFF 

ick dacht deine fleischfressenden pflanzen hätten dich längst weggemampft

Freitag???? geht  nicht vor mai 09

aber der 3.10. iss ja freitach ;-) dat ginge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie schaut's diese Woche aus, jemand Zeit und Lust am Freitag ins Criti zu gehen?

Wenn der Brasilianer Stammtisch ausfällt kann das Criti als Ersatz genutzt werden. Vielleicht möcht auch der eine (biker) oder andere (kajaker) zur EOFT gehen?


----------



## Don Stefano (2. September 2009)

Der Fred war ja ziemlich abgetaucht. Gut, dass es die Forumssuche gibt. 

*Aufruf an Alle:* Am Freitag den 04.09.09 sollten wir uns so ab 18:30 dringend im Criti treffen. Informelle Zusagen per PM gabs bisher von Rohstrugel und Wooly. Ausdrucklich geht dieser Aufruf auch an die Karlsruher (und Bruchsaler falls der Weg nicht zu weit ist) brasilianischer Herkunft.

Wer sonst noch kommen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## matou (2. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Fred war ja ziemlich abgetaucht. Gut, dass es die Forumssuche gibt.
> 
> *Aufruf an Alle:* Am Freitag den 04.09.09 sollten wir uns so ab 18:30 dringend im Criti treffen. Informelle Zusagen per PM gabs bisher von Rohstrugel und Wooly. Ausdrucklich geht dieser Aufruf auch an die Karlsruher (und Bruchsaler falls der Weg nicht zu weit ist) brasilianischer Herkunft.
> 
> Wer sonst noch kommen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen.



Am Fr hat meine bessere Hälfte Geburtstag, da kann ich leider nicht - auch wenns zu Fuss nur 5 min sind.

Was ist denn so dringend?


----------



## rohstrugel (2. September 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Am Fr hat meine bessere Hälfte Geburtstag, da kann ich leider nicht - auch wenns zu Fuss nur 5 min sind.
> 
> Was ist denn so dringend?








Die bessere Hälfte kann doch auch am Samstag feiern.

*ääääL* ... wie siehts mit einer FG aus. Könnte Dich in Niefern beim bekannten Treffpunkt aufsammeln.


----------



## andi1969 (2. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Fred war ja ziemlich abgetaucht. Gut, dass es die Forumssuche gibt.
> 
> *Aufruf an Alle:* Am Freitag den 04.09.09 sollten wir uns so ab 18:30 dringend im Criti treffen. Informelle Zusagen per PM gabs bisher von Rohstrugel und Wooly. Ausdrucklich geht dieser Aufruf auch an die Karlsruher (und Bruchsaler falls der Weg nicht zu weit ist) brasilianischer Herkunft.
> 
> Wer sonst noch kommen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen.



*Wat is geht die Bikerwelt unter werd mal etwas konkreter *


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Fred war ja ziemlich abgetaucht. Gut, dass es die Forumssuche gibt.
> 
> *Aufruf an Alle:* Am Freitag den 04.09.09 sollten wir uns so ab 18:30 dringend im Criti treffen. Informelle Zusagen per PM gabs bisher von Rohstrugel und Wooly. Ausdrucklich geht dieser Aufruf auch an die Karlsruher (und Bruchsaler falls der Weg nicht zu weit ist) brasilianischer Herkunft.
> 
> Wer sonst noch kommen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen.




Um die Uhrzeit ist ein anständiger MTBler noch im Gelände unterwegs ...

Grüße an die Altvorderen, falls es mich nicht doch noch spontan zu euch verschlägt!


----------



## iTom (2. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Fred war ja ziemlich abgetaucht. Gut, dass es die Forumssuche gibt.
> 
> *Aufruf an Alle:* Am Freitag den 04.09.09 sollten wir uns so ab 18:30 dringend im Criti treffen. Informelle Zusagen per PM gabs bisher von Rohstrugel und Wooly. Ausdrucklich geht dieser Aufruf auch an die Karlsruher (und Bruchsaler falls der Weg nicht zu weit ist) brasilianischer Herkunft.
> 
> Wer sonst noch kommen möchte, ist herzlich willkommen.



Is mia a Hauch su wait wech, sorry. Trotzdem Danke. Vielleicht gibt es ja ma ne Lokation die einen Hauch näher liegt


----------



## eL (2. September 2009)

ja machen wa so

anne apotheke um wieviel?


----------



## rohstrugel (2. September 2009)

Da der Don die Schwafelrunde auf 18:30 Uhr gelegt hat, treffen wir uns um 18-Null-Null.




> *Wat is geht die Bikerwelt unter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sie kann untergehen ... und macht Platz für eine Trikerwelt ...


----------



## eL (3. September 2009)

lass ma später

hab doch jetzt ausschläfer schicht da muss ich noch maloche wenn andere lägst die vorabendserien genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (3. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit 19:30 Uhr ...


----------



## Froschel (3. September 2009)

also bei mir klappt's nun auch, allerdings komme ich erst so zwischen 2000 und 2030


----------



## Don Stefano (3. September 2009)

Kommt jetzt eigentlich jemand schon so früh? Alleine will ich da auch nicht sitzen, sonst bin ich schon hackig wenn der Rest eintrudelt.

Also 19:30?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. September 2009)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Wat is geht die Bikerwelt unter


Wir ham uns schon sooo lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## fez (3. September 2009)

ich komme nun doch auch da ein Termin geschäftlicher Art geplatzt ist.


----------



## eL (3. September 2009)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 19:30 Uhr ...



lass ma goldene mitte machen

19hundert niefern
20nullnull in der criti schenke

passt doch oder!!!

und der stefan sitzt nich so lang allein da und flirtet die ganzen kellnermädels um


----------



## rohstrugel (3. September 2009)

Du willst doch sischer mitbaggern 
19 NullNull geht klar.


----------



## Triple F (5. September 2009)

Schade, dass ich noch 135km weg bin, aber ich trink ein Helles mit....


----------



## Don Stefano (29. September 2009)

Hey, eigentlich wollte Froschel heute einen erneuten Aufruf zur Criti-Runde am Freitag den 02.10.2009 um 19:30 starten. Na ja, dann tu ich's halt.

Und noch eine bitte: Nur Zusagen posten, keine Absagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (30. September 2009)

war halt zu langsam 

und dazu kommt noch dass ich nur am Samstag kann und nicht am Freitach.
Also dann wie siehts mit SA 20.30 Uhr aus ?


----------



## rohstrugel (30. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hey, eigentlich wollte Froschel heute einen erneuten Aufruf zur Criti-Runde am Freitag den 02.10.2009 um 19:30 starten. Na ja, dann tu ich's halt.
> 
> *Und noch eine bitte: Nur Zusagen posten, keine Absagen!*


Aaah Don 
muss für Freitach leider eine Absage machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Für Samstach sag ich aber mal zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn die Südwestdeutsche-FePigRotten-Außenst_*eL*_le Lust und Zeit hat, dann Treffpunkt Niefern 9Zehn-nullnull


----------



## eL (30. September 2009)

geht klar


----------



## Don Stefano (30. September 2009)

Schade, für Samstag muss ich absagen.


----------



## rohstrugel (30. September 2009)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Schade, für Samstag muss ich absagen.


Hallo Don


> Und noch eine bitte: Nur Zusagen posten, *keine Absagen*!


so gehts nicht


----------



## Froschel (1. Oktober 2009)

sollen wirs dann verschieben, der Wooly und Fez haben auch abgesagt (haben sich wahrscheinlich nicht getraut hier rein zu schreiben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch für verschieben.


----------



## eL (1. Oktober 2009)

so sei es


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine vorwitzige Entscheidungsimmitation.


----------



## rohstrugel (1. Oktober 2009)

eL schrieb:


> so sei es










			
				Don schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine vorwitzige Entscheidungsimmitation.


Bitte ...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Oktober 2009)

Kommt jetzt wer heute abend?


----------



## Froschel (9. Oktober 2009)

bin Autolos, erst nächste Woche bei mir.


----------



## Froschel (12. Oktober 2009)

so mal schauen ob wir es diesmal hin bekommen am Freitag. Critiabend 20.30 wie immer ? wer dabei ?


grüßle Froschel


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Oktober 2009)

ichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichichich!


----------



## dave (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am Freitag wahrscheinlich im Tessin.


----------



## fez (15. Oktober 2009)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (15. Oktober 2009)

ich ....................... kann leider nicht


----------



## eL (15. Oktober 2009)

ich leider auch nich
eisenschweinegrippe........ naja eher nen niederprozentiges derivat davon. trotzdem gleich ma auskurieren und irgendwo war doch noch ne dosis harzer grubenlicht ;-)


----------



## Froschel (16. Oktober 2009)

also dann heut Abend um 20.30


----------



## eL (19. November 2009)

ehnmal noch schnell bevor der typ mit dem rauschbart und der roten jacke kommt!!!

terminvorschläge willkommen ausser der 11.12.09!!

also 4.12. 18.12. 19.12. 

oder noch früher??


fetzer bring dein kahn mit damit ich ma Drüberschaun kann


----------



## Don Stefano (20. November 2009)

eL schrieb:


> also 4.12. 18.12. 19.12.


.


----------



## rohstrugel (22. November 2009)

eL schrieb:


> ehnmal noch schnell bevor der typ mit dem rauschbart und der roten jacke kommt!!!
> 
> terminvorschläge willkommen ausser der 11.12.09!!
> 
> ...


bei mir  18.12. u. 19.12.


----------



## eL (23. November 2009)

jetz kommt ma ausse hüfte

paar wimpernschläge noch dann iss weihnachtsgedöns

ich sag jetz ma 18.12.09 an

beste grüße eL


----------



## Froschel (25. November 2009)

hab in der Woche kein Auto


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2009)

18. könnte bei mir klappen

kuhl mitm kahn, werde ihn mal aufs auto binden.

das ist die schüssel, damit maln bisschen schwung in den laden hier kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. Dezember 2009)

Fez, das ist doch das falsche Forum für Paddelbildchen, du verscheuchst doch alle nur


----------



## eL (10. Dezember 2009)

Fez wenn du zeit hast dann schau ich mir den patient kurz vorm critie Termin bei dir an.

danach könn wa gemeinsam zum ausschank gondeln.

aber nur wenn et passt


----------



## fez (10. Dezember 2009)

können wir auch machen - oder ich binde ihn wie gesagt aufs Auto, auch kein Problem


----------



## fez (21. Dezember 2009)

wo wart ihr ? 
Stefan und ich haben uns (allerdings erst um 21.00 zugegebenermaßen) vor dem Critisize getroffen - geschlossene Gesellschaft leider.


----------



## Kelme (12. Januar 2011)

fez schrieb:


> wo wart ihr ?
> Stefan und ich haben uns (allerdings erst um 21.00 zugegebenermaßen) vor dem Critisize getroffen - geschlossene Gesellschaft leider.


Seit 31.12.2010 ist das Critisize geschlossen. Auch ohne Gesellschaft bzw. völlig ohne Gesellschaft. Aber klar: Vor über einem Jahr das letzte Treffen hier über das Forum. Ein paar (Ex-)Kollegen der DVG - SI-BW - SI - ... bedauern das schon.


----------

